# Scent Smoker success!



## bowhunter1023 (Feb 12, 2008)

I took both of these bucks downwind of my stand and have no doubts the Scent Smoker was part of my success. Both deer were aged at 6.5 years old. The first buck was standing eye-level with me in a stiff breeze for well over a minute before deciding whatever he smelled was not worth bolting over and took the last 2-3 steps I needed for him clear his vitals. The second buck was shot after cutting my wind twice and was shot at 8 yards directly downwind. Neither deer knew what hit them and they are just a couple of the 10+ deer I've killed that were duped by the smoke. Hands down the single most effective tool in my arsenal.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

That's a couple of dandy bucks, 1023! Congratulations, again!


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is one of the pics I received last season from a young man in SE Ohio. He killed this deer in Nov, 2012. He also killed a 172"er in January of 2012. Pretty sure he had a better year than I ever will!


----------



## ricetime (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice!...Wish I lived in Ohio!


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Those are some cool looking bucks 1023.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Season before last. He came in directly down wind. I took a doe from the same stand in the same conditions a week later.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

I went to the website and was doing some more investigating and was wondering what all comes in the kit? The website just says kit but not for sure what all comes with it. I watched the video and they said it would be the smoker, lighter and bag of hardwood chips, but the video was put up in '09. Does anyone know what comes in it?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

BDPIL said:


> I went to the website and was doing some more investigating and was wondering what all comes in the kit? The website just says kit but not for sure what all comes with it. I watched the video and they said it would be the smoker, lighter and bag of hardwood chips, but the video was put up in '09. Does anyone know what comes in it?


I will get the wording changed on the site. The only thing included in the "kit" is the smoker itself. We used offer the chips, as well as the torch head. We stopped offering them due to the cost of shipping doubling when those items were included. Both the torch heads and hardwood chips are readily available at most any box store. The chips will cost 2-3 dollars per bag. Three bags will last all season for most serious hunters. A single bag will be sufficient for those not fortunate enough to hunt daily.

Sapper1, that is one heck of a nice deer! Congratulations!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

brock ratcliff said:


> I will get the wording changed on the site. The only thing included in the "kit" is the smoker itself. We used offer the chips, as well as the torch head. We stopped offering them due to the cost of shipping doubling when those items were included. Both the torch heads and hardwood chips are readily available at most any box store. The chips will cost 2-3 dollars per bag. Three bags will last all season for most serious hunters. A single bag will be sufficient for those not fortunate enough to hunt daily.
> 
> Sapper1, that is one heck of a nice deer! Congratulations!


Thanks Brock for the info. Been reading about it since I found this thread and researching it and seems like it really helps.


----------



## ZachMason (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you take it in the tree or on the ground with you when you hunt or do you just use it to smoke yourself and clothes?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

ZachMason said:


> Do you take it in the tree or on the ground with you when you hunt or do you just use it to smoke yourself and clothes?


It is used on your gear and yourself before the hunt.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

What are some of the type of wood chips you guys that have the Scent Smoker using?


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Curious also.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

BDPIL said:


> What are some of the type of wood chips you guys that have the Scent Smoker using?


I've seen people saying hickory smoke is the best, but I'm curious to know!


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Putt4Doe said:


> I've seen people saying hickory smoke is the best, but I'm curious to know!


After doing some more reading and watching on youtube, I would have to agree and say Hickory seems to be the most used with pine needles also.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

BDPIL said:


> What are some of the type of wood chips you guys that have the Scent Smoker using?


Hickory is my personal favorite. Others like oak, some mesquite, apple, alder. Any of the hardwoods will work equally well. I don't think it makes any difference what type you use. I used Hickory on an elk hunt in 2006. I shot a bull at four steps, and I don't think there was a hickory tree within 500 miles of the high desert region I was hunting.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is another from this past fall. It too was killed in SE Ohio, same family as the first I posted (they are exceptionally good hunters, btw).


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

I still have reservations about putting a carcinogen in my clothes and wearing them at the levels the smoker does. It's already killing odor, what else is killing?


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

I got my Scent Smoker going on 4 seasons now. I have seen many a deer downwind and all the do is sniff the air and go back to feeding. First time I seen a doe with her fawn downwind and come across my scent trail I could only think, oh no, here we go. She tossed her head up and took in a big deep sniff, stood there a few seconds and started feeding in the field edge with her fawn. Didn't seem to bother her at all. Since then there have been many just like her and toss their head up and take a big sniff and go back to feeding. I won't go to the woods without smoking my clothes first.

As for after smoking and what to do with the hot smoker. There are many ways you can deal with that. I have seen paver blocks in the bed of trucks to set them on, paver blocks on the ground, or you could do like I do and hang them from your trailer hitch if you have one.









I don't have a wall full of booners but I have many memories of deer and other critters that I would not have seen otherwise.


----------



## 5Cent (Jul 29, 2008)

For those of you that are skeptical, I can promise you that you have nothing to lose and everything to gain. I have been using the SS since it came out in 2005/2006 and I wont go to the woods without it! Over the years I have had plenty of chances to put its effectiveness to use from the ground and the tree and it has never failed me. 

I use hickory chips and go thru 3-4 small bags a year. Here is how i smoke up all of my gear, works great!















Results:


----------



## bpot4 (Dec 21, 2010)

Im interested but have a couple questions. How do you apply the smoke (looks like you put it in a cabinet with the smoker also?) How often do you need to smoke your gear?


----------



## 5Cent (Jul 29, 2008)

bpot4 said:


> Im interested but have a couple questions. How do you apply the smoke (looks like you put it in a cabinet with the smoker also?) How often do you need to smoke your gear?


Completely up to you. You will see cabinets, smoke boxes, etc.

After my first washing of my gear for the year, i let it all air dry outside. Then i will put the smoker under my stool and drap my early season items over it and just let the smoke work its way up through the pile.

For my cold weather gear/boots/lights/harness/trailmarkers/etc. i use the cabinet- purely a convience thing. Then i smoke up before each hunt. Includes everything Ill carry into the woods-clothes/bow/release. 

There is no wrong or right way to use it....just use it!


----------



## 5Cent (Jul 29, 2008)

I should also state I have had great success without even showering after work. Since the smoke kills bacteria and covers great, i have eliminated all shower & scent sprays. Most guys will still try to remove as much scent as possible, but i have found i would rather spend that time in the woods!


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

nodog said:


> I still have reservations about putting a carcinogen in my clothes and wearing them at the levels the smoker does. It's already killing odor, what else is killing?


Do you eat BBQ? Do you grill beef or pork and eat it? Do you drink diet soda? Do you ride a 4 wheeler? Do you ever hang out around a campfire? Do you ever walk on a sidewalk beside a road? If so, you are breathing in and/or ingesting carcinogens every day. Actually, unless you live in a bubble made of something other than plastic, you are taking in carcinogens every day. I'm curious to know if you can name the carcinogens in hickory smoke and at what levels they exist? I'm all for someone wanting to be cautious regarding their health, but this is borderline ridiculous.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## 5Cent (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

My last 3 using the smoker. While smoking up I honestly cant remember a deer getting down wind of me, either in stand or a blind and freaking out/snorting. I still shower with hunters soap. Wash my clothes in baking soda before the season. I only use scent eliminator sprays on decoys. 
[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Saving for later


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

ssrhythm said:


> Do you eat BBQ? Do you grill beef or pork and eat it? Do you drink diet soda? Do you ride a 4 wheeler? Do you ever hang out around a campfire? Do you ever walk on a sidewalk beside a road? If so, you are breathing in and/or ingesting carcinogens every day. Actually, unless you live in a bubble made of something other than plastic, you are taking in carcinogens every day. I'm curious to know if you can name the carcinogens in hickory smoke and at what levels they exist? I'm all for someone wanting to be cautious regarding their health, but this is borderline ridiculous.


Not the same, I'm not bathing in the stuff for a whole day opening up my pores and then sitting for long periods and those things you mentioned above are known to do the same, just not in the same dosage. How is it borderline, your the barbecued chicken on the grill (in a bubble of smoked clothes) in this situation not the guy eating it. 

FWIW I've used wood smoke as a cover scent long before scent smokers were a thought in someones mind, just not to the extreme a smoke does and yes it did make me think it might not be such a good idea.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

nodog said:


> Not the same, I'm not bathing in the stuff for a whole day opening up my pores and then sitting for long periods and those things you mentioned above are known to do the same, just not in the same dosage. How is it borderline, your the barbecued chicken on the grill (in a bubble of smoked clothes) in this situation not the guy eating it.
> 
> FWIW I've used wood smoke as a cover scent long before scent smokers were a thought in someones mind, just not to the extreme a smoke does and yes it did make me think it might not be such a good idea.


To each their own... I don't know if there is any danger- real or perceived to using smoke as a cover scent. I've not noticed any ill-effects after doing it for more than a decade, and plan to continue using it! I don't mind the risk of being the guinea pig at all!

I do find it funny that folks like you claim to have used smoke before Scent Smoker ever brought it to attention, especially considering for the first couple years we were in business all I heard on these forums was that we were INSANE for "thinking" smoke was effective. Strange how a few years changes things. Now, at least, there is far less argumentative chatter about whether or not smoke works. Glad to have that settled. Now, we just have to figure out if passive coverage of smoke is overly-dangerous. Until then, use at your own risk.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

E72 said:


> My last 3 using the smoker. While smoking up I honestly cant remember a deer getting down wind of me, either in stand or a blind and freaking out/snorting. I still shower with hunters soap. Wash my clothes in baking soda before the season. I only use scent eliminator sprays on decoys.
> [URL="http://[/URL]


Wow! Those are awesome deer! Thanks a boatload for sharing those! The last one is especially unique, and I seriously hope I see one like that in a month or so.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got mine today. I'm not 100% sold, but I have a few spots that hold big bucks, but prove difficult to get a consistent wind. I'm going to wait until a relatively calm day, and dip my toes in the smoker pool. I'll report back if I nail a slammer...believe me!


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

*Scent smoker worked for me*

I actually tried it the last two years. The first buck I killed never got down wind of me to prove much but I had other encounters before so that did. Here is my 2011-2012 buck:









However my buck last year(2012-13) was directly downwind at 30 yards and then angled to my left broadside at 22 yards before my shot. My stand being downhill from him as he approached last Halloween morning put me only 10-12 feet above him when he was out at 30 with a steady breeze going directly at him. I had a doe come thru 30 minutes before him in the exact spot and neither one got nervous or spooked. Here is my buck from last season:









I definitely like my results so far with the SS and don't plan to change. Matter of fact, I've had my clothes washed and smoked and stored in totes for over 2 months already...lol

Here is how I smoke my clothes:

















It works for me! Good luck to everyone hunting this season! Be safe too...


----------



## pitbullman (Oct 24, 2012)

Pulled the trigger can't wait to try it out!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive got one on the way.... I guess we will see how she works.


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

What makes yours different from a normal bee smoker?


----------



## buff (Aug 16, 2005)

Have one on the way also for roughly 40.00 bucks with shipping I figured why not same price as a three pack of many broadheads.will give it a try all season and not use any sprays which have not worked real well in my hunting areas here in sw oh many spots with swirling winds we will see hope it works!


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

iMadness said:


> What makes yours different from a normal bee smoker?


Absolutely nothing. Anyone that would say otherwise is less than truthful. The first ones we had were slightly modified, but the modifications didn't make enough difference to justify the effort. If you have a bee smoker in the garage, it will likely work as well as our's. We use the sloped version of smokers because they DO produce more smoke than the domed version.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

brock ratcliff said:


> Absolutely nothing. Anyone that would say otherwise is less than truthful. The first ones we had were slightly modified, but the modifications didn't make enough difference to justify the effort. If you have a bee smoker in the garage, it will likely work as well as our's. We use the sloped version of smokers because they DO produce more smoke than the domed version.


You're marketing an idea as much as a product. I own one of your products...more power to ya!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I believe this system works. I have purchased SS and I have purchased bee smokers. To be honest, you can get the SS the same price as a bee smoker so unless Brock is buying them in mega bulk quantities, he is trying to help.


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll also chime in on this....

I killed the largest buck of my life using the scent smoker and religiously smoked clothes each and every time. I used hickory chips and it just worked great. I then thought I'd be smart and use dead branches from around my area. Makes sense right?? Well I don't think it helped me at all and actually hurt me I believe. Just my opinion, but I think the reason hickory works better is because its such a heavy smoke. For those who use a smoke food often, most don't use hickory or if they do, they go light on the one hickory bc of the heavy taste it can put in food. 

I left the smoker for a while and plan to come back. At least with certain pairs of clothes. Once you smoke clothes, it is very tough to get the smell of smoke out of them again. 

Best of luck to all this fall.


----------



## haas0311 (Sep 13, 2011)

What about the oilyness of mesquite smoke? Does that affect hunting gear/ bow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

For reference, just grabbed these @ Lowes in BBQ/grill section. $4.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

One of these days I'll have the balls to give this a try. I used to see/shoot more and bigger bucks back when we stood around a campfire all day and night at hunting camp. Now that we have campers, we don't even have fires anymore and the hunting hasn't been as good. Coincidence? Maybe....maybe not.


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

been using this system for a while now. people think im crazy and its hard to hunt with anyone because they are afraid ill scare thier deer away.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

haas0311 said:


> What about the oilyness of mesquite smoke? Does that affect hunting gear/ bow?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Been using the mesquite chips for the last 2 years and have not noticed any issues with it.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

This really interests me.


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

mathewshooterxt said:


> One of these days I'll have the balls to give this a try. I used to see/shoot more and bigger bucks back when we stood around a campfire all day and night at hunting camp. Now that we have campers, we don't even have fires anymore and the hunting hasn't been as good. Coincidence? Maybe....maybe not.


I always remember deer pawing through the ash piles while we were asleep in the campers. Something in there attracts them.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

haas0311 said:


> What about the oilyness of mesquite smoke? Does that affect hunting gear/ bow?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I used mesquite one season here in Ohio. I noticed no ill effects, but personally didn't care for the smell. To me, it wasn't as pleasant as hickory. Some feel the same way about hickory and prefer oak. I think it makes more difference to us than it does the animals we hunt.


----------



## haas0311 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks y'all!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

I plan on ordering one in the morning and giving it a shot.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Ned250 said:


> Saving for later


Me too


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

posco said:


> You're marketing an idea as much as a product. I own one of your products...more power to ya!


You are exactly right. I don't care if people use a campfire, (that's how I used to do it). Our little smoker just makes the process much easier and quicker. Years ago I hauled a LOT of firewood with me on out of state hunting trips along with a clothes line to hang my gear. Now, we aren't even allowed to transport firewood across state lines, and it takes forever to build a fire and get decent saturation using the old campfire method. We started this thing because so many companies were marketing gimmicks at inflated prices that didn't work ---- this does, and can be done for FREE. We just make it easier, and in relation to what we all spend on hunting gear, its cheap!


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

I was a skeptic of the scent smoker when I first heard about it, but after I tried it I was sold. I've had numerous deer downwind with great results over the years using the SS, but the evening I shot my best buck to date dead down wind and he had no clue I was there, I was sold. 







I can't wait to fill my gear up with hickory smoke here in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I was that anal retentive guy when it came to scent control. I had expensive ScentLok suits. Everything would be washed after a sanitary cycle on the washer/dryer. All individually stored in SpaceBags. The truck would be sprayed and wiped down before each hunt, same with gear. I would ride to my spots in as little clothing as possible and then change outside the truck (really sucks in Jan.). Respray. 

A bunch of guys who's opinion I trusted talked me into giving it a try. Thank goodness they did. A weight has been lifted not worrying about scent like I did before. I wash my clothes only when extremely soiled or really sweaty. I still try and hunt the wind but I don't fret about it. Since using the SS I have never been "blown" out. Most of the time the reaction is nose in air, look around for a sec, and then continue on with what they were doing. 

I prefer oak chips as they are not as strong. Hickory and mesquite are too strong for me. Deer seem to like the oak also. Another great thing is when you sweat...the smoke just gets stronger.

Deer pics later.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like if you combine this with ASAT camo you could walk up and pet the deer before choking them out. LoL.


----------



## hoytmania (Sep 5, 2008)

It was about 5 years ago when I first heard of the term "smoking up" when it came to hunting. In my mind I instantly thought what kind of dumb, stupid, idiotic fool would do that. But as a curious person and not negating anything till I feel I have fully researched it and proved to myself the results the journey of hunting with smoke started. As I studied into it and talked with other hunters some things started to make enough sense that I thought I would give it a try. Before dumping money on a actual Scent Smoker I made a make shift smoker to burn leaves in. I will never forget the first hunt. 

It was a morning hunt and it was both my son and I. He was 10 and going through his first archery season. We got smoked up and hit the woods. After getting settled in to our stands we where awaiting the light of day. I heard something coming from behind me. It was just light enough to see the outline of the deer but not light enough to take a shot. This deer walked by at 10 yds. totally down wind. It stopped and put its nose in the air. I thought I was about to blow the smoke theory out of the water. After a moment of the deer trying to figure out what it was smelling it finally just moved on with no signs of being spooked or alarmed at all. I was sold and haven't hunted with out smoke since. 

I am not saying that these deer where harvested because of the Scent Smoker but I do believe that it played a major role in their harvest. Both of these bucks where harvested during archery season while using the "Scent Smoker" as a scent 

















My overall take on it is this. All the scent control marketing out there makes you think that you want to smell invisible. I don't want to smell invisible, I just want to smell natural, and that is exactly what the "Scent Smoker" does.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

I still hunt the wind but as any of us that have hunted for a few seasons know, deer will come from directions you didn't intend for them to come from. The Scent Smoker will help cover your tracks if this happens. Instead of never seeing those deer and have them turnaround and head a different direction and you never knew they was there, this will give you a much better opportunity to see these deer. It is not an end all to end all but another VERY useful tool to have in our arsenal of hunting tools.

I know of guys that have scent-lok and still smoke up before going to their stands. I also know that Scent-Lok has gone away from activated carbon and now have started using the antimicrobial bacteria that you will also find in the hardwood smoke at a much cheaper price. With the Scent Smoker you can reactivate it whenever you want and as Beentown mentioned, if you sweat it will activate more bacteria and make the smoke cover stronger. 

For me, it just works and you won't find me hunting without it these days.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

How do you guys light the wood chips in the smoker? Do you have to start a fire w/ paper first and then put the chips in? Just curious. I have been smoking my clothes for about 5 years also, but might be able to get a hold of a bee smoker and test it out. I like the idea of putting the clothes in an old locker like the ones shown...


----------



## hoytmania (Sep 5, 2008)

I just use a propane torch to light the wood chips that I put in there.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

hoytmania said:


> I just use a propane torch to light the wood chips that I put in there.


x2

By far the easiest and fastest why to get the chips started. As soon as the chips are started and you have a good flame going for a few minutes I always just add in another handful of chips and give it a good shake to put the flames out. The smoke will roll pretty good then. If the smoke starts to slow down stop pumping lol. Just shake and give it a couple seconds before continuing to smoke up.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

This one is a personal favorite. My 9 year old son gathering up the first of two deer he shot with his little crossbow in one weekend last season. Both of the deer he shot that weekend were at eye level, dead down wind, at 15 yards or less. In each case, the deer had spent a great deal of time (5 minutes or more), licking their noses and suspiciously checking us out at point-blank range! I couldn't have been more proud of him, as he waited, and waited for perfect shot opportunities and made great shots on both! Those deer would NOT have stuck around if they had smelled anything but SMOKE.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

My son is pictured here with the second of the two deer he killed that weekend. Again, dead down wind, at 15 yds or so, with two fawns in tow! The man pictured with my son is our friend, Mike. He too is a loyal user of smoke, and overly successful.


----------



## 207BowHunting (Oct 22, 2012)

I think I might have to invest after seeing all these pictures


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is one from 2006. It was shot at 12 yds, came in to a sent canister from downwind. Pretty nice deer.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

He shoots, he scores! He's a big one fellas, just got him out. The landowner and myself tried loading him on a sled but we couldn't even roll him. When in doubt, break the skidder out.

I'll have him weighed tomorrow and let you know but I'm thinking in the vicinity of 400 pounds. He's a brute. Had a favorable wind most of the night but it was prevailing toward the area he came in at. Say what you want about the Smoker but he never knew I was there. 

I'm beat.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Congratulations! I've been wondering all ecening how your hunt turned out. Can't get much better than that!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

brock ratcliff said:


> Congratulations! I've been wondering all ecening how your hunt turned out. Can't get much better than that!


I passed on two last night but was beginning to wonder this evening. Hot. I had this guy on my scouting camera and I knew he was big. Sorry about the pics but the last thing the landowner was concerned about was a photo opportunity.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

That's awesome! Can't wait to hear wgat he weighs.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

No pictures but have taken 100 points or more in the deer hunting contest for the last 4 years (every year I was on it), always use the scentsmoker bee smoker, it works for me.

Ches.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

brock ratcliff said:


> That's awesome! Can't wait to hear wgat he weighs.


He dressed at 340 so I'm guessing he was pretty close to the 400 live weight.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice bear! Congratulations again! Did you happen to take any other pictures?


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

bowhunter1023 said:


> I took both of these bucks downwind of my stand and have no doubts the Scent Smoker was part of my success. Both deer were aged at 6.5 years old. The first buck was standing eye-level with me in a stiff breeze for well over a minute before deciding whatever he smelled was not worth bolting over and took the last 2-3 steps I needed for him clear his vitals. The second buck was shot after cutting my wind twice and was shot at 8 yards directly downwind. Neither deer knew what hit them and they are just a couple of the 10+ deer I've killed that were duped by the smoke. Hands down the single most effective tool in my arsenal.


No need to read any further....Im sold...LOL....Im such a sucker for products on the market. Thanks. gonna give this a try.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

So any BBQ wood chip will work, just depends on the scent you want, correct?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Pretty much. I have yet to find a hardwood that DID NOT work.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Ches said:


> No pictures but have taken 100 points or more in the deer hunting contest for the last 4 years (every year I was on it), always use the scentsmoker bee smoker, it works for me.
> 
> Ches.


Glad you're on my team. Lol.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

bgriff008 said:


> LOL....Im such a sucker for products on the market. Thanks.


Me too


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

tag for later reading


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Brock, I just placed an order from your site. My neighbor has been smoking his clothes for years. He's built several smoker boxes and uses a bee keeper smoker. However yours with the angle to it looks alot better. Oh and by the way he kills some huge deer every year. He doesn't even spray down anymore before he walks into the woods. I couldn't take it anymore!!! Had to do it. I will let you know how it goes brother! Thanks again, and season starts here in a couple of weeks so no rush! Just kidding... Can't wait to get it.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my smoker today and of course had to play with it. Couldn't find Oak chips, and I thought Hickory would be too strong so I went with Apple. Holy crap does this stuff smell good, lol. I used a hand full of Taco Bell napkins I had laying around; put them in the bottom and lit them with a lighter. Pumped the bellows until I had a nice roaring fire and threw on some chips. Couple more puffs and had smoke billowing out like crazy. Gotta wash my hunting suit this weekend, give it a nice smoke bath and in the are tight tub ready for next month.


Do you guys smoke yourself before you head into the woods? Or just your clothes every so often?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Joe*Friday said:


> Hey Brock, I just placed an order from your site. My neighbor has been smoking his clothes for years. He's built several smoker boxes and uses a bee keeper smoker. However yours with the angle to it looks alot better. Oh and by the way he kills some huge deer every year. He doesn't even spray down anymore before he walks into the woods. I couldn't take it anymore!!! Had to do it. I will let you know how it goes brother! Thanks again, and season starts here in a couple of weeks so no rush! Just kidding... Can't wait to get it.


Glad to hear you are taking the plunge! Your order will ship tomorrow. You should have it within a couple of days I'd guess.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

DaneHunter said:


> Got my smoker today and of course had to play with it. Couldn't find Oak chips, and I thought Hickory would be too strong so I went with Apple. Holy crap does this stuff smell good, lol. I used a hand full of Taco Bell napkins I had laying around; put them in the bottom and lit them with a lighter. Pumped the bellows until I had a nice roaring fire and threw on some chips. Couple more puffs and had smoke billowing out like crazy. Gotta wash my hunting suit this weekend, give it a nice smoke bath and in the are tight tub ready for next month.
> 
> 
> Do you guys smoke yourself before you head into the woods? Or just your clothes every so often?


Use a propane torch to light the wood chips. Get the burning well, shut the lid and smoke should start pouring out. Easiest way to light it.

I smoke myself before each and every hunt - gear too. I suggest you do likewise for best results. Good luck this season!


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> Use a propane torch to light the wood chips. Get the burning well, shut the lid and smoke should start pouring out. Easiest way to light it.
> 
> I smoke myself before each and every hunt - gear too. I suggest you do likewise for best results. Good luck this season!


x2

Use a torch to light the chips and after a good flam I toss in another half handful or so to knock out the flames, close lid and wait for the smoke to start rollin.

I also smoke myself when I get to my hunting spot as well as the gear I am hauling with me for the days hunt.

Make sure to take a brick or something to set the smoker on or if it has the wire hook on it like mine does you can hang it from your hitch where your safety chains hook. 

Whatever you guys do, DO NOT SIT SMOKER BEHIND YOUR TIRES lol. Know more then a couple people run their Scent Smokers over because they forgot about it sitting on the ground and ran them over lol.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

I truly believe in the smoke. I hunted in ND., Wisc, OH., and LA., last year and I took 3 deer and I know for a fact that 2 of the 3 were down wind when I shot them. I can actually recall watching the snow drift to the buck below when I drew back and was waiting for him to give me "the shot".


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Ordered mine on Monday of this week and got it Wednesday. Cant beat that for service. Thanks again Brock and cant wait to hit the woods "all smoked up". LOL


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

BDPIL said:


> Ordered mine on Monday of this week and got it Wednesday. Cant beat that for service. Thanks again Brock and cant wait to hit the woods "all smoked up". LOL


Sure thing! Hope it helps you enjoy some success this season!


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Tufelhundin said:


> I truly believe in the smoke. I hunted in ND., Wisc, OH., and LA., last year and I took 3 deer and I know for a fact that 2 of the 3 were down wind when I shot them. I can actually recall watching the snow drift to the buck below when I drew back and was waiting for him to give me "the shot".
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750989


Mighty nice deer, stranger! All of them were! You have pretty good luck for a guy that bought one years ago to prove it WOULDN'T work!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

brock ratcliff said:


> Did you happen to take any other pictures?


I did but probably not what you had in mind. This illustrates the close quarters and advantage a bear has to find you out. The growth is thick, it's dark and it's damp. You almost always see the bear and rarely hear them, not in this stuff. They just appear...silent as smoke.

They know how you access a bait and most of the time they've figured out which tree you've hung your stand in. They're professional sniffers, they know. By the time you spot the bear, odds are he's already spent fifteen minutes checking you out without you having any idea he was in the area. He might have loitered downwind for an hour testing the wind and listening for a noise that might give your presence away. Bears are weaned on baits and they learn from their earliest experiences what they're all about. 

I read the other day that the success rate on bear around here is about thirty percent. My percentage is a lot higher than that. I blame it on the smoke.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

That is a thick mess! Its not hard to see why you don't know the bear is there until he's there!


----------



## jaybird0399 (Nov 14, 2011)

just ordered scent smoker cant wait until its here and I can try it out


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

brock ratcliff said:


> That is a thick mess! Its not hard to see why you don't know the bear is there until he's there!


Those are pics from my stand overlooking the area I took my bear. Thick it is.


----------



## MOFish20 (Nov 19, 2008)

as a beekeeper this 'system' always makes me kind of laugh. i guess if it gives you confidence go for it.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

posco said:


> Those are pics from my stand overlooking the area I took my bear. Thick it is.


Cool pics, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## 5Cent (Jul 29, 2008)

MOFish20 said:


> as a beekeeper this 'system' always makes me kind of laugh. i guess if it gives you confidence go for it.


I fail to understand your sarcasm? I don't and many others dont, "feel" it gives us confidence.

As an educated engineer, I would not use something that was not effective and did not produce
positive results. I have put the hypothesis to the test, and the theroy result speaks for itself. As a "beekeeper", one would think you would understand the effictiveness of such a "system" seeing as how this tool goes hand in hand with a bee suit.

I hope you open up to this tactic. It is a great tool!


----------



## eaton (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone else have any success or suggestions?


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

MOFish20 said:


> as a beekeeper this 'system' always makes me kind of laugh. i guess if it gives you confidence go for it.


Ole wise one...please instill us with your expertise...and inform us of why it will or wont work.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

not sure how anyone can claim success by using a certain product such as these smokers. just because a deer is down wind does not mean the scent smoker works. the thermals could simply be taking your scent over the deer. especially since it has been proven that a whitetail deer can break down odor and smell different scents at the same time. so a deer would smell the smoke AND all the other odors on your clothing. no thanks, i will keep my money.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> not sure how anyone can claim success by using a certain product such as these smokers. just because a deer is down wind does not mean the scent smoker works. the thermals could simply be taking your scent over the deer. especially since it has been proven that a whitetail deer can break down odor and smell different scents at the same time. so a deer would smell the smoke AND all the other odors on your clothing. no thanks, i will keep my money.


So your saying that Scent Smoker, ScentLok, Ozonics, Dead Downwind and many other products simply do not/will not work because a deer can break down scent and still smell you?

Everybody is entitled to their opinion but that is a big statement that covers a wide spectrum of products that help put money into the billion dollar industry every year. Nobody is telling you to buy anything or that the Scent Smoker is THE best product to use. Simply a bunch of guys telling about experience of their use of the Scent Smoker.

Use what you want and spend money on what you want.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Redcloud102 said:


> So your saying that Scent Smoker, ScentLok, Ozonics, Dead Downwind and many other products simply do not/will not work because a deer can break down scent and still smell you?
> 
> Everybody is entitled to their opinion but that is a big statement that covers a wide spectrum of products that help put money into the billion dollar industry every year. Nobody is telling you to buy anything or that the Scent Smoker is THE best product to use. Simply a bunch of guys telling about experience of their use of the Scent Smoker.
> 
> Use what you want and spend money on what you want.


i believe you can help reduce your scent but you wil never eliminate it. by "smoking" your clothes, you are not reducing your scent. you are simply adding another scent that is a lot stronger to try and cover up other scents. trying to cover up a scent or using "cover scents" do not work. so do a little research on a whitetail deer sense of smell and you will see.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i believe you can help reduce your scent but you wil never eliminate it. by "smoking" your clothes, you are not reducing your scent. you are simply adding another scent that is a lot stronger to try and cover up other scents. trying to cover up a scent or using "cover scents" do not work. so do a little research on a whitetail deer sense of smell and you will see.


I don't remember seeing anywhere that the Scent Smoker was going to eliminate your scent. I could be wrong but I don't remember seeing that anywhere on here. I do agree that you can never fully eliminate human scent and anybody that believes that can buy the bridge I have for sale as well.

As far as cover scent I will stay with my smoker


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

CamoCop said:


> not sure how anyone can claim success by using a certain product such as these smokers. just because a deer is down wind does not mean the scent smoker works. the thermals could simply be taking your scent over the deer. especially since it has been proven that a whitetail deer can break down odor and smell different scents at the same time. so a deer would smell the smoke AND all the other odors on your clothing. no thanks, i will keep my money.


So everyone is lying or stupid?


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

in for later


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Marvin said:


> So everyone is lying or stupid?


that is for you to decide. before questioning me, try to read some scientific facts on how whitetail deer smell. if you want to use the smoker and believe it works, use it. just like with Ozonics, use it if you believe. i don't believe and don't use it. make your own mind up but don't just research one side of the equation.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> that is for you to decide. before questioning me, try to read some scientific facts on how whitetail deer smell. if you want to use the smoker and believe it works, use it. just like with Ozonics, use it if you believe. i don't believe and don't use it. make your own mind up but don't just research one side of the equation.


I would also suggest you do the same. If you think it's just smoke and there is nothing more to it then you are not fully educated on the subject. Just sayin.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Redcloud102 said:


> I would also suggest you do the same. If you think it's just smoke and there is nothing more to it then you are not fully educated on the subject. Just sayin.


taken from their site...

"To beat prey-species' sense of smell, it is imperative to kill the odor causing bacteria. The phenolic compounds found in wood smoke do this. In addition to killing bacteria, smoke is an over-whelming smell that will effectively cover other non-bacteria related odors, such as common laundry detergents, etc. For best results however, it is best to use common baking soda or other non-scented detergents, soaps, and personal hygene products."

so this product works so well that they tell you to use other scent killing methods along with it...lol.

also they are advising that it will COVER UP other non bacteria odors which is impossible. like i said, deer can distinguish between multiple odors. once again, do some research.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> taken from their site...
> 
> "To beat prey-species' sense of smell, it is imperative to kill the odor causing bacteria. The phenolic compounds found in wood smoke do this. In addition to killing bacteria, smoke is an over-whelming smell that will effectively cover other non-bacteria related odors, such as common laundry detergents, etc. For best results however, it is best to use common baking soda or other non-scented detergents, soaps, and personal hygene products."
> 
> ...


Nice. Why don't you post the rest of the info and not just the one part of it?



> Regardless of whether it is the anti-bacterial properties, pheromone blocking agents, or simply the over whelming cover scent of smoke that makes it so effective, the fact remains hardwood smoke enables knowledgeable hunters to beat prey species' nose, and that is our main concern!


You stopped before getting to the end.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

Like I said, Buy what you want but you can't come in here and badmouth something you have never used.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

CamoCop said:


> taken from their site...
> 
> "To beat prey-species' sense of smell, it is imperative to kill the odor causing bacteria. The phenolic compounds found in wood smoke do this. In addition to killing bacteria, smoke is an over-whelming smell that will effectively cover other non-bacteria related odors, such as common laundry detergents, etc. For best results however, it is best to use common baking soda or other non-scented detergents, soaps, and personal hygene products."
> 
> ...



Good to see not everyone will buy into a product because they read about it.... That is the type of person that makes up the core of our customer base. The most skeptical become the most impressed.

I have NO idea why the Scent Smoker works. There are two theories commonly believed. 1) Powerful cover scent, so much so that it overwhelms olfactory senses. 2) Bacterial odors (human) are killed by the phenols in smoke. Of the two most commonly believed theories, I don't know which, if either is most accurate. I'm not a deer. I'm not an elk. I'm not a bear. I don't know why smoke works to fool their nose, but it does. At the end of the day, at the end of a hunt, I don't really care why it works. I'm just glad it does!

There isn't an argument you can wage against the use of smoke that I haven't heard, but feel free to try. I'll assure you, we have heard them all. Most of the people that waged those arguments in the early days are now our most loyal users. In fact, the guy that put together our website was one of them. He purchased his first Scent Smoker to prove it would NOT work... 

BTW, you do not have to BUY a Scent Smoker to test the technique...campfires are free.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Redcloud102 said:


> Nice. Why don't you post the rest of the info and not just the one part of it?
> 
> 
> 
> You stopped before getting to the end.


because it is impossible to beat a whitetails nose. ofcourse the people trying to sell you a product are going to tell you what you want to hear. believe what you want and i will do the same. the only difference is i will be just as successfull without spending as much money. hunt hard and have fun!


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

mark for later


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> Good to see not everyone will buy into a product because they read about it.... That is the type of person that makes up the core of our customer base. The most skeptical become the most impressed.
> 
> I have NO idea why the Scent Smoker works. There are two theories commonly believed. 1) Powerful cover scent, so much so that it overwhelms olfactory senses. 2) Bacterial odors (human) are killed by the phenols in smoke. Of the two most commonly believed theories, I don't know which, if either is most accurate. I'm not a deer. I'm not an elk. I'm not a bear. I don't know why smoke works to fool their nose, but it does. At the end of the day, at the end of a hunt, I don't really care why it works. I'm just glad it does!
> 
> ...


you could have gotten me to try it if you would have stayed the course on your product helping reduce odors. however when you make false claims like the smoke is just as effective as a "cover scent", well that kind of turns me away. once again it is impossible to cover your scent with another scent in order to beat a whitetails nose. for example, i am a k9 officer. you can not beat my dogs nose by hiding weed in coffee, gas tanks, or any other object that has a stronger odor. an animals nose can distinguish between multiple odors so you can not hide one odor with another odor.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> you could have gotten me to try it if you would have stayed the course on your product helping reduce odors. however when you make false claims like the smoke is just as effective as a "cover scent", well that kind of turns me away. once again it is impossible to cover your scent with another scent in order to beat a whitetails nose. for example,* i am a k9 officer. you can not beat my dogs nose by hiding weed in coffee, gas tanks, or any other object that has a stronger odor. * an animals nose can distinguish between multiple odors so you can not hide one odor with another odor.


You might not beat the nose but you can distract them with other Scent. How well does your K-9 work when you have a car with a cat in it or when you pull over a car next to roadkill ? Not saying he can't still smell the scent he was looking for but his brain is now focused on something else.

Just suppose smoke does the same for a deer. Does it make it a bad product? 

How well would your dog do if I put a cover scent like deer urine or fox pee or any other animal cover scent on/in my car?

One last question.

Ever tell your dog "Find it" or "Get it" while on a stop?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

CamoCop said:


> you could have gotten me to try it if you would have stayed the course on your product helping reduce odors. however when you make false claims like the smoke is just as effective as a "cover scent", well that kind of turns me away. once again it is impossible to cover your scent with another scent in order to beat a whitetails nose. for example, i am a k9 officer. you can not beat my dogs nose by hiding weed in coffee, gas tanks, or any other object that has a stronger odor. an animals nose can distinguish between multiple odors so you can not hide one odor with another odor.


I did stay the course, I have no idea why smoke works so well. As I stated, there are two theories prevailing on why it works. I don't know which if either reason is correct. Point being, it does work!

It will not affect me one way or another if you ever try it. I'm well past twisting arms to get people to try it, it took me several years to get my best friend to try it, now he won't hunt without it. I have no need to prove a thing to you. I don't even have a financial reason to convince you - I EVEN POINTED OUT YOU CAN DO IT FOR FREE! This is still a country where we are free to make choices of our own, and I'm not one to try overly hard to sway anyone's choices. I personally enjoy hunting without hearing a deer snort every time the wind shifts. To each their own. Good luck this season!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

My hunting day wouldn't be complete without the burning, watering eyes and the pleasing fragrance of wood smoke thereafter. It has become a ritual I look forward to every time I go afield. It must be close to ten years now since I bought my Smoker and it is still going strong. If it ever wears out I'll definitely be buying another one.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

CamoCop said:


> that is for you to decide. before questioning me, try to read some scientific facts on how whitetail deer smell. if you want to use the smoker and believe it works, use it. just like with Ozonics, use it if you believe. i don't believe and don't use it. make your own mind up but don't just research one side of the equation.


Has anybody gotten a bag of weed or.drugs past your dogs nose?


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> not sure how anyone can claim success by using a certain product such as these smokers. just because a deer is down wind does not mean the scent smoker works. the thermals could simply be taking your scent over the deer. especially since it has been proven that a whitetail deer can break down odor and smell different scents at the same time. so a deer would smell the smoke AND all the other odors on your clothing. no thanks, i will keep my money.


Coming from Florida I can understand that thought process as the smell of smoke probably is not as prevelant as it is in colder climates. Up north it is normal to smell smoke from chimneys and camp fires in the fall and winter. A deer can absolutely identify different smells at the same time. But usually where there is smoke there is humans. So isn't it possible that deer have grown accustomed to the smells going hand in hand and don't consider it a threat?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Redcloud102 said:


> You might not beat the nose but you can distract them with other Scent. How well does your K-9 work when you have a car with a cat in it or when you pull over a car next to roadkill ? Not saying he can't still smell the scent he was looking for but his brain is now focused on something else.
> 
> Just suppose smoke does the same for a deer. Does it make it a bad product?
> 
> ...


you raise good points. however my k9 is working for his toy, not his life. so instinctively there is a big difference. as for the distraction, we train using food as distractors and he will not pay it one bit of attention. now another dog is another story. his instincts take over and he wants to check out the other dog. there is a difference between instinct and training IMO. instincts are far more stronger and a deer's nose is instinctive, not trained. they depend on it for survival not a toy as a reward.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> I did stay the course, I have no idea why smoke works so well. As I stated, there are two theories prevailing on why it works. I don't know which if either reason is correct. Point being, it does work!
> 
> It will not affect me one way or another if you ever try it. I'm well past twisting arms to get people to try it, it took me several years to get my best friend to try it, now he won't hunt without it. I have no need to prove a thing to you. I don't even have a financial reason to convince you - I EVEN POINTED OUT YOU CAN DO IT FOR FREE! This is still a country where we are free to make choices of our own, and I'm not one to try overly hard to sway anyone's choices. I personally enjoy hunting without hearing a deer snort every time the wind shifts. To each their own. Good luck this season!


i respect you for this.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Marvin said:


> Has anybody gotten a bag of weed or.drugs past your dogs nose?


not that i know of. atleast no one is willing to say...lol. not all vehicles my k9 alerts to, i find drugs. the fact is some people hide their stash better than i can find or the drugs are no longer in the vehicle and the k9 is smelling residual odor.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

scottiwad4 said:


> Coming from Florida I can understand that thought process as the smell of smoke probably is not as prevelant as it is in colder climates. Up north it is normal to smell smoke from chimneys and camp fires in the fall and winter. A deer can absolutely identify different smells at the same time. But usually where there is smoke there is humans. So isn't it possible that deer have grown accustomed to the smells going hand in hand and don't consider it a threat?


IMO yes. i don't believe the odor of smoke alert or scare deer. this product surely is not going to hurt your chances and i hope i did not lead anyone to think that way. i am just questioning it's ability to "cover" your scent sense deer can distinguish between multiple scents at the same time.


----------



## Redcloud102 (Nov 20, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> you raise good points. however my k9 is working for his toy, not his life. so instinctively there is a big difference. as for the distraction, we train using food as distractors and he will not pay it one bit of attention. now another dog is another story. his instincts take over and he wants to check out the other dog. there is a difference between instinct and training IMO. instincts are far more stronger and a deer's nose is instinctive, not trained. they depend on it for survival not a toy as a reward.


If your going on instinct alone then toss in the 6th sense almost every critter has. As a Leo I'm sure you have used it or know somebody who has. Ever have that feeling that something just isn't right? If it was pure instinct then you would never kill a deer. If deer are so dependent on their nose for survival don't you think more of them would have learned by now the smell of cars or a road and avoid the smell of the dangerous cars or road? Just bustin your chops but still valid points to ponder.

As stated by another poster, some places smoke is more common place and deer and other critters don't see that smell as concerning. The smoke smell is stronger then the human odor thus easing the critters mind. PPM of a scent also plays into this. I have no facts to back this upcoming story and it is truly my opinion and my observation but here it goes.

Ever see a deer cut across a track and stop and look around to try and see where that thing is that left the track? I know I have. A few years ago before I started using the Scent Smoker I had a doe cut across my tail and stopped dead in her tracks. She looked down one side of the fence row and then the other trying to see where I was. She could smell me but she couldn't find me. She looked and looked but little did she know I was in the tree 20' above her and she was at 10 yards from my tree. She finally settled down after not seeing me or being able to find me. I think the strength of scent was high and so she thought I had just passed and was close by. Now, as scent is laid down it starts to weaken and the trail goes " Cold " because it dissipates or starts to breakdown and blends in with the more common scents of the area. 

I think this is what the smoker does for me. It helps blend my scent into the common scent of my area and puts the deer in a more calm state. I also think it helps cut down the human scent in the PPM and so the deer if they do smell human scent think I am long gone.


----------



## pitbullman (Oct 24, 2012)

Got my clothes all smoked up ready to go. The morning gs hunt should be a good one


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> IMO yes. i don't believe the odor of smoke alert or scare deer. this product surely is not going to hurt your chances and i hope i did not lead anyone to think that way. i am just questioning it's ability to "cover" your scent sense deer can distinguish between multiple scents at the same time.


The way I meant it to come through is this ... A deer that smells Human scent ALONG with smoke may not be as concerned as a deer that smells ONLY human scent. If deer are accustomed to smelling both at the same time they may not see that as a danger. Kind of in the same way deer won't spook when a farmer drives his tractor through the field but will if a hunter tries to sneak along the edge. Both are humans but only one is a danger to them. I know one place I hunt I have watched deer watch me pass when I smell of sweat and diesel fuel as long as I don't act predatory. Same animals will run like a bat out of hell if you act sneaky in any way. Their instinct see one as a danger and one not. I think their its possible that their instincts could be telling them human smell is bad. Human smell along with smoke no danger. I don't think the smoke covers human scent , just may cause
A caimg effect since they typically go hand in hand.


----------



## 5Cent (Jul 29, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> i respect you for this.


This is a big statement. I have never met Brick personally, but I am glad that I had an open mind to try a new product 7 years ago and I can tell you from personal experience that I will never go to the deer woods without being smoked up.

I know we cant convince everyone, but how much more proof do you need? Sure, its easy to come in here and bash an idea and product, but it carries more clout showing you my results. Can i explain why it works...nope. All I can tell you is it does, the proof is in the freezer (primary reason for me), and on the wall (always nice too). For the cost of this system, I would have spent tons more on high dollar scent eliminating gear or cover scents.

Added bonus: my wife loves hickory over fox or raccoon


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

I stole this pic from another thread. He posted this and another pic of a good buck killed in the last couple of years. I just figured I'd post it here so I could keep it all straight.  Really nice deer, both of them!


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

brock ratcliff said:


> I stole this pic from another thread. He posted this and another pic of a good buck killed in the last couple of years. I just figured I'd post it here so I could keep it all straight.  Really nice deer, both of them!


Hey....Thats me...lol. Ya, Ive been using the scent smoker for 2 years now and I can honestly say IT WORKS. Ive had alot more close encounters with mature deer since I started smoking myself before my hunts. The pic above is the buck I shot last year...and I shot him from the ground. I spotted him while walking into the stand around 1pm in early Nov.....And heres the buck I shot in 2011....The Scentsmoker WORKS....


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

And using oak chips in the smoker will work just as well as anything else? Or is there one hardwood that works better than the others?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Oak will work as well as any. Some prefer it's milder fragrance. I'm a fan of hickory personally.


----------



## 86indy (Apr 2, 2013)

Im very curious..will standing down wind of a fire give me the same effects? Id like to test this out before investing..


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

brock ratcliff said:


> Oak will work as well as any. Some prefer it's milder fragrance. I'm a fan of hickory personally.


I am one that prefers oak. 

A campfire will work but not as well unless you get some good smoke going and you are using hardwoods.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> Oak will work as well as any. Some prefer it's milder fragrance. I'm a fan of hickory personally.


Thanks! 

I have a scent smoker and finally smoked a bunch of clothes up in oak tonight. I definitely like the mildness of it - and I also hunt in a very urban area, with oak being primarily what people burn in their fireplaces. Looking forward to testing it out!


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Beentown said:


> I am one that prefers oak.
> 
> A campfire will work but not as well unless you get some good smoke going and you are using hardwoods.


Been - what makes you prefer oak? How mild it is? I'm assuming you've had good results using it?


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

Putt4Doe said:


> Been - what makes you prefer oak? How mild it is? I'm assuming you've had good results using it?


I too prefer oak or cherry. Haven't seen a difference in effect on deer and the hickory was just too strong for me and gave me a headache.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

This is an interesting topic and in many ways it makes sense. Instead of smoking has anyone tried mixing water and liquid smoke? It would be easier to apply and you could also mix some up, keep it in a spray bottle and freshen up in the stand.:dontknow:


----------



## 86indy (Apr 2, 2013)

Beentown said:


> I am one that prefers oak.
> 
> A campfire will work but not as well unless you get some good smoke going and you are using hardwoods.


Thanks! I have an abundance of pine needles I think Ill try those


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had best results with hickory too.... 

couldn't explain why this is but hickory is a "strong" smoke wood and very little can produce a smoke that can quickly make smoked food too strong. My guess is that this is why it has worked best for me when covering up my own scent.

I thought I would be smart and mix maple twigs and leaves and use that and my results were worse than using hickory alone. I have no doubt that the oak and cherry works very good as well. Just my experience....


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

dhom said:


> This is an interesting topic and in many ways it makes sense. Instead of smoking has anyone tried mixing water and liquid smoke? It would be easier to apply and you could also mix some up, keep it in a spray bottle and freshen up in the stand.:dontknow:


I don't think that would work as well. I think it has to do with the smoke itself actually killing bacteria than smelling of smoke (although, obviously that helps) but the hardwood smoke is able to kill bacteria - therefore reducing your odor while masking it.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

dirtyq said:


> I too prefer oak or cherry. Haven't seen a difference in effect on deer and the hickory was just too strong for me and gave me a headache.


Thanks for the reply! 

I tried Oak last night - so hoping for good results! In the future, I might throw a little bit of hickory in with mostly oak, but where I hunt, it's all oak wood burning in fireplaces, so I think it'll smell the most natural.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

I've used the scent smoker for a few hunts. It works, I watched hard downwind on all the hunts and had a few deer try to work the scent stream a little, some a lot, but never did spook. Certainly different actions than having them smell uncovered human scent. The only issue I had was the lingering smell on my hair/skin. That's when I also learned that most " scent-free sprays" and "soaps" are absolutely worthless. They couldn't remove or cover the smoke smell. Tried them all, just has to wear off over time.

On a hunting trip , away from home is where it gets used now. Perfect for longer trips where usual hygiene regimen are impossible.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

How exactly are you guys smoking yourself? Just hold it near you?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Stump Shooter said:


> How exactly are you guys smoking yourself? Just hold it near you?


I turn all of my clothing inside out and stick the funnel of the smoker right in the pant leg or sleeve and let it billow out the top. Then reverse the clothing and do it again. I smoke my treestands, bow or gun, backpack, hair...everything.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Stump Shooter said:


> How exactly are you guys smoking yourself? Just hold it near you?


yes sir, get down wind and let it flow to you. Some guys are using lockers to smoke all their equipment at once, hope i can find one at an auction.


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Stump Shooter said:


> How exactly are you guys smoking yourself? Just hold it near you?


I use a small ground blind with a clothes rack inside, hang all my clothes inside. Then I get the smoker going good, put it inside the ground blind and let them smoke for 15 minutes or so...works pretty well for me


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

tim1676 said:


> I use a small ground blind with a clothes rack inside, hang all my clothes inside. Then I get the smoker going good, put it inside the ground blind and let them smoke for 15 minutes or so...works pretty well for me




Good idea, smoke smell for your groundblind as well....has anyone had any long term use with this and if they have had any deteriation of items because of the smoke? Like smoke can discolor items and even break down fabric after extended exposure and make them brittle...thank you.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Stump Shooter said:


> How exactly are you guys smoking yourself? Just hold it near you?


I light my Scentsmoker up and get it smokin real good,, then set it down right on the ground below me while I get dressed. So Im getting hit with the smoke on all layers as I put them on ( bare skin/underwear to outer wear). When Im finally fully dressed and ready to go, Ill pick it up and puff out the smoke all over me again.


----------



## chuckdslayer (Jul 8, 2012)

Too bad no one around our hunt club uses fireplaces or burns anything other than cardboard.


----------



## Buckin doe (May 11, 2013)

CamoCop said:


> IMO yes. i don't believe the odor of smoke alert or scare deer. this product surely is not going to hurt your chances and i hope i did not lead anyone to think that way. i am just questioning it's ability to "cover" your scent sense deer can distinguish between multiple scents at the same time.


my theory is as the same with bees,they have great sense of smell, and react and live by pheromones. I think the smell of smoke acts as a claiming agent.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Buckin doe said:


> my theory is as the same with bees,they have great sense of smell, and react and live by pheromones. I think the smell of smoke acts as a claiming agent.


My neighbor is a beekeeper and I brought this topic up and he said the same thing as you about being a calming agent.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Even using the SS I try to use the wind. Seems that the bigger bucks tend to not hit the beaten path. My last buck came in at an angle heading toward straight down wind. When he got to the scent trail he stopped on a dime, looked around for two minutes and then continued to graze on acorns until he got stuck. 

Just flat works. I was a HUGE skeptic and now my OCD scent regimen is gone. What a relief. Forget the expensive 'scent free' clothing that doesn't work which makes it possible to by top quality camo.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Beentown said:


> Even using the SS I try to use the wind. Seems that the bigger bucks tend to not hit the beaten path. .


That's because they aren't hitting the path at all, deer don't live that long. Won't be any bigger bucks on the beaten path because they aren't there to do it.

Look at it this way, because there aren't that many bigger bucks, the guy that has put it together beating deer after deer is more likely to harvest that bigger buck when it does come down the path. They aren't called Bucks of a Lifetime for nothing. Smoke works, but this smoking of clothes is like if 2 Tylenol are good a whole bottle is better. I don't think it's healthy to wrap yourself in clothes super charged with smoke.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Unbelievable difference since I started using the Scent Smoker vs. the sprays, scent control clothing, etc...I bet the amount of times I was winded last year compared to previous years was cut down by 75-80%. Shot this buck less than a half hour after smoking up and trekking up a hill and settling into my climber. It flat out works!


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

just ordered one! brock, what's your estimate for shipping to MA?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Mao said:


> View attachment 1773330
> It flat out works!


I think so too. Nice deer. What's the spread on that thing?


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Bought one! Where is the best place buy wood hickory or oak chips?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

sfoxiv said:


> Bought one! Where is the best place buy wood hickory or oak chips?


Walmart.


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

posco said:


> Walmart.


Thanks Posco!


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

Has anyone used this in California? It's much hotter, drier, and smoke isn't a common smell. Most of the time during bow season it's completely illegal to have any fires of any kind in national forest because of the risk of wildfire, I'd think smoke would terrify animals here? I was fascinated by this thread, I'm sure it'd be great for Northern Idaho where I came from, idk about Cali though, would like to hear some experiences.

I going to get into the year round hog hunting as well as deer, and they both have spectacular noses, and the steep hilly terrain does crazy crap to the wind.


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

Also, I was thinking apple would be the best since deer and hogs both love apples no? I'm sure the others mask well, but there's no attractant potential. Just a thought, idk if apple wood smoke actually attracts anything, any experience with that?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

I've never hunted California, but I can't imagine it would be any different than any other place. It worked well on elk in NM where I used hickory chips. I did not see any hickory trees, but the elk didn't seem to notice it as a non-native smell. Apple will work, as will oak, or any other hardwood.


----------



## Slickhead Reapr (Dec 26, 2011)

Colberjs said:


> Sounds like if you combine this with ASAT camo you could walk up and pet the deer before choking them out. LoL.


You made me spit coffee on myself lol.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Slickhead Reapr said:


> You made me spit coffee on myself lol.


LOL

I'm going to be smoking my ASAT leafy suit this season. I'll let ya know if I can get them in a sleeper hold.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

I just smoked my leafy suit I will give it a try tomorrow when our season opens. It's going to be warm for the scentlock so I figured what could it hurt?
Yes I will still hunt the wind. In fact I will shower and use nonscented soap and deodorant. For you (just hunt the wind) guys hunt how you want in fact go put some of your man perfume on the deer will smell you any way.


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

How quiet is the asat suit? I'm just looking at it online but it looks like it'd make a synthetic rustling noise with all that fabric. I'm interested, would just like to hear personal experience


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

Also I hunt in California... which means we are often hunting in warmer weather then I'd like, I don't want meat spoiling before I can get ice. I had a thought... I could carry a lightweight tarp and this smoker and smoke the meat awhile, wouldn't that seal the outside and help preserve it? Has anyone tried it? 

I don't know how much difference 10-30 minutes of smoking would make, maybe it'd be better making the rush for ice, any thoughts? Even if I buy ice EVERYTIME I go hunting and have it in my car, I could be hours from my car...


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

This one was sent to our Scent Smoker FB page last night. The message attached just said "Scent Smoker success. 3 bucks, all downwind!" Mighty nice early season buck!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

ok guys, everyone knows how i feel on these from my post on this thread. due to Brock sounding like a stand up guy and the price of his unit, i went ahead and ordered one this last Tuesday. the unit came in yesterday! holy cow talk about fast shipping, it was on my door step in 2 days. i figured the cost of the Scent Smoker is what i spend in scent killer every hunting season so if it doesn't work i'm not out a great loss. if it does work it just proves you can teach an old dog new tricks. i will report back to this thread with updates of my hunts (atleast the hunts where i observed deer activity) when i can confirm negative/positive reactions with deer.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I've used mine once so far. Everything I've smoked predictably, smells like it was in a house fire and sticks to my skin such that I have to take a shower to get the stink off. I remain optimistic, but it is a new process for me. Probably try it for tonight's hunt because I got busted in the way in this morning.

Camo cop, cool of you to take an objective approach and give it a real shot. If someone like you becomes sold it speaks volumes more than if you call it bunk. Not trying to skew your observations, but I'll be hanging on your every post to see what your conclusions are.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be smoking up here in an hour and if the deer cooperate, I'll let you know. Burning, itching, irritated eyes here I come. I love it!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i try to remain objective on most things. it really wasn't fair for me to only be able to argue one side without trying it. scent is a big deal for us down here in the deep south. most of our hunting season is in temps well above 80 degrees and humidity levels near 100%. so i am always looking to level the playing field. i will keep an open mind and not quit just because of one "negative" result. a lot can get you busted other than scent like stand movement. trust me, i hope this does work. i gain nothing if it doesn't.


----------



## SteveMcK (Aug 23, 2013)

SteveMcK said:


> Also I hunt in California... which means we are often hunting in warmer weather then I'd like, I don't want meat spoiling before I can get ice. I had a thought... I could carry a lightweight tarp and this smoker and smoke the meat awhile, wouldn't that seal the outside and help preserve it? Has anyone tried it?
> 
> I don't know how much difference 10-30 minutes of smoking would make, maybe it'd be better making the rush for ice, any thoughts? Even if I buy ice EVERYTIME I go hunting and have it in my car, I could be hours from my car...


Anybody tried it like this? I have a Cuben Fiber ultralight tarp, was thinking if I smoked a carcass or quarters for even like 15 minutes it might help preserve the meat longer in warmer temps?

If no one has experience I guess I'll try it and see what I think. Gotta at least keep the bugs away...


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

just got finished smoking up my hunting clothing for tomorrow morning. after about 15 minutes of "smoke infusuion", i placed my clothing into an unscented plastic bag until use tomorrow morning. the Scent Smoker worked awesome as it was designed too. what i did do though, instead of just hanging my clothes and letting the smoke blow into my clothing, i built this. i took a large plastic tuperware container and cut a hole into it's side. from here i placed a hose inside the hole and connected it to the spout of the Scent Smoker. this way the smoke was channeled directly into the container where my hunting clothes were. i figured this was the best way to get every square inch of my clothing "smoked".


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> just got finished smoking up my hunting clothing for tomorrow morning. after about 15 minutes of "smoke infusuion", i placed my clothing into an unscented plastic bag until use tomorrow morning. the Scent Smoker worked awesome as it was designed too. what i did do though, instead of just hanging my clothes and letting the smoke blow into my clothing, i built this. i took a large plastic tuperware container and cut a hole into it's side. from here i placed a hose inside the hole and connected it to the spout of the Scent Smoker. this way the smoke was channeled directly into the container where my hunting clothes were. i figured this was the best way to get every square inch of my clothing "smoked".


What a unique setup! 

I am just finishing up mine. I am going to be using a bee smoker. I decided to build mine out of 2x4's and plywood/partical board. It is 6' x 3' x 2'. I'll just set the smoker on the bottom shelf and let the smoke rise.....

The wife asked where I going to keep it......hadn't thought about it....oops!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

thanks! it worked great, just have some fine tuning to do. my daughters tricycle was there just to help support the hose. i am going to cut about a third of the hose off. i also need to come up with some way to extend the cone of the Scent Smoker or wrap it in something that will reduce the heat. it got real hot and softened up the hose where it touched the opening.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

This is what I use to hang my clothes in while smoking them. It think you would get a little better coverage by hanging them as opposed to a tote.


----------



## jpmcd (Jun 28, 2004)

same method I use works great ^^^^


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

sapper1 said:


> This is what I use to hang my clothes in while smoking them. It think you would get a little better coverage by hanging them as opposed to a tote.


that would be great if i had the room. plus the tote is a lot more portable. i think you would be surprised with the coverage, there was so much smoke forced inside the tote that once i took off the tote's lid it took about 5 minutes for all of the smoke to seep out. i couldn't believe how much smoke and how thick the smoke was inside the tote. i also used Hickory chips instead of Oak.

another thing i liked about the tote is i can store the hose, Scent Smoker and Hickory chips inside it and it becomes portable enough to take with me anywhere.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

sapper1 said:


> This is what I use to hang my clothes in while smoking them. It think you would get a little better coverage by hanging them as opposed to a tote.


I assume there is an image because others have commented. Why can't I see an image?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

well i tried the clothes smoking for the first time yesterday. i only hunted the morning because my son had a baseball game in the afternoon. it was kind of a bad day, we had a slow moving front that took all day to push through. i did not see or hear any deer but i can not confirm the smoke had anything to do with this. i hunt deep in a swamp where my average visibility is only 30 yards. so far this season i am averaging only seeing deer 1 out of every 5 sits. as of right now i can not confirm if the smoke hurt or helped me. one observation i did notice is the odor of smoke stayed strong all day and did not fade away. when i used my old scent free routine i could smell my own body odor by mid morning, even with the use of scent killers, scent free deoderant, scent free soap and scent free laundry detergent. hunting here in Florida is a nightmare for scent control. no matter how slow you walk you are always covered in sweat before you even reach your treestand. after my morning hunt was complete and i made my way back to my truck, i was covered in sweat but could not smell anything on my clothing but smoke. not very scientific i know but it was an observation.


----------



## MO_Bow (Dec 2, 2009)

I want to. But my non-scent instinct is telling me no!! It's a great idea. Somebody just totally sell me with experience. Even though these posts are making this "smoking" almost maybe.... going to happen by this weekend.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

When I first started deer hunting, almost twenty years ago now, a lot of the old timers told me to use smoke. Now most of these gentlemen had walls of racks hanging in their house but I was young and just did my own thing and had very little success due to MANY different variables. I had never even considered using smoke again until a couple of years ago when I saw all of the folks on here that had started using it and swore by it so it got me to thinking maybe those old timers were on to something so I decided to give it shot. Don't get me wrong I do not consider it to be the end all be all in scent elimination. I still shower with scent free soap, wash my clothes in sport wash before smoking them, and even spray down before getting dressed as well as play the wind. But the past two seasons have been the best I have ever had in the numbers of deer I have seen and every single one of them came in from directly down wind and I was able to confirm on a few occasions that my scent was being blown directly to the deer and not over them. Admittedly I did not see very many mature bucks but I did have some of the oldest does I have ever seen come in without any issues. Again, I do not believe it is the magic pill of scent control but I do believe it helps.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

didn't take my wife long to hate my Scent Smoker. i am doing as the Scent Smoker web site advises and washing my clothing in scent free detergent prior to smoking. well after 3 washes my clothing STILL has a strong odor of hardwood smoke. matter of fact the inside of our washing machine now smells like smoke as well...lol. so if you are one to try this method and not sure you will dedicate yourself to this and have expensive clothing, you might want to either buy cheaper camo for the smoking or pass. i'm not sure if the odor of hardwood smoke will ever come out of my camo even after only one treatment.

i am still going to continue the smoking process untill i can confirm that it works or is hype. this afternoon i will be smoking my clothes up again for a tomorrow morning hunt. not sure if i should use the same set up as i previously did or just hang my clothing and give it a quick smoking by holding the Scent Smoker by hand. i'm not sure if it is possible to "over smoke" your clothing.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

CamoCop said:


> didn't take my wife long to hate my Scent Smoker. i am doing as the Scent Smoker web site advises and washing my clothing in scent free detergent prior to smoking. well after 3 washes my clothing STILL has a strong odor of hardwood smoke. matter of fact the inside of our washing machine now smells like smoke as well...lol. so if you are one to try this method and not sure you will dedicate yourself to this and have expensive clothing, you might want to either buy cheaper camo for the smoking or pass. i'm not sure if the odor of hardwood smoke will ever come out of my camo even after only one treatment.
> 
> i am still going to continue the smoking process untill i can confirm that it works or is hype. this afternoon i will be smoking my clothes up again for a tomorrow morning hunt. not sure if i should use the same set up as i previously did or just hang my clothing and give it a quick smoking by holding the Scent Smoker by hand. i'm not sure if it is possible to "over smoke" your clothing.


Wow...thats crazy. So far I have had no issues with the smell actually staying in the washing machine. Regardless I don't think the wife would mind. She loves to camp and says the smell of a campfire is a turn on. I am considering using the smoker throughout the entire house!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

frankVA said:


> Wow...thats crazy. So far I have had no issues with the smell actually staying in the washing machine. Regardless I don't think the wife would mind. She loves to camp and says the smell of a campfire is a turn on. I am considering using the smoker throughout the entire house!


how are you smoking your clothing? maybe i over done it with putting my camo in a tupperware bin and running a hose from the Scent Smoker to the bin.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

I hang mine up on the line or sometimes in the pop-up blind and smoke them. BUT....I don't wash mine every time. When the weather is cool and I don't sweat I will wear them a couple times between washings. From reading your posts about the weather there, I guess you can't do that.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i will try that. it's pretty rough here, especially in the early season. this week the cold front pushed through so the highs are in the mid 80's which is a nice break. opening weekend this year the temp. gauge in my truck hit triple digits. even though i sweated a lot on my last hunt, my clothes did not stink like sweat like they normally did after my regular scent free regime. all i could smell was hardwood smoke. i know a deer's nose is A LOT better than mine but that showed me there was atleast some improvement.
if the hardwood smoke is not only a cover scent but does indeed prevent the bacteria growth that causes foul odor, i don't see why anyone couldn't wear your hunting clothing a couple times inbetween washings and smokings.


----------



## 86indy (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I didnt get a "scent smoker", but today my uncle said hed drop off a bee keepers smoker he had from when bees invaded his house..


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Well tonight was a test with my freshly hickory smoked clothes, gear, etc. Wish the results were better! He was 32 yards from me and I was 20' feet up in the winds of a Nor'easter


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

I just purchased smoker.Last night 8 doe's and a 4 point work in behind me eating never did bust me.It worked for me.Just going to have to find a place to store my clothes


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Junglekat said:


> I just purchased smoker.Last night 8 doe's and a 4 point work in behind me eating never did bust me.It worked for me.Just going to have to find a place to store my clothes


Was the wind blowing their way?


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes the wind was blowing there way.For about a hour and 20 minutes.As they were eating pig nut hicory nuts well after dark


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

As I was smoking the clothes,I was going to hunt in.I had pretty much smoked myself.All exposed skin.First time smoking clothes and self learning experience.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Well tonight was a test with my freshly hickory smoked clothes, gear, etc. Wish the results were better! He was 32 yards from me and I was 20' feet up in the winds of a Nor'easter


 Pretty much the same responses i got.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

chevman said:


> Pretty much the same responses i got.


It made me wonder if my clothes were too smoked up, resulting in a flight situation for that spike, in essence, him thinking the woods was on fire ,lol


----------



## Barrage (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't see why this wouldn't work? Gonna at least see what the smoke does for my confidence. The product would obviously be easier to use...to a point.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i hunted during the morning last Friday. clothes were smoked up and i did not see or hear anything once again. as of right now i still have not observed a deer since smoking my clothing. i am still going to keep at it until i can confirm either positive or negative results. archery season has officially closed in the W.M.A. i have been hunting over the last month. this week i will be archery hunting another W.M.A.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

I purchased the smoker about 6 weeks ago and put it to the test yesterday (Monday). On Sunday afternoon I put up an old blind and put my light layer clothes in there on a chair and lite up the smoker. Got smoke rolling out of the smoker and into the blind it went. After about 5 min smoke was rolling out of the blind. Disposed of the chips into our fire pit and put my light layer clothes in my container.

So go out to hunt Monday and open up my container of smoked clothes and put them on. Then I put on my ScentLock pants (which were not smoked) and boots (were smoked). My top was my light weight top that was smoked. The wind was out of the East but swirling a little. Get to the stand (20ft up) and all of a sudden the wind switches to the South blowing right into the wood of where I have had deer moving via trail cam. I thought about getting down but stayed. At 4:30pm a 3 yr old doe comes in down wind of me and doesnt even know I am there. I had no intentions of shooting her so I checked the wind and sure enough it was blowing right in her direction. She stayed maybe 5-10 min before moving on without a care in the world. 

Didnt see anything after that but I think if you can get the smoke scent just right it helps. I wonder if you could get it to strong? 

Oh I didnt not smoke myself up before going in. I just sprayed down really good.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't had a deer blow or detect me that I have seen since doing this.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Well tonight was a test with my freshly hickory smoked clothes, gear, etc. Wish the results were better! He was 32 yards from me and I was 20' feet up in the winds of a Nor'easter


Thankfully someone noticed something I missed. Just before the deer stops, it sounds like a stick breaking, then he stops and throws it in reverse soooo maybe it wasnt the smoke. Or maybe it was a combination of the two? Guess further testing is in order


----------



## kobudo (Aug 30, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Thankfully someone noticed something I missed. Just before the deer stops, it sounds like a stick breaking, then he stops and throws it in reverse soooo maybe it wasnt the smoke. Or maybe it was a combination of the two? Guess further testing is in order


Jerry,
Look forward to hearing your results.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Thankfully someone noticed something I missed. Just before the deer stops, it sounds like a stick breaking, then he stops and throws it in reverse soooo maybe it wasnt the smoke. Or maybe it was a combination of the two? Guess further testing is in order



I heard it the first time i listened to it but I didn't want to come across as quibbling. Glad you're willing to give it another shot.


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

Any body have anything negative on smoke scenting merino wool clothing?


----------



## Buckin doe (May 11, 2013)

I have used smoke last year and worked great! 
This year the first week I used scent control spray with silver no names. I got busted by an older doe on the 2nd day and got busted by an 8 point.
so smoked tonight will let you all know how it does going in to a fullmoon phase!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't been busted yet. So far so good.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

UPDATE:

Date: 10/16/2013
Conditions: 88 degrees, 95% humidity and NNE wind
Location: Florida public land

observed 8 deer from 7:30 a.m. to 10:30 a.m. the deer ranged from 5 yards away to 100 yards away. none of the observed deer busted me by running away or blowing. they came in from different directions and left the area in different directions then they came in. it was hard to tell which deer were actually down wind due to the swirling wind. the location that i was hunting is a pinch point between a swamp and oak hammock. the wind is always swirling here and never consistant. during previous hunts in this location last year it was not uncommon to get busted by deer. they would either bust me when they got too close or i would hear them blowing off in the distance. during this hunt neither of these scenarios took place. i only hunted the morning. my clothing was "smoked" the night before and left in my plastic smoking bin until the morning of.



Date: 10/17/2013
Conditions: 90 degrees, 100% humidity and NNE wind
Location: Florida public land

while hunting the same stand location as i did the day before, i observed 2 deer at 8:00 a.m. both fed to within 10 yards of me and never knew i was there. these two deer also came in from behind me on the same exact path that i walked in on to get to my stand. last year whenever deer got that close they would smell where i was at the base of my tree getting ready to climb up. so far this year i have been undetected. i only hunted the morning. same as above, i smoked my clothes the night before.



i don't quite understand how this works but as of right now it appears to work.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

You're killing me. 

I have one, haven't used it much because of the stench. It is a commitment to wreck your clothes. They will forever smell. I have a few good tight spots that I want to use this on. I'm thinking tomorrow is the day. Little funnel with swirling winds and thermal activity. Wind is basically ALWAYS wrong.

I have a Rubbermaid bin with a hole in the bottom. I just billow the smoke in and leave it be. I've pre smoked some older hunting clothing to test the waters. With Camocop being converted before my eyes, I've got to believe it.

.....camo, you better not be a mole!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

lol, no mole here. i can honestly say that the deer i had contact with the last 2 days were not bothered by the smoke odor. the smoke odor doesn't "attract" deer but so far from my findings it isn't spooking any deer. comparing my last years results to this year, those deer that got close to me the last 2 days should have spooked but didn't. last year the deer that didn't blow from a distance would walk to within 20 yards of me then detect my odor. they wouldn't blow but they would turn and trott off in the direction they came in. so far this year i have had multiple deer within that 20 yard circle of my tree and they paid no attention to any scent that i left. one doe was so close that i could hear her breathing, making a sucking noise while she fed. i could tell she was actively checking for scent but never detected me. she continued on feeding right under me and fed off down the trail i walked in on.

my prior scent routine up until purchasing the Scent Smoker was shower before every hunt using scent free shampoo/soap. i would then use scent free deoderant and get dressed in my camo that had been previously washed in scent free / UV killing laundry detergent and then hung up outside to dry. i would then drive to my hunting spot where i would spray down with scent killer prior to walking to my stand.

now i use the same shower and deoderant routine. i also wash my clothing in the scent free / UV killing laundry detergent every other use instead of every use. i then smoke my clothing in my plastic bin and leave that clothing inside the bin until ready to wear. that bin stays outside on my back porch due to the heavy smoke smell. i have not used any scent killing spray since i started smoking my clothing. i will agree with you Capt., i don't believe the smoke smell will ever come completely out of your clothing once you do this. so far i don't plan on stopping my smoking routine unless i start getting busted by deer. by the way, i am using hickory chips that i bought from Walmart in the grilling section for my wood.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

brock ratcliff said:


> Here is one of the pics I received last season from a young man in SE Ohio. He killed this deer in Nov, 2012. He also killed a 172"er in January of 2012. Pretty sure he had a better year than I ever will!


That's interesting seeing as how you're only allowed one buck in a season in Ohio.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Brock said he was from FROM Ohio, not that he killed both deer in Ohio.


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop (Aug 20, 2013)

Just curious as to why you would need a tool to smoke your clothes. Just build a fire.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

MiamiValleyYoop said:


> Just curious as to why you would need a tool to smoke your clothes. Just build a fire.


i could build a fire...if i wanted to spend 10x the time doing so. then i could hold my clothes down wind of the smoke and keep chasing the smoke around the fire to get my clothes smoked.

no thanks. it takes 2 minutes to get the Scent Smoker going and smoking great. then i just connect my tube to the smoker and plastic bin and let it sit. no need to chase smoke around because of swirling winds.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i could build a fire...if i wanted to spend 10x the time doing so. then i could hold my clothes down wind of the smoke and keep chasing the smoke around the fire to get my clothes smoked.
> 
> no thanks. it takes 2 minutes to get the Scent Smoker going and smoking great. then i just connect my tube to the smoker and plastic bin and let it sit. no need to chase smoke around because of swirling winds.


not to mention if you are smoking your clothes in the field using the Scent Smoker is a better alternative to lessen the risk of a forest fire. or if you are hunting somewhere where there is a burn ban in place. lots of reasons to use this product but if you don't mind spending the extra time and hassle of using a camp fire, knock yourself out.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

People saying it will ruin your hunting clothes are wrong. I have sold MANY sets of clothes and no one has ever noticed. Do your camping clothes forever smell like campfire? 

Smoker just works...


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

IrregularPulse said:


> That's interesting seeing as how you're only allowed one buck in a season in Ohio.


2 different seasons? I don't hunt Ohio but looking at their page it seems like that to me. The January deer would have been 2011-2012 season and the November deer would be 2012-2013 season?


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop (Aug 20, 2013)

I suppose it could be convenient if your from the city or just have money to sepnd. My grandpa started smoking his clothes in the 1940's. Just a small fire outside of camp and some pine bows. a little bit of smoke lasts a long time.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

MiamiValleyYoop said:


> I suppose it could be convenient if your from the city or just have money to sepnd. My grandpa started smoking his clothes in the 1940's. Just a small fire outside of camp and some pine bows. a little bit of smoke lasts a long time.


i'm not from the city but i don't have time to blow and the $30 i spent on my Scent Smoker is nothing to what i spent on scent killers every year. i do see your point but in the long run i believe using the Scent Smoker is just as cheap and a lot more convienant.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

CamoCop said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Date: 10/16/2013
> Conditions: 88 degrees, 95% humidity and NNE wind
> ...


Nice review camo! Glad to hear that it seems to be working for you. I have been using smoke for 3 seasons now. I have not heard a deer blow at me since using it. I understand one could sniff me out and leave the area (or not even come in the area) without blowing, but IMO, it seems to work.
Also, I have had no problem getting teh smoke smell out after washing. Matter of fact, if my clothes sit for a while without being smoked, the smell seems to fade away on its own.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Beentown said:


> People saying it will ruin your hunting clothes are wrong. I have sold MANY sets of clothes and no one has ever noticed. Do your camping clothes forever smell like campfire?
> 
> Smoker just works...


i know i have washed my clothing in unscented laundry detergent 3 times inbetween smoking and my clothes still smelled just as strong as they did right after the smoking. now i will say i smoke mine in a confined plastic bin, not in the open air or large ground blind. so my smoke may be "heavier" than yours.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

MiamiValleyYoop said:


> I suppose it could be convenient if your from the city or just have money to sepnd. My grandpa started smoking his clothes in the 1940's. Just a small fire outside of camp and some pine bows. a little bit of smoke lasts a long time.


LOL...everyone wants to be a critic. I am FAR from being in the city. I live in the middle of 2 farms. I burn brush on my property all the time. But, when I want to smoke my clothes the night before a hunt, it’s a lot quicker and easier to fire up the bee smoker than to light a pile of brush. A little smoke may or may not go a long way. As I mentioned before, the smoke smell dissipates from my clothes after a little while if I don't smoke 'em up.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just started smoking my clothes this year. I'm doing the usual scent free shower + baking soda deodorant like I normally do. Smoke everything I'm going to wear the night before. I took the recommendation posted in here (I think) about the $30 portable closet. Works perfectly for smoking...

On Tuesday morning I had a perfect N wind on one of my favorite public land spots. The deer always travel up the hill from North to South. I looked to my right as daylight broke and here's a 2.5yr old 8pt walking E-W along the hill side. He gets behind me @ 35yds, straight down wind. He picks me up as I turn to watch him. Goes into full head bob mode. Never spooked after checking me out for a minute or two. Put his head back down and kept munchin' on acorns. Pretty cool experience. How much smoke helped? Hell if I know, but I'll keep smokin'em for now.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Ned250 said:


> I just started smoking my clothes this year. I'm doing the usual scent free shower + baking soda deodorant like I normally do. Smoke everything I'm going to wear the night before. I took the recommendation posted in here (I think) about the $30 portable closet. Works perfectly for smoking...
> 
> On Tuesday morning I had a perfect N wind on one of my favorite public land spots. The deer always travel up the hill from North to South. I looked to my right as daylight broke and here's a 2.5yr old 8pt walking E-W along the hill side. He gets behind me @ 35yds, straight down wind. He picks me up as I turn to watch him. Goes into full head bob mode. Never spooked after checking me out for a minute or two. Put his head back down and kept munchin' on acorns. Pretty cool experience. How much smoke helped? Hell if I know, but I'll keep smokin'em for now.


This is where I am at too. Same routines even scent free bags for clothes. I try to be as clean as possible plus smoked.


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop (Aug 20, 2013)

frankVA said:


> LOL...everyone wants to be a critic. I am FAR from being in the city. I live in the middle of 2 farms. I burn brush on my property all the time. But, when I want to smoke my clothes the night before a hunt, it’s a lot quicker and easier to fire up the bee smoker than to light a pile of brush. A little smoke may or may not go a long way. As I mentioned before, the smoke smell dissipates from my clothes after a little while if I don't smoke 'em up.


If you weren't simple you could understand I wasn't being critical of smoking. I do it. I simply wanted to know the difference the smoker may have over a simple fire. And it does last a long time.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

MiamiValleyYoop said:


> If you weren't simple you could understand I wasn't being critical of smoking. I do it. I simply wanted to know the difference the smoker may have over a simple fire. And it does last a long time.


I think it's easier to get a good quality smoke out of the smoker vs. a regular fire. I've learned there's a fine line between being too cool/too hot. If you get an actual flame, the smoke sucks. Get it just hot enough and those wood chips smolder and smoke like no other. Plus having it in a nice confined area like the portable closet just makes it that much faster.

Here's a pic I took last weekend of the smokey closet.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

IrregularPulse said:


> That's interesting seeing as how you're only allowed one buck in a season in Ohio.


Two seasons... One ended in February 2012, the next started in late September of 2012. Glad to see you pay attention.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

CamoCop said:


> i know i have washed my clothing in unscented laundry detergent 3 times inbetween smoking and my clothes still smelled just as strong as they did right after the smoking. now i will say i smoke mine in a confined plastic bin, not in the open air or large ground blind. so my smoke may be "heavier" than yours.


Glad to see it's working for you, but honestly don't know how you can stand the stink. Smoking in an enclosed Rubbermaid type container makes them smell like an ashtray to me. Much more pleasant if you simply smoke yourself and clothing right before a hunt. Whatever works for you, just my preference.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

MiamiValleyYoop said:


> If you weren't simple you could understand I wasn't being critical of smoking. I do it. I simply wanted to know the difference the smoker may have over a simple fire. And it does last a long time.


Typical....resort to name calling with "simple". I didn't say you were being critical of smoking. I simply stated you were being a critic. Which it sounded as if you were by the "city" and the "money to spend" comments. I have been smoking MY clothes for the past 3 years. I know how long it lingers in MY clothes. Obviously you think you know also. Next time before I smoke them I will get in touch with you first.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Colberjs said:


> Sounds like if you combine this with ASAT camo you could walk up and pet the deer before choking them out. LoL.


That could be the next evolution of hunting. Smoke your ASAT up, throw em on, and walk right up. Points given based off of style of kill; Choke: 3 points, Pushing an Arrow through them: 2, and Knife: 1. 5 mega points if you walk up and execute it mob style.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> Glad to see it's working for you, but honestly don't know how you can stand the stink. Smoking in an enclosed Rubbermaid type container makes them smell like an ashtray to me. Much more pleasant if you simply smoke yourself and clothing right before a hunt. Whatever works for you, just my preference.


the plastic bin just makes it easier to get my clothes and boots fully smoked. it would take ten times as long trying to do it any other way. i must live in the only state with a non stop variance in wind direction. i never noticed the "ashtray" smell. might be the type of wood that makes that difference. i have been using Hickory chips.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I use an (unused) trash can to smoke my clothes and I use hickory too. At least I like it, lol. I put some clothes in it then add smoke, wait a few mins, add more clothes, smoke. I made a belly button hole as you can see.


----------



## gavennn (Dec 18, 2007)

5 years ago I met Brock on another forum. I sent him and other questions regarding the product. I did some research as most people before buying anything. One thing that sold me more than anything. When Native Americans hunted most tribes i have found through reading conduct a cleansing ritual. They kneel or dance around fire. Indians would waft with their hands and push the smoke over their bodies for extensive periods of time. They believed this ritual would clean their souls of spirits that would bring negative outcomes to their hunts. We in modern times understand the science of how carbon that is the the by product of smoke and fire kills bacteria. The indians was some of the most prolific hunters understanding nature and how to live in harmony with it. 

On that thought alone i tried the scent smoker. The very first weekend i used the product, in my haste and worry about using the smoker for the first time and gathering what i needed to "smoke Up" I forgot my safety harness. I ended up hunting on the ground that day. I not expecting a very good hunt, found a big old tree that feel down and i plopped my big butt 6'5" 340 lbs down and settled in for the morning hunt. To say im not easy to miss is an understatement. shortly after day break i heard crunching coming towards me. I noticed the doe following the exact trail i used to walk into the woods. Im thinking like everyone else, here we go expecting to hear a snort and see the dreaded white flag of doom. This Doe kept coming sniffing the whole time. She almost seemed curious at the smell. The doe kept walking approached to rough guess 10 yards, IM conviced if i hadnt shot her she might have walked right up to me even closer.

I have never had an experience that close again, but i have harvested 15 deer in those 5 years. All i can say is if it was good enough for the Indians it is good enough for me.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm gonna order one tomorrow!!! Great info guys!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Well.........I CAN'T BELIEVE IM ABOUT TO POST THIS...

I gave my clothes and myself a proper smoking for the first time today. Did my pants & jacket in a Rubbermaid bin with a hole in it. Then inside of boots and myself, pack, etc.

30 minutes on stand in a spot I rarely hunt because the wind is so screwy, a doe walks right down the exact path I came in on. She crosses behind me and is in my Scent Cone. I can literally feel the wind at the back of my neck blowing toward her. She was a little jumpy at first. Then, head down browsing. Whammo. Double lunger @15 yards.

Maybe I benefited from a thermal, I don't know. Ivd always been frustrated by this spot because of wind. I hunt it 30 minutes in a "wrong wind" after smoking up, and I'm filling a tag.

I'll try it again for sure. Have a few more spots like this one. Looking for some antlers now!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Captain Cully said:


> Well.........I CAN'T BELIEVE IM ABOUT TO POST THIS...
> 
> I gave my clothes and myself a proper smoking for the first time today. Did my pants & jacket in a Rubbermaid bin with a hole in it. Then inside of boots and myself, pack, etc.
> 
> ...


congrats on the kill! told you i wasn't fib'n...lol


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

My buddy's stuff is currently smoking in my bin. He's all in! I won't use this 100% of the time but I will at certain places, every time!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i'm going to use it all the time until i observe constant negative results.


----------



## TDS (Nov 26, 2008)

I use the smoker as we'll but never used the plastic Tupperware. Do you put other holes in the canister so the smoke can move through the items in the canister?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

TDS said:


> I use the smoker as we'll but never used the plastic Tupperware. Do you put other holes in the canister so the smoke can move through the items in the canister?


i put a hole in the side of my bin to connect a hose. i then put the other end of the hose on the Scent Smoker. this way all the smoke is forced through the hose and into the plastic bin. this is quicker and easier than chasing the wind to get your clothes/gear smoked. not to mention i believe it does a better job by making sure every square inch of clothing is smoked. if your clothing is heavy or thick, just stop mid ways through the smoking process and "fluff" your clothing and start up the process again.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine is clear, I can't see through it once I've filled it with smoke. I smoked the snot out of it today.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been back to hunting for the past 2 seasons after a 4 year hiatus and am surprised how much things changed. Scent Control this, super silver anti-microbial that, and 50,000 variations of camo. Last season I bought into all the hype, spent hundreds of dollars to be unsuccessful. I was thinking the other day about all the times I seen deer while camping and wonder why it was. Then I saw this thread and the two melded together. Smoke is a natural occurring smell! While I can't say that I use a Scent Smoker. I am smoking my clothes. I grabbed an old Army mess kit and it looked to like it could fit the bill. I ran to Walmart and they have 5 lb bags of hickory for $2 and a charcoal chimney to help funnel it all. After some fiddling around, I got some good smoke going and I'm pretty proud of myself.









I'm going out to a pretty heavily hunted area where deer are conditioned to look up in the trees and bolt at the slightest strange scent. I have to hike in at least 1.5 miles and am always sweating. I hunted it last year and no matter what I did, how well I kept myself bathed in de-scenter, used cover scents drags & jammers, every deer that got a whiff of me bolted before I could do think about doing anything. I'm trying this version out and if it helps, I'm buying a Scent Smoker on payday. I'm convinced it will by all the posts in this thread and others.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

What is the reason to NOT smoke the face mask?

I have an unused smoker kit. I never used it as I saw that if it didn't work, I would need new hunting clothes. But, darn, I sweat 2 minutes out of the shower. I am almost ready to try it, but my head and hair gets sweaty by the time I get in stand. I really need to cover that sweat scent on my head. Why no face mask smoking???

Also, is it really necessary to smoke yourself? I do not need another thing to do at 0'dark-thirty when I am half asleep. I'd rather just smoke my clothes/gear the night before.


Comments from experienced smokers, please!


----------



## TDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried the smoker in stand? I would think it would kill your scent before it reaches the deer.


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying it for the first time. Season opens Monday. Made a "smoke tent" over a campfire tonight.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I had 4 doe get downwind of me tonight. They smelt me of course because I am saturated in smoke. They raised their heads and here they come! Walked right in and fed on red oaks below me. They did this three times. It was as if they were more comfortable being close to me than out in the field. It was really strange. I know the smoke smell is so strong all the deer will smell it and no negative effects yet!


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

It is the best money I have spent in a long time.Had mine a couple weeks.I have seen it work 5 times.I will always smoke my clothes.It is more stuff to do.If it works one time on a big buck well worth the extra trouble.


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Well tonight was a test with my freshly hickory smoked clothes, gear, etc. Wish the results were better! He was 32 yards from me and I was 20' feet up in the winds of a Nor'easter


Not sure it was the smoke. Right at :23 seconds of the video, the deer stops when it hears a "snap" sound then takes off.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

You know it may not work all the time.But as of now I'am impressed.Things right now are going better smoked than keeping them scent free.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

sojourner said:


> What is the reason to NOT smoke the face mask?
> 
> I have an unused smoker kit. I never used it as I saw that if it didn't work, I would need new hunting clothes. But, darn, I sweat 2 minutes out of the shower. I am almost ready to try it, but my head and hair gets sweaty by the time I get in stand. I really need to cover that sweat scent on my head. Why no face mask smoking???
> 
> ...


Smoking the face mask is kind of over-powering with the smoke smell right on your nose. I think that is the main reason. I don't wear a mask anymore. I sweat easily also. I do smoke my hat/beanie/neck gator. Which ever one I plan on wearing. 
As far as smoking yourself. I don't do it in the mornings. Like you, I am still half asleep at 4:30-5:00 when getting ready. Most of the time I will if I am home before an evening hunt.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Pre smoked clothes in my bin the day before. Next morning, I fired mine up when I pulled in. Took 3 minutes to get cooking, handful of dried chips on top of flames, close lid, smoked like crazy. Filled my Rubbermaid bin with smoke. Got my pack and bow ready for woods. Got dressed with smoker in ground in front of me. Put some inside my boots. Really smoked up my hat. Then smoked my hands. Opened it up and poured coals out then doused heavily with water. Good to go. Literally took 5 minutes more than usual routine.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

frankVA said:


> Smoking the face mask is kind of over-powering with the smoke smell right on your nose. I think that is the main reason. I don't wear a mask anymore. I sweat easily also. I do smoke my hat/beanie/neck gator. Which ever one I plan on wearing.
> As far as smoking yourself. I don't do it in the mornings. Like you, I am still half asleep at 4:30-5:00 when getting ready. Most of the time I will if I am home before an evening hunt.


Thanks Frank. Maybe I'll give it a whirl next weekend.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What is the reason to NOT smoke the face mask?
> 
> I have an unused smoker kit. I never used it as I saw that if it didn't work, I would need new hunting clothes. But, darn, I sweat 2 minutes out of the shower. I am almost ready to try it, but my head and hair gets sweaty by the time I get in stand. I really need to cover that sweat scent on my head. Why no face mask smoking???
> 
> ...


i rarely wear a face mask so it doesn't get smoked. i also do not smoke myself. i don't see how it would hurt you to do so but i smoke my clothing the night before my hunt so i don't have to get up even earlier and do it in the morning.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> i rarely wear a face mask so it doesn't get smoked. i also do not smoke myself. i don't see how it would hurt you to do so but i smoke my clothing the night before my hunt so i don't have to get up even earlier and do it in the morning.


Thx.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I did mine today and made a temporary Teepee, lol, from a 6' step ladder and a big leaf bag.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

C-Dubya said:


> Not sure it was the smoke. Right at :23 seconds of the video, the deer stops when it hears a "snap" sound then takes off.


Yep, that was pointed out and could be the reason he boogied


----------



## TDS (Nov 26, 2008)

I purchased the garbage can and the hose has been attached and is being glued.. I will try a dry run tomorrow after glue drys.. Do I need to punch holes for the smoke to flow ? Without the holes how can smoke move?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

TDS said:


> I purchased the garbage can and the hose has been attached and is being glued.. I will try a dry run tomorrow after glue drys.. Do I need to punch holes for the smoke to flow ? Without the holes how can smoke move?


Permeates


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

TDS said:


> I purchased the garbage can and the hose has been attached and is being glued.. I will try a dry run tomorrow after glue drys.. Do I need to punch holes for the smoke to flow ? Without the holes how can smoke move?


Yes. Holes in the bottom to bring 02 from underneath and hole(s) on top.








I decided to use my Ugly Drum Smoker to finish smoking up my gear.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Smoked my clothes earlier today, just had a big doe and fawn walk by 40yds down wind. Both stood and sniffed for 10min then mozied off.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

IrregularPulse said:


> That's interesting seeing as how you're only allowed one buck in a season in Ohio.





frankVA said:


> 2 different seasons? I don't hunt Ohio but looking at their page it seems like that to me. The January deer would have been 2011-2012 season and the November deer would be 2012-2013 season?


BOOM!! That just happened... I noticed that right away. 2 different seasons there.

On another note I just ordered the scent smoker and cant wait to try this out. It makes sense when I think about it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

widow maker 223 said:


> Smoked my clothes earlier today, just had a big doe and fawn walk by 40yds down wind. Both stood and sniffed for 10min then mozied off.


I'd like to hear, " a bachelor group with an 8, 10, 12 and a non-typical I could not count that high came in down wind and sparred for a while then fed on the acorns just 20 yards downwind of me."

Anyone with those stories?

BTW, I am planning my first smoking tonight with old hunting clothes that I can afford to not use if this does not work for me.


----------



## ncyotecaller (Dec 8, 2007)

Used mine for the first time last Saturday and had a nice 2yr old come right to the base of the tree from downwind. Will be using it on my Indiana hunt that starts this Saturday.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

sojourner said:


> I'd like to hear, " a bachelor group with an 8, 10, 12 and a non-typical I could not count that high came in down wind and sparred for a while then fed on the acorns just 20 yards downwind of me."
> 
> Anyone with those stories?
> 
> BTW, I am planning my first smoking tonight with old hunting clothes that I can afford to not use if this does not work for me.


I have some of those too. Had many does down wind last year, they would sniff the air try to figure it out and go about there business. Had this guy down wind twice. Along with the buck in my avatar.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Alright. I'm gonna do it. Don't have many sets of camo so this is big for me. Still worried about the smoke getting on my harness and gear. Gonna do it anyway. Not my bow or harness though.
I have worked so hard at scent control like many. Thinking if i continue with the same scent control and then just smoke my jacket, pants and hat maybe this would do?
Right now with my scent control i can get deer pretty close; juvenile deer will carry on. Mature deer definitely smell something wrong and look for me, but they never snort anymore. Usually they either leave slowly after looking for me (can't locate me), or get a hundred or so yards away and carry on. Some days not that good but hardly ever get them too excited and don't blow at me.
So,,,,,with that level of scent control i'm hoping that building a fire in the yard and hanging the clothes close will do the job. Any opinions on this???
Also, does anyone have experiences to share about not re-smoking after every hunt and getting by with it??
I'm so exhuasted with my o.c scent labor. It would be nice to not have to wash outerwear after every single sit.
Kind of proud of what i've been able to do in reducing my scent, but if it doesn't work when it counts, something has to change.
This buck and a few others were my best efforts to show without smoking. Had them around me for over an hour. Could hear the wind from the sniffing coming out of their noses. The buck gave me quite a show!!!! 
Unfortunately, the reason this guy walked was a stud of a buck and a few days later he showed up and spooked when he hit my scent. Still came close to getting him and have an experience to remember forever, but i need to get an edge on things...... I"M GOING FOR IT.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I do my old scent routine along with the smoke. I smoke all my gear but only smoke my body before a hunt every once and a while. Smoked my clothes for a few min. The other day before my hunt, used some punky wood "the stuff from rotting logs that falls apart". Made a small fire on top of my old grill, held my clothes in it for a few min. Each piece. I go with a lighter smoke and smoke my clothes every 2-3 hunts.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I smoke mine in this old garden shed.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

widow maker 223 said:


> I have some of those too. Had many does down wind last year, they would sniff the air try to figure it out and go about there business. Had this guy down wind twice. Along with the buck in my avatar.


That's what I'm talking about! Congrats!

My clothes a d boots are smoked with the hickory wood that comes with the smoker. I even smoked a harness that comes with Treestands. I cannot get the smoke smell off of me. I am hunting after work tomorrow. Hopefully it will go well.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

*Thank you again Brock!*

I shot the buck yesterday morning at 7:50 after he walked a.cross wind right to my downwind side at 30 yards. I smoke everything from head to toe including my all my equipment,body and clothes. This 4.5-5.5 old buck with whom I've had 3 years of history with stopped dead center of my shooting lane at 30 yards sniffing my entry trail as I had smoked my rubber boots as well. He had absolutely no clue I was there. He only went 75 yards on a dead run before piling up. 

Meet the buck my brother named "Character".


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am still a skeptic but am curious, but I wanted to see if anyone that smokes up can do an experiment for me. As we all know this industry is full of items that dont work or only work on managed land etc. I used to do the entire scent elimination process and have since realized there is no way to hide your scent. I think what happens a lot of the times is the scent is not blowing to the deer even though they are downwind. Scent flows like a stream through the woods, not a steady direction. What I would like to see is someone let milkweed seeds out to see exactly where the wind is going, a lot of times it misses the animal before it gets there. If you can film this that would be great. I am willing to give this a shot if we can see the milkweeds showing the deer are truly getting our scent. 

Like I said, a big skeptic, but I am liking what I am hearing, just need a little more push.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

finelyshedded said:


> I shot the buck yesterday morning at 7:50 after he walked a.cross wind right to my downwind side at 30 yards. I smoke everything from head to toe including my all my equipment,body and clothes. This 4.5-5.5 old buck with whom I've had 3 years of history with stopped dead center of my shooting lane at 30 yards sniffing my entry trail as I had smoked my rubber boots as well. He had absolutely no clue I was there. He only went 75 yards on a dead run before piling up.
> 
> Meet the buck my brother named "Character".


Sweet Jimney crickets, that is fantabulous!!!! Awesome, congrats!!!! I'd take a non-typical any day over a typical!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Now thats a freak buck!!! Nicely done.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Brad66 said:


> I am still a skeptic but am curious, but I wanted to see if anyone that smokes up can do an experiment for me. As we all know this industry is full of items that dont work or only work on managed land etc. I used to do the entire scent elimination process and have since realized there is no way to hide your scent. I think what happens a lot of the times is the scent is not blowing to the deer even though they are downwind. Scent flows like a stream through the woods, not a steady direction. What I would like to see is someone let milkweed seeds out to see exactly where the wind is going, a lot of times it misses the animal before it gets there. If you can film this that would be great. I am willing to give this a shot if we can see the milkweeds showing the deer are truly getting our scent.
> 
> Like I said, a big skeptic, but I am liking what I am hearing, just need a little more push.


not sure what this would prove. milkweed is ALOT heavier than air/scent itself. so milkweed will fall towards the ground at a faster rate than your odor. this is why that buck didn't spook in that Ozonics clip that the Ozonics supporters always throw out. the milkweed will give you a direction the wind or breeze is blowing but IMO it does not show exactly where your scent is falling.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

finelyshedded said:


> I shot the buck yesterday morning at 7:50 after he walked a.cross wind right to my downwind side at 30 yards. I smoke everything from head to toe including my all my equipment,body and clothes. This 4.5-5.5 old buck with whom I've had 3 years of history with stopped dead center of my shooting lane at 30 yards sniffing my entry trail as I had smoked my rubber boots as well. He had absolutely no clue I was there. He only went 75 yards on a dead run before piling up.
> 
> Meet the buck my brother named "Character".


Great work brother! Your tenacity/passion/preparedness and the Scent Smoker get it done again!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

congrats on a spectacular buck, finley! WOW!!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice! Congrats on a true freak.

Brock has been clear about this not being a gimmick. He says over and over again, you don't have to buy a product from him to try this. His product makes it easier for sure, but you can try it with a campfire or a coffee can. For me, I can confidently and quickly start a fire, get the hickory chips smoking in a controllable concentrated manner in minutes. I can easily extinguish it as well. 

I've watched the resin bubble out of the wood chips and the inside of my smoker is coated with the resin, which is the stuff you want on your gear to prevent bacteria/odor. I've only used this once and had success in what I felt was a downwind deer. I've been frustrated by the wind in that particular spot for YEARS. First time in with the smoker and I filled tag. 

I'll hopefully be reporting more success this season. So like Brock said, you can do it for free or for less than $40 you can do it very safely, portably, and easily.

FWIW, I do like to use milk weed but didn't have any I could easily get to when I took my deer this weekend.


----------



## Stump Hole (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Brock, haven't been on line for a while, good to see the annual Scent Smoker debate is up and running....I can only say it works just like it has the last several years, I'll keep using mine, don't go to the woods unless I'm smoked up!


----------



## ebeveridge (May 11, 2008)

been a smoker for 5 years now and have killed 3 bucks. last night was the best one. 25 yard shot 60 yard recovery.


----------



## E72 (Aug 5, 2009)

FS and ebeverridge, Great deer . Congrats


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

finelyshedded said:


> I shot the buck yesterday morning at 7:50 after he walked a.cross wind right to my downwind side at 30 yards. I smoke everything from head to toe including my all my equipment,body and clothes. This 4.5-5.5 old buck with whom I've had 3 years of history with stopped dead center of my shooting lane at 30 yards sniffing my entry trail as I had smoked my rubber boots as well. He had absolutely no clue I was there. He only went 75 yards on a dead run before piling up.
> 
> Meet the buck my brother named "Character".


I love that buck.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

About how long did it take for you guys to get the scent smoker? I ordered mine yesterday and hope I can use it next week. Its going to be cold for Halloween and I want to try it out. Also how long are yall smoking the clothes for?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish_25 said:


> About how long did it take for you guys to get the scent smoker? I ordered mine yesterday and hope I can use it next week. Its going to be cold for Halloween and I want to try it out. Also how long are yall smoking the clothes for?


I bought a smoker off Amazon Prime so 2 days.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Irish_25 said:


> About how long did it take for you guys to get the scent smoker? I ordered mine yesterday and hope I can use it next week. Its going to be cold for Halloween and I want to try it out. Also how long are yall smoking the clothes for?


I ordered on the weekend and received mine today


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

First night was inconclusive. A. buck trailing a doe and would not come towards my doe bleat. That's all I saw. Going out tomorrow same place, but setting up closer to the buck's travel path in a climber (not the ladder stand). We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Had two bucks and a doe circle me twice tonight...none the wiser.


----------



## MO_Bow (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm going to try a makeshift smoker on some old camo this weekend to hunt a stand where wind usually swirls. We will see if i end up ordering one!!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Irish_25 said:


> About how long did it take for you guys to get the scent smoker? I ordered mine yesterday and hope I can use it next week. Its going to be cold for Halloween and I want to try it out. Also how long are yall smoking the clothes for?


about 3 days when i bought mine.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

I ordered my smoker on Monday of this week .... it showed up yesterday morning. 

I picked up my buddy and headed to the farm for an afternoon sit. A thorough smoking of ourselves and all of our gear and we were on our way. 

While walking we were discussing which stands we were wanting to hunt ..... he mentioned a particular stand but said the wind wasnt right for it. I told him we had to test this smoke theory out somehow so go ahead and hunt it and see what happens. 

Buck was shot 30 yards directly downwind. This in no way makes me a complete believer but it sure is pushing me in that direction. 3.5 years old. 146 gross.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

Based on what he told me the deer most definitely knew he was there .... head up and nose working. But he came in from downwind ... hooked around even closer downwind ... and allowed himself to be shot.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Irish_25 said:


> Also how long are yall smoking the clothes for?


I don't know if there is a time limit on it. I give mine a pretty thorough going over but once you're done and sitting in your stand the smell seems to dissipate quite a bit. Olfactory fatigue maybe, I don't know. Experiment a bit and see what's right for you. Wear goggles.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

I just set the smoker in the bed of the truck for about 5 minutes with the tailgate up and shell closed.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

CamoCop I think it would be interesting if you have access to a drug K9 to roll some dope up in some smoked clothing and see if the dog can still detect it as easily. Cause I am like you in the believe of an animal being able to differentiate the many different smells he encounters at one time.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

dac said:


> CamoCop I think it would be interesting if you have access to a drug K9 to roll some dope up in some smoked clothing and see if the dog can still detect it as easily. Cause I am like you in the believe of an animal being able to differentiate the many different smells he encounters at one time.


I would think they could smell that ..... I think the theory behind smoke is it attacks the bacteria that is the cause of human odor. The smoke smell is just a byproduct. 

I would think a deer can still smell a person as well .... but if enough of the odor can be eliminated to (at least for a few moments) make the deer question exactly how far away the danger is then it might open a window of opportunity to kill it.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

swilk said:


> I would think they could smell that ..... I think the theory behind smoke is it attacks the bacteria that is the cause of human odor. The smoke smell is just a byproduct.
> 
> I would think a deer can still smell a person as well .... but if enough of the odor can be eliminated to (at least for a few moments) make the deer question exactly how far away the danger is then it might open a window of opportunity to kill it.


Then what is the advantage over using a scent killer spray? That is all it does is eliminate bacteria. Seems to me just from reading these post some people have a feeling that it almost dulls their scent receptors. Its funny I have a buddy stand on my property and the only reason I put it up was to set in the evening a few times with the wife. Really not trying to hunt it seriously we have set in it a few times not taking any scent precautions at all and have had deer all around us and have not been busted yet. I still believe that wind directions and thermals play such a major role.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

Longer lasting residual effect? 

Easier to saturate every ounce of clothing/body than a scent spray can do?

I have only had the product for a day so i dont even have a fraction of the answers .... I read about it for 2 years and found it interesting enough to give it a try. Nothing we ever do is going to fool a deers nose completely but if it opens a window that might have otherwise remained closed that is a pretty good advantage.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

swilk said:


> I would think they could smell that ..... I think the theory behind smoke is it attacks the bacteria that is the cause of human odor. The smoke smell is just a byproduct.
> 
> I would think a deer can still smell a person as well .... but if enough of the odor can be eliminated to (at least for a few moments) make the deer question exactly how far away the danger is then it might open a window of opportunity to kill it.


this is what i'm thinking. i have tested my k9 against scent killers before and my k9 wins hands down everytime.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

If a deers nose is as good as science tells us it is ... and I have no reason to believe it isnt .... then there is no place that I hunt where deer are not able to constantly smell humans. 

Houses. Roads. farmers. River camps. 

So assuming that is true .... a deer gauges "danger" in how close that smell is. More danger molecules in their sniffer means the danger is close .... if smoke can eliminate some of those molecules a deer might not be able to accurately pinpoint how close I am.

That is my theory anyway ....


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

I know some of the scent killers I have used I can smell an odor from them, almost chemical. Sure it may hide (for lack of a better term) my human scent but the smell of the spray isn't natural. One reason I want to try this is cause smoke is a natural scent where I hunt. Everyone has fires going.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

nodog said:


> Not the same, I'm not bathing in the stuff for a whole day opening up my pores and then sitting for long periods and those things you mentioned above are known to do the same, just not in the same dosage. How is it borderline, your the barbecued chicken on the grill (in a bubble of smoked clothes) in this situation not the guy eating it.
> 
> FWIW I've used wood smoke as a cover scent long before scent smokers were a thought in someones mind, just not to the extreme a smoke does and yes it did make me think it might not be such a good idea.


My post came across a bit harsh...all I'm saying is that the wonderful tasting blackish stuff that you find on your char grilled food, especially ribs, contains a freakishly high amount of carcinogens. While it is certainly not a bad idea to avoid carcinogens when possible, the reality is that we are exposed to abundant carcinogens everyday. We have cancerous cells (cells that if not killed would become cancer) forming in us all the time, but our immune system cleans it up the vast majority of the time. 

That said...I bought a SS and have been using it this year. I got a call from a buddy that the corn next to his place was coming down, and I hauled butt out there and climbed a tree where I knew deer would be going as they left the field. I had about 1.5 hours of daylight left when I got the call, so the shower was quick and scent control less than thorough. The wind was going straight to where I expected the deer to come from, but I ended up seeing two bucks and a gaggle of does that came in and hung out downwind of me until I had to run them off to climb down. I howled like a coyote (not very realistic) and did my best dog impression, and they meandered off. None ever blew or hauled the mail out of there, so with my limited experience...I'm giving it an A+ so far.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

This is my thought on the subject of scent control. Even us humans with are poor sense of smell if your coworker hasn't bathed in a few days you will smell them. I equate it to is it easier for you to here me if am yelling verses whispering. So I understand the more scent we eliminate the better off we are. And anything that kills bacteria is a good thing cause bacteria breeds odor. So the smaller our scent circle is the better. What I don't buy is cover scents when I here people talk about stepping in cow manure before going afield and things of this nature I just don't buy into it. jmo


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

Irish_25 said:


> I know some of the scent killers I have used I can smell an odor from them, almost chemical. Sure it may hide (for lack of a better term) my human scent but the smell of the spray isn't natural. One reason I want to try this is cause smoke is a natural scent where I hunt. Everyone has fires going.



I dont know that a deer is smart enough to know what is natural and what isnt in farm country .... I dont think they freak out each time the farmer lays down whichever chemical he is using. 

But I agree .... I can smell the scent sprays I have used in the past. I also find it interesting that one particular spray I used a few years ago had a smokey smell to it.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

swilk said:


> I dont know that a deer is smart enough to know what is natural and what isnt in farm country .... I dont think they freak out each time the farmer lays down whichever chemical he is using.
> 
> But I agree .... I can smell the scent sprays I have used in the past. I also find it interesting that one particular spray I used a few years ago had a smokey smell to it.


Yeah probably not smart enough. But what I was getting at is the farmer using something vs a chemical odor right around the tree you sitting in. The deer I hunt smell smoke almost every day during the season and probably never smell chemical smell as I don't hunt around much farm land.


----------



## 55esox (Dec 2, 2007)

I am not sure if this was covered already, but can someone explain why you would need to re-smoke your clothes everyday? I would think that if applied properly, that should last for several days/hunts.


----------



## Devwon (Jan 28, 2013)

Straight from the campfire or wood stove to the woods is how we've always done. Never really though about it before. Just placed my order, thanks!


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

55esox said:


> I am not sure if this was covered already, but can someone explain why you would need to re-smoke your clothes everyday? I would think that if applied properly, that should last for several days/hunts.


I don’t smoke mine every day, but I do "re-smoke" when it seems the smoke smell has dissipated. Or after I wash them


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Ours gets a 3 hour smoke with loading the smoker twice. It is so saturated that we just do it once a week. This little building is perfect. I would say if your clothes are in the open air you would have to do it more.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

We put everything in here except for our bows.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

I use a portable, cloth closet that I bought from walmart and set it up in the driveway. Hang clothes inside, lay some gear on top, get the smoker going and set it inside on a couple 2x4's @ the bottom. It fills the entire closet up with smoke and I let it go until it's done. I do this once a week, sometimes twice.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> I use a portable, cloth closet that I bought from walmart and set it up in the driveway. Hang clothes inside, lay some gear on top, get the smoker going and set it inside on a couple 2x4's @ the bottom. It fills the entire closet up with smoke and I let it go until it's done. I do this once a week, sometimes twice.


I just bought one of those little $16 "wardrobes" from Wal-Mart. Works good for that purpose.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

55esox said:


> I am not sure if this was covered already, but can someone explain why you would need to re-smoke your clothes everyday? I would think that if applied properly, that should last for several days/hunts.


The smoke smell does linger but I recommend smoking everytime out so that any added smell or bacteria is treated. I smoke my body more than the clothes especially high heat areas like arm pits, crotch, etc... Hair also. When you start sweating it actually gets stronger.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> First night was inconclusive. A. buck trailing a doe and would not come towards my doe bleat. That's all I saw. Going out tomorrow same place, but setting up closer to the buck's travel path in a climber (not the ladder stand). We'll see tomorrow.


Second night had two buttons underneath my stand. Doesn't mean much because buttons are dumb and I had doe pee out. I nice 8 pointer came by at about 70 yards. I could not grunt him in. Doe pee only mildly interested him. He did not blow. 

Still inconclusive. More testing tomorrow AM. Taking a 1/2 day off work. Smoke smell is dissipating. Probably smoke up the clothes before Saturday's hunt.

The question is: should I use my smoked up clothes on Saturday with my son for PA mentored youth. Tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I had a doe hang up in a thicket about 30 yards away. She came in to swirling winds and dropping temps. I smoked myself and my clothes just before going out. She hung up and came back in a few times before walking off. I was 20' up. Remained motionless. She never looked up at me, but definitely knew something was up. Never blew. Only stomped a few times, but did change the direction if her and her fawns travel.

So many factors, but with the gusts and changing direction of the winds, I'm sure it was impossible to mask all of my scent. I did shower, scent free soap, shampoo, deoderant, before going out. God knows what she picked up. Last time I smoked up, I was able to do it right at my destination. This time I did most of it at home, then drove a few miles, with my clothes in the smoke bin.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Second night had two buttons underneath my stand. Doesn't mean much because buttons are dumb and I had doe pee out. I nice 8 pointer came by at about 70 yards. I could not grunt him in. Doe pee only mildly interested him. He did not blow.
> 
> Still inconclusive. More testing tomorrow AM. Taking a 1/2 day off work. Smoke smell is dissipating. Probably smoke up the clothes before Saturday's hunt.
> 
> The question is: should I use my smoked up clothes on Saturday with my son for PA mentored youth. Tomorrow will tell.


A large doe loitered under my stand for at least 30 minutes. Was sniffing the spot I laid down my smoked up clothes. Curious, but no fear. Never even looked up the tree for me. Never gave me a shot. Buck about 60 yards away, but he wasn't coming in my direction. The wind was swirling. Prevailing wind condition wasn't prevailing all that much.

I am cautiously optimistic. Either the deer can smell me and all my sweat, or it can smell smoke. I am leaning towards smelling like smoke. 

More testing Saturday and Sunday.

Off to get the Wal mart clothes hanger / container for round two. The Rubbermaid plastic bucket did not work that well for me.

BTW, how do you light up the wood? I use a handheld propane torch I got at Ace Hardware. Still, I do not have the hang of getting good smoke.


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

sojourner said:


> A large doe loitered under my stand for at least 30 minutes. Was sniffing the spot I laid down my smoked up clothes. Curious, but no fear. Never even looked up the tree for me. Never gave me a shot. Buck about 60 yards away, but he wasn't coming in my direction. The wind was swirling. Prevailing wind condition wasn't prevailing all that much.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic. Either the deer can smell me and all my sweat, or it can smell smoke. I am leaning towards smelling like smoke.
> 
> ...


You have to smother the fire/let it go out to get some good smoke to start billowing out.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

That spike busted me this morning before light. He blew about 5 times and hauled butt. I am having my doubts, dont know whether to stick with it or not.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> That spike busted me this morning before light. He blew about 5 times and hauled butt. I am having my doubts, dont know whether to stick with it or not.


Movement? Did you have a scent free shower? Drive to the spot in your vehicle?

The one and only time I thought I was busted using it...ended blamed on my wife. She had spilled coffee in my rig and then cleaned it up using a cleaner. I usually dress upon arrival to the stand but I was running late and didn't wanna pack my clothes (hanging on the line). Sat in the cleaner...figured that was it since I have had such great, crazy good success with it.


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just ordered mine online last night,didnt say how long it will take to get but were both in Ohio so I hope to get it soon.Think Im gonna try Oak wood chips.Newbie to this "scent smoking" thing.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Tried mine for the third time this am. Couldn't get the darn thing to ignite. I was in a rush as night sky was going away. Wanted to be on stand an hour before sun up. Awful sit. Cold. Swirling wind. No movement.

Anyway, came home and made some "field kindling packs". Splintered up hickory chips and some tiny chips and wadded them up in little newspaper reefers. Hopefully should get the fire going in no time flat.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Cardboard is a great starter


----------



## Bronan (Dec 16, 2012)

Propane torch, quik start no problem.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Toothpick sized hickory, and lighting the bottom end of the stick with a long lighter always works for me. 
Had a basket racked buck feeding all around me both in my wind and not last night, gave me plenty of shot opportunity :wink:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> this is what i'm thinking. i have tested my k9 against scent killers before and my k9 wins hands down everytime.


I'm glad you're still involved with this thread. The reason being is I wanted to tell you I feel sorry for you that you don't want to spend 40 dollars and try it out to prove it to yourself. I always wanted to try it for a few years now, knowing Brock from our Ohio forum. I am a horrible procrastinator though and just never got around to ordering it. I've told my buddy about smoking for years and he was doubtful too. Finally this year he started smoking up with a camp fire. He was so sold on it right away and after a few times of him boasting about it I finally took the 5 minutes and ordered one. I think it was at my house in 3 days, including order day? I was personally never against the idea. If nothing else I figured the scent was so strong that it would overpower the smell of the human body. After about a month of using smoke between the two of us, it flat out works. There's just really no arguement about it honestly. Both my friend and I have watched deer get downwind of us and stop. They smell around like they normally would when they catch your scent. Some smell harder than others, but in the end, the result is always the same. Either they go back to their normal routine or they could have been dead a dozen times over before they decide to keep moving. And the best part, I haven't even been using wood chips. I've been using leaves to smoke up and the smoke stinks to high heaven, i hate it. I only got out one time to buy wood chips and the stupid store didn't have any. Smoking up works, it just so works... I can't wait to get back out to Ohio this year and hunt knowing I won't have deer smell me and turn the other way before I see them. Thank you Brock for making a scent product that finally works and allowing me to stop being so anal retentive about every aspect of scent control.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

Got my smoker today. Fast service! I am going to smoke everything. But how many here have smoked their bow? Was wondering if there has been any ill effects. Or would it be smarter to just smoke it up when you smoke yourself before you head out??


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

^When did you order your smoker Irish 25? I ordered mine yesterday and live in Ohio and am just curious how long it takes.Thanks


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

Irish_25 said:


> Got my smoker today. Fast service! I am going to smoke everything. But how many here have smoked their bow? Was wondering if there has been any ill effects. Or would it be smarter to just smoke it up when you smoke yourself before you head out??


I've smoked everything, doesn't bother anything on your bow or anything like that. I'd just do it before you head out


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone know about how long its taking to get these in the mail after you order it?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> A large doe loitered under my stand for at least 30 minutes. Was sniffing the spot I laid down my smoked up clothes. Curious, but no fear. Never even looked up the tree for me. Never gave me a shot. Buck about 60 yards away, but he wasn't coming in my direction. The wind was swirling. Prevailing wind condition wasn't prevailing all that much.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic. Either the deer can smell me and all my sweat, or it can smell smoke. I am leaning towards smelling like smoke.
> 
> ...


I went out yesterday to a different location and used my scent fee system, but no smoke. I was downwind of a group of scrapes. Buck starts chasing doe, she runs directly downwind of me, snorts, stares at me (I am totally frozen still), stomps her foot and moves off. Came by a few minutes later, snorts and walks away. When she is far enough, she gets chased by buck again. 

I think next week I will go to same location (but different tree) all smoked up, and see if the reaction is different.

I did get the $15 walmart clothes hanger and will probably smoke clothes before/after setting up a mock scrape and moving game cam today.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I'm glad you're still involved with this thread. The reason being is I wanted to tell you I feel sorry for you that you don't want to spend 40 dollars and try it out to prove it to yourself.


I do believe camocop did buy one.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

bucks1869 said:


> Does anyone know about how long its taking to get these in the mail after you order it?


bucks...seems that most are saying 2-3 days. Mine was a Christmas present from the wife, so I don't know. Plus I am in VA so I probably wouldn't be much help to you.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

frankVA said:


> I do believe camocop did buy one.


Well if that is in fact the case, he's just being dishonest in not admitting that it works. Even it you get busted once out of ten times, it's still worth it's weight in gold. I've had a lot of luck with scent control by being cautious and clean, but this has really given me a lot of confidence. Plus not having to go as extreme as washing my towels anymore in scent free detergent and stuff like that, is wonderful.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

He's been pretty vocal about getting one and trying it and being surprised by his results so far. I give him props for getting one and giving it a try even after knocking it. It gave me more confidence in trying it.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

Captain Cully said:


> He's been pretty vocal about getting one and trying it and being surprised by his results so far. I give him props for getting one and giving it a try even after knocking it. It gave me more confidence in trying it.


That's good then, like I said I admit I didn't make it through all 8 pages. I just don't like it when someone knocks something they hadn't tried and I figured that was what happened. I can't stress enough how easy this is to just try for 40 bucks. I was just talking to two serious hunters who hunt here on base that had never heard of it before, I think they thought I was crazy. I just told them to buy one for the two of them and try it. What do you lose? The cost of one pack of broadheads and I guarantee you you could recoup some money by selling it again.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I'm glad you're still involved with this thread. The reason being is I wanted to tell you I feel sorry for you that you don't want to spend 40 dollars and try it out to prove it to yourself. I always wanted to try it for a few years now, knowing Brock from our Ohio forum. I am a horrible procrastinator though and just never got around to ordering it. I've told my buddy about smoking for years and he was doubtful too. Finally this year he started smoking up with a camp fire. He was so sold on it right away and after a few times of him boasting about it I finally took the 5 minutes and ordered one. I think it was at my house in 3 days, including order day? I was personally never against the idea. If nothing else I figured the scent was so strong that it would overpower the smell of the human body. After about a month of using smoke between the two of us, it flat out works. There's just really no arguement about it honestly. Both my friend and I have watched deer get downwind of us and stop. They smell around like they normally would when they catch your scent. Some smell harder than others, but in the end, the result is always the same. Either they go back to their normal routine or they could have been dead a dozen times over before they decide to keep moving. And the best part, I haven't even been using wood chips. I've been using leaves to smoke up and the smoke stinks to high heaven, i hate it. I only got out one time to buy wood chips and the stupid store didn't have any. Smoking up works, it just so works... I can't wait to get back out to Ohio this year and hunt knowing I won't have deer smell me and turn the other way before I see them. Thank you Brock for making a scent product that finally works and allowing me to stop being so anal retentive about every aspect of scent control.


if you would have read this entire thread you would have seen where i DID buy one and have been testing it while reporting my results back on this thread. so far i have had good results while smoking my clothing. i have smoked up on 4 different morning hunts. the first 2 hunts i did not see anything so i could not confirm any positive or negative reactions that deer had to the smoke odor. the last 2 morning hunts i went on i had positive results. the first morning i had 9 deer all around me and the second hunt i had 2 deer under me. none of the 11 deer seen within those 2 days busted me or even changed their demeanor. for more detailed information about those hunts, read ALL of my previous posts on this thread.

i have a 4 day archery hunt coming back up starting on November 4th. i will be smoking my clothes each day and will report back to this thread on my findings.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I have smoked for years but have gotten lax and did not smoke up yet this year, but will this week prior to my Rut hunt. I will say that I think you can over smoke, deer pick up on too much smoke and move off. I have had this happen to me and every time it was when I left my garments in my smoke closet too long. I find 30 seconds is all I need. And yes, I think smoke works.

Ches.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the first year I have smoked my clothes. So far I have noticed a difference in the deer that I have hunted over the last seven years here on the farm. I have yet to be winded. My wife and I have had deer walking and feeding under our stands and never look up. Normally by this time each year the older doe have been pressured and if the wind isn't right your gonna get busted long before you even see the deer. This year I have only been busted once and that was from movement. I hunted public land and had a doe walk within 6 yards of my stand with the wind in her favor and she never winded me. We had bear around us off and on for 3 days and they never smelled us either. I am also hunting a piece of property that has HEAVY hunting pressure and have not been busted by deer there either. So I am sold on the smoke. Just because I haven't had a P&Y buck walk under my stand yet doesn't mean that it doesn't work.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> if you would have read this entire thread you would have seen where i DID buy one and have been testing it while reporting my results back on this thread. so far i have had good results while smoking my clothing. i have smoked up on 4 different morning hunts. the first 2 hunts i did not see anything so i could not confirm any positive or negative reactions that deer had to the smoke odor. the last 2 morning hunts i went on i had positive results. the first morning i had 9 deer all around me and the second hunt i had 2 deer under me. none of the 11 deer seen within those 2 days busted me or even changed their demeanor. for more detailed information about those hunts, read ALL of my previous posts on this thread.
> 
> i have a 4 day archery hunt coming back up starting on November 4th. i will be smoking my clothes each day and will report back to this thread on my findings.


CamoCop: It would be valuable info if you were to use smoked clothing to mask some targets for your dog. Love to know whether the smoke can break their target scent.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

cbay said:


> CamoCop: It would be valuable info if you were to use smoked clothing to mask some targets for your dog. Love to know whether the smoke can break their target scent.


good idea. i might try this with all of our k-9's on our next training day. maybe smoke up a shirt and wrap some narcotics up in it and hide it in a vehicle.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> good idea. i might try this with all of our k-9's on our next training day. maybe smoke up a shirt and wrap some narcotics up in it and hide it in a vehicle.


I can't think of anything that would yield more confidence than that. Looking forward to it.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

That test wouldnt really address the theory behind smoke though would it?

The theory is not really smoke as a masking scent ..... it is the chemical properties of smoke attacking and destroying the bacteria that makes humans stink. The smoke smell is just a byproduct.

There is no way in hell that a masking scent is going to fool a deer (or dog) nose ..... just aint gonna happen.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> if you would have read this entire thread you would have seen where i DID buy one and have been testing it while reporting my results back on this thread. so far i have had good results while smoking my clothing. i have smoked up on 4 different morning hunts. the first 2 hunts i did not see anything so i could not confirm any positive or negative reactions that deer had to the smoke odor. the last 2 morning hunts i went on i had positive results. the first morning i had 9 deer all around me and the second hunt i had 2 deer under me. none of the 11 deer seen within those 2 days busted me or even changed their demeanor. for more detailed information about those hunts, read ALL of my previous posts on this thread.
> 
> i have a 4 day archery hunt coming back up starting on November 4th. i will be smoking my clothes each day and will report back to this thread on my findings.


Again, I apologize, but I stated I didn't read the entire 9 pages. I made it through 5 pages of you saying it basically couldn't do what it claimed. 

The only negative side effect to this is if a deer does bust you, I would assume it's game over from that point. We have one doe my buddy should have shot as she's the lead doe. Instead, he took one that gave a better shot opportunity. She now knows the smell of smoke is associated with something she doesn't like. She came out again the other night, took one whiff, ran into the field for a better sniff, took one sniff and turned right around and bolted for the woods. That leads me to believe if a deer busts you while you have smoked up, it's game over from there on out. I'm going to continue to smoke up though, as a deer can't always run from the smell of smoke this time of year...


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

swilk said:


> That test wouldnt really address the theory behind smoke though would it?


 It would address whether it gets the job done or not. Worry about theory later.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

cbay said:


> It would address whether it gets the job done or not. Worry about theory later.


I dont think you understand .... but it doesnt really matter.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

swilk said:


> I dont think you understand .... but it doesnt really matter.


No, i understand.... and it does matter. But i think any way you fool a trained K9 nose goes a LONG way towards answering questions about what's going on.

If you soaked the clothing with narcotics, then smoked the clothing, that would help your theory.
I agree about simply masking odors. But if he wraps the narcs. in a smoked garment, the narcs will have the ability to breath out of the garment; and if the K9 cannot find it, then we can be closer to realizing a degree of masking the odors.
I have doubts about masking well enough for the dogs.

But in the end it does come down to whether it gets the job done. I'm all o.c. about this stuff like many, but if the dog can be fooled in whatever way then i'm sayin shoot first and ask questions later. :uzi:


----------



## jbuc7 (Oct 23, 2013)

Greetings all. New to the forum here. I have been reading this site a long while but decided to join recently and learn a thing or two. I am going to try this scent smoker as well and see what its all about. I ordered mine today. Thanks to everyone for your candid feedback...whether it was good or bad or somewhere in between. Sounds like a lot of good results, with even some nay-sayers changing their mind. I have a hunt coming up shortly. I will report back with my own experience in a bit.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

No ... my theory revolves around bacteria that creates smell. Not the smell itself. 

Kill the bacteria. Not mask the smell. 

Understand?


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I have done this for years by hanging my cloths in the building that has our outdoor wood boiler, smoke comes out of the door when opened and goes all over my cloths hanging above it. I smoke them up before each hunt. 

There are a lot of people in the area (very rural in the country) that have outdoor wood boilers. You can smell the smoke from them for a long ways if you are downwind. Especially in this are I believe the deer become accustom to smelling smoke on a regular basis. 

I combine the smoked cloths and a little Deer Dander near the base of my tree for my ultimate cover up.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

jbuc7 said:


> Greetings all. New to the forum here. I have been reading this site a long while but decided to join recently and learn a thing or two. I am going to try this scent smoker as well and see what its all about. I ordered mine today. Thanks to everyone for your candid feedback...whether it was good or bad or somewhere in between. Sounds like a lot of good results, with even some nay-sayers changing their mind. I have a hunt coming up shortly. I will report back with my own experience in a bit.


Did you order elsewhere? I did not receive any orders to WI today...


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

CamoCop said:


> good idea. i might try this with all of our k-9's on our next training day. maybe smoke up a shirt and wrap some narcotics up in it and hide it in a vehicle.


My son's PD is getting a K-9, I'll suggest it to him as well. Good idea.


----------



## zach_454 (Dec 27, 2010)

following


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

What a great product and customer service.I ordered mine around 1030pm friday night.Had it in the mail today by noon and also talked to and text Brock a few times.He not only answered all my questions but gave me some good advice.Smoked some of my things quickly this afternoon and used em on stand tonight.Only had 1 deer downwind of me tonight but he acted like I wasnt even there.I might be a believer already.More studies to be done for sure.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

The only time I've ever had a "bad" experience with the smoker was when I was hunting on the ground and a doe came in close and hit the scent hard. She was moving at a brisk pace as she was coming in and kicked it up a notch when she hit the scent but she didn't blow or bolt. I bought mine from Brock, must be close to ten years ago. I'll be smoking Saturday.


----------



## jbuc7 (Oct 23, 2013)

brock ratcliff said:


> Did you order elsewhere? I did not receive any orders to WI today...


Sorry for the confusion, Brock. I happened to have a huge order of stuff I needed to get from Amazon already when I came across this thread. So I ended up just adding on a "Bee smoker". By "scent smoker" I used the term generally and just meant the idea of smoking my gear, which I'll try to achieve by using the bee smoker. My apologies if I made you search for any Wisconsin orders. Lol. Thanks for being prompt in any case though!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Still have yet to be busted.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

I had a doe and her two fawns come in from downwind today. I had a buck cruise by last night downwind, 2.5-3.5, hard to judge in Jersey, and he never missed a beat. The doe today def didn't like something. She never blew or stomped or anything, but she didn't like something. She wouldn't come by my tree and when she did she ran about 15 yards to get past it and then meandered off with her babies.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Tried this the other day with a old coffee can and a tarp. Never had any deer get or come downwind of me, really hoping this pans out. It seems funny going hunting being able to smell yourself, lol.


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

This is my closet Im using to smoke my stuff and it worked great.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

lol .... the folks at scent blocker would be upset to see their clothing getting smoked.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

swilk said:


> lol .... the folks at scent blocker would be upset to see their clothing getting smoked.


They would really be upset if all hunters knew to do this!


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Where do you get the top to the smoker?


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Nvm mind. I'm an idiot. He meant the kit doesn't have the torch top. I'm sure any store will have those. I guess now I'm worried about stinking the garage and truck with smoke. Give the mrs something else to complain about.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

My wife just calls me campfire .....


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

swilk said:


> My wife just calls me campfire .....


Haha. Man I get the smell all over the house. I thought about smoking the vehicle but I didn't want it on my work clothes!


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldnt smoke the cab of my truck but the bed is most def smokey smelling. I set up my "lab" before the first weekend of season and carry it with me all year long .... I have everything I need to hunt in the bed of my truck. No matter weather or time of year .... if I need it its in there. 

I hunt just about every day after work until the time change this weekend.

I have had the smoker for a week and am finally getting the hang of it .... lighting it ... getting good smoke from it in the shortest amount it time.


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

I was more talking about the smell from the clothes getting on the seats etc. Not actually smoking the cab lol


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

The post above mine mentioned smoking his truck .....


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Just ordered one today. I haven't been blown at by a deer in several years. I'm pretty much a scent free nut but this year I have been winded twice and it just frustrates me bad. I have read a bunch of positive things on smoking your camo so I guess I'm all in. I will post results in the future. Showing ship date on mine November 6.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

I just registered ,what else besides chips does it need ?


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

A way to light the chips. Most recommended a propane torch. So a canister of propane and the torch itself.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been using pine straw and leaves. I have an old bee smoker.

I have been wondering if the smoke has enough carbon in it to help eliminate UV reflection from clothes.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

UKCatsHunter said:


> I was more talking about the smell from the clothes getting on the seats etc. Not actually smoking the cab lol


My wife prefers the smell... wood smoke is better than grease and BO.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

well good news, had 5 does *downwind* from me tonight and they had their noses going for sure, but never left or blew. They just hung around (staged) for a while til they felt good about going to the field. 2 were old mature does so beatin their nose is nice!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

UKCatsHunter said:


> I was more talking about the smell from the clothes getting on the seats etc. Not actually smoking the cab lol


I use plastic table cloths to sit on inmy truck ...........(the cheap ones)


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

UKCatsHunter said:


> A way to light the chips. Most recommended a propane torch. So a canister of propane and the torch itself.


Heads up to you guys on the torch use. You don't need a flamethrower to get the chips burning. If you're not at least somewhat careful with how much gas you're putting to it you can push the flame right into the bellows and shorten its life. Maybe I'm the only one to have experienced it.


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gonna try my first smoked hunt this weekend...


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I never buy wood we use cedar limbs and needles. Produces a lot of "tacky" smoke that sticks to clothes well.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

UKCatsHunter said:


> I was more talking about the smell from the clothes getting on the seats etc. Not actually smoking the cab lol


All my clothes are stored in air tight bags and I always change before walking in


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

Smoked up all my gear today, and will be hunting tomorrow thru the weekend. Really want to get in the tree and see how this works.


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so the pictures I have seen. It shows a guy with a deer and the smoker. It seems he is in the woods. Up until yesterday I never heard of this before. You guys smoke your clothes at home then go out ? It looked like they were using it in the woods. We have a lot of cedar and oaks and maple right on my property


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Smoke up at home and then head to the woods. Or go to the woods and smoke up. It is your choice unless there is some kind of no burn ordinance in place.

In some cases a camp fire is used as a smoker.


----------



## UKCatsHunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Looks like more than one person has used those mobile zip up closets.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

My neighbor uses pine cones for his bees


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

UKCatsHunter said:


> Looks like more than one person has used those mobile zip up closets.


No easier way, IMO.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Was hoping it would help out this evening. Mama just had to go behind my blind.....Didn't work out at all. Blowing like mad. Didn't like my scent mixed with the smoke i guess.
Did my clothes very well. Think it may have been my boots though. They were in good shape and smoked, but got wet earlier in the day; and they are breathable material.
I'm not done giving it a fair shake though.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 6, 2008)

cbay said:


> Was hoping it would help out this evening. Mama just had to go behind my blind.....Didn't work out at all. Blowing like mad. Didn't like my scent mixed with the smoke i guess.
> Did my clothes very well. Think it may have been my boots though. They were in good shape and smoked, but got wet earlier in the day; and they are breathable material.
> I'm not done giving it a fair shake though.


Smoke rises. I wonder if that has anything to do with being "made" while on ground and not up on the air in a tree. I don't know, just wondering.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

Did you smoke yourself or just your clothes?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

swilk said:


> Did you smoke yourself or just your clothes?


Just my clothes.
I went straight from the shower to my outside shed, used unscented soap, diy scent spray, etc. - all the stuff i had been doing that had gave some level of success without smoke.
Kinda frustrated considering the level of scent control going into it. Like i said though, the boots was a no-no in my opinion.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

You need to understand the theory of smoking .... smoking your clothes is just a part of it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

so far all i have done is smoke my clothes and it appears to be helping me. my last 2 hunts i have had deer all around me in swirling wind without being busted. i have actually thrown out my surplus of spray "scent killer". i have been busted more than i can count while using "scent killer". i do use scent free laundry soap, bath soap, deoderant and shampoo on myself and clothing prior to smoking. i have began to believe the "scent killers" marketed towards hunters are nothing but gimmicks anymore. as far as i'm concerned it has even been proven with the use of k9's.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> so far all i have done is smoke my clothes and it appears to be helping me. my last 2 hunts i have had deer all around me in swirling wind without being busted. i have actually thrown out my surplus of spray "scent killer". i have been busted more than i can count while using "scent killer". i do use scent free laundry soap, bath soap, deoderant and shampoo on myself and clothing prior to smoking. i have began to believe the "scent killers" marketed towards hunters are nothing but gimmicks anymore. as far as i'm concerned it has even been proven with the use of k9's.


I have not read the article but my buddy has stopped using it. He said he read something about the mixing of the scent killer agent with either the clothes or skin actually creates a smell that deer pick up. Again, haven't read it, but to me it's highly believable. I along with you, have stopped using the scent away sprays and will not use them anymore.


----------



## mikeqtaylor53 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered mine tonight. I will try it out and report findings.
.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm confident using it here in South Carolina, but the first time I tried it in Kansas I had a little buck about turn inside out when he crossed my trail. I didn't smoke up anymore out there after that. Only thing I can think of is the deer in KS aren't used to wood smoke. The one house w/in 5 miles of where I hunt didn't have a fireplace.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Smoked clothes and body last night.....same results with a mama doe. Still had the wet boots though. 
But,,,,, it didn't matter with a spike. That was cool because he got chased off by a mature buck. I drilled him.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

hunts4rocks said:


> I'm confident using it here in South Carolina, but the first time I tried it in Kansas I had a little buck about turn inside out when he crossed my trail. I didn't smoke up anymore out there after that. Only thing I can think of is the deer in KS aren't used to wood smoke. The one house w/in 5 miles of where I hunt didn't have a fireplace.


It has been working great for me in KS for going on three years now.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

sapper1 said:


> It has been working great for me in KS for going on three years now.


+1.....just 2 years though


----------



## duckhunter92 (Jan 19, 2012)

First time smoking my clothes was this weekend. Had 4 come in dead down wind I killed one and lost one (bow hit the stand my arrow went about 6 inches low) and the evening hunt I had 4 dead down wind of me wind blowing in back of my neck goin straight to them. I clipped a tree and i missed it clean thankfully. It's only been a couple hunts but smokin has been the best thing since wonderbread!!


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

I had 5 does tonight directly down wind never caught me


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

Probably a commonly asked question, but if you use the smoker and decide it's not for you, can you get the smoke smell out of the clothes?

I'd hate to smoke up some good camo only to have it ruined if I didn't like it.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

nstrut said:


> Probably a commonly asked question, but if you use the smoker and decide it's not for you, can you get the smoke smell out of the clothes?
> 
> I'd hate to smoke up some good camo only to have it ruined if I didn't like it.


Some have said they can't get the smell out. I have had no problem. The smell on my outerwear actually wears off on its own after wearing it a couple times.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got a nasty habit of sleeping with a shirt on just to keep me extra toasty at night. I wore the shirt I smoked yesterday morning to bed last night. The wife is a tolerant women. Bet she's glad I gave up the skunk essence.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Been smoking my clothes for about a month now and have yet to be busted. I was talking to a buddy of mine and told him about it, so he smoked up his clothes headed for the stand and he said he had 3 does and a 4 point buck walk in down wind of him. He said they smelled something a little different but didnt spook and kept on their marry way.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

It works


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

NEW UPDATE:

i again tested the Scent Smoker this past week. i had a 4 day hunt on public land starting on November 2nd and ending on November 5th. November 1st i washed and smoked one set of hunting clothing which included my shirt, pants, rubber boots, hat and HSS vest.

November 2nd: i sat 8 hours in the stand and did not see anything. seven of those 8 hours were spent in a heavy down pour with winds out of the Northwest and temperatures in the mid to upper 80's. due to sitting in the rain all day with no rain gear or umbrella, i resmoked my clothing without rewashing that night.

November 3rd: i sat from 6 a.m. til 12 p.m. with only seeing turkey and then from 3 p.m. til 6:30 p.m. with seeing a nice buck at 50 yards. the wind swirled as usual but was coming from the Northeast when it gusted. the temperatures this day hung around the low 70's. the buck that was seen was upwind but is unknown if he could have caught my scent. i am hunting a bottleneck inbetween two thick swamps which causes the wind to swirl and constantly switch directions. this buck did not spook and was not aware i was there.

November 4th: i again sat from 6 a.m. til 12 p.m. with only seeing turkeys. i then sat from 3 p.m. til 6:30 p.m. while killing a doe. the winds were still coming out of the Northeast when gusting but mainly swirled and temperatures stayed around the lower 80's. i moved my stand after my morning hunt just inside the swamp due to hearing deer and pigs walking around in there everyday but not able to see them from the tree i was in. while in the swamp i hooked my climber up to a cypress tree. being that cypress trees are a lot bigger at their base and tapers up, i had to hook my stand about chest high and pull myself up into it to climb up. while doing this for my afternoon hunt, i accidently knocked my hat off which landed at the base of my tree. instead of performing another acrobatic stunt i decided to just leave my hat on the ground and climb up to my desired hunting height. keep in mind my clothing have not been washed in 3 days and have not been smoked in 2 days (to include my hat). right before dark a large doe walked from upwind behind me and stepped out beside me down wind at 17 yards directly on the path i walked in on. she was not alerted and was casually feeding on vegetation when i drew my bow and put a perfect shot on her. now her being only at 17 yards one can argue that my scent stream could have been blowing over her back BUT my hat was on the ground at the base of my tree. i had been sweating for three days in my clothing and hat without washing them and hadn't smoked them in two days and my hat was ground level at 17 yards from the doe while being directly upwind from her and she didn't even know i was there.

November 5th: i only hunted the morning from 6 a.m. til 12 p.m. with the winds still out of the Northeast and temperatures around the low 80's, i had a small doe walk to within 10 yards of me and was directly down wind. i chose to let her live another day.

my studies may not be very scientific but i believe after 4 days of wearing the same clothing while sweating them up and not washing them inbetween days worn says something. i was even able to kill one deer down wind and see another down wind. during this 4 day hunt i was never even busted by deer or pigs that i did not see but could only hear. they never blew or took off while busting brush. i am still impressed with smoking my clothing and will not be using any scent killers for my clothing.


----------



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

I am a real believer in there not being a cover scent in existence that can hide your scent from deer. That being said, the only research that I have done on the scent smoker has been on the internet and this forum. From what I gather, it isn't about the smoke masking your scent but rather the antimicrobial properties and activated charcoal release from the wood that kills your scent. I have used scent killers from wildlife research all my bowhunting career as well as taken the showers before. I have never spooked a deer underneath me or downwind when I take the appropriate precautions. It seems to me that the scent killer (not cover scents) and smoking have the same effect. Its all about killing the bacteria on your body that creates scent. I REALLY want to try the scent smoker, but am hesitant. All of these success stories are helping me to make the jump and I am sure I wont regret it. Just tough to change after all these years of a routine that works. Keep the posts coming! I am very much "science minded" and find this technique extremely interesting.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

efey said:


> I am a real believer in there not being a cover scent in existence that can hide your scent from deer. That being said, the only research that I have done on the scent smoker has been on the internet and this forum. From what I gather, it isn't about the smoke masking your scent but rather the antimicrobial properties and activated charcoal release from the wood that kills your scent. I have used scent killers from wildlife research all my bowhunting career as well as taken the showers before. I have never spooked a deer underneath me or downwind when I take the appropriate precautions. It seems to me that the scent killer (not cover scents) and smoking have the same effect. Its all about killing the bacteria on your body that creates scent. I REALLY want to try the scent smoker, but am hesitant. All of these success stories are helping me to make the jump and I am sure I wont regret it. Just tough to change after all these years of a routine that works. Keep the posts coming! I am very much "science minded" and find this technique extremely interesting.


i have been busted many times while using scent killers. plus when using scent killers by mid morning i can smell myself because of sweating. if i can smell myself i KNOW deer can smell me. after smoking my clothing i wasn't able to smell myself even after 4 days of wearing and sweating in my camo. IMO there is no comparison between the two, smoking clothing is much better than spray on scent killers.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

From this.



CamoCop said:


> not sure how anyone can claim success by using a certain product such as these smokers. just because a deer is down wind does not mean the scent smoker works. the thermals could simply be taking your scent over the deer. especially since it has been proven that a whitetail deer can break down odor and smell different scents at the same time. so a deer would smell the smoke AND all the other odors on your clothing. no thanks, i will keep my money.


To This.



CamoCop said:


> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> i again tested the Scent Smoker this past week. i had a 4 day hunt on public land starting on November 2nd and ending on November 5th. November 1st i washed and smoked one set of hunting clothing which included my shirt, pants, rubber boots, hat and HSS vest.
> 
> ...


You have to respect a guy who will take the time to try something even though he may not initially agree with it.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

CamoCop said:


> i have been busted many times while using scent killers. plus when using scent killers by mid morning i can smell myself because of sweating. if i can smell myself i KNOW deer can smell me. after smoking my clothing i wasn't able to smell myself even after 4 days of wearing and sweating in my camo. IMO there is no comparison between the two, smoking clothing is much better than spray on scent killers.


AND you're proving it :thumbs_up 

I am going to tone down on the amount of smoke on my clothes, the deer dont freak like human scent but know something is unusual, it is their house.


----------



## bucks1869 (Jul 25, 2010)

Anyone who doesnt spend the lousy $40 to at least give this system a valid try,is truely missing out.I know as a hunter who has wasted way more money on just about anything that I thought would give me a better chance at harvesting a deer that I wish I would have come across this idea/system years ago.I killed this buck in Northwest Ohio on 11-1-13 sitting in a tree facing straight into the SSW wind we had that day when he came in directly behind me walking the edge of the woods and standing corn field at 25 yards.Im a believer now and I had only used it on 2 hunts before this with no re-smoking.Just did my stuff the day I got it and put it in plastic tubs when I wasnt wearing it.Kept the smoke smell plenty fresh.I dont know the people who sell or make this and I have no reason to lie to any of my fellow bow hunters and you also have no reason to listen to anything I have to say but trust a total stranger once who has nothing to gain and give this thing a try.I know he's not the biggest,smartest or oldest buck in the woods but I know he would have smelled me if I hadnt been smelling of smoke that day and I never would of had the chance to put an arrow in him.By the way,I also had doe's in that corn field behind me earlier in the day and never spooked which is why I kept looking behind me and was able to see him walking downwind of me.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

when i first got my Scent Smoker, i was washing and smoking my clothing everyday. learning what i have during the last 4 day hunt i was on, i think i'm only going to wash and resmoke my clothing for every other hunt. that is unless something out of the ordinary happens to them. if i lived in a cooler climate i might consider waiting even longer between washing/smoking but here in Florida we sweat year around.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

bucks1869 said:


> *Anyone who doesnt spend the lousy $40 to at least give this system a valid try,is truely missing out*.*I know as a hunter who has wasted way more money on just about anything that I thought would give me a better chance at harvesting a deer that I wish I would have come across this idea/system years ago.*I killed this buck in Northwest Ohio on 11-1-13 sitting in a tree facing straight into the SSW wind we had that day when he came in directly behind me walking the edge of the woods and standing corn field at 25 yards.Im a believer now and I had only used it on 2 hunts before this with no re-smoking.Just did my stuff the day I got it and put it in plastic tubs when I wasnt wearing it.Kept the smoke smell plenty fresh.I dont know the people who sell or make this and I have no reason to lie to any of my fellow bow hunters and you also have no reason to listen to anything I have to say but trust a total stranger once who has nothing to gain and give this thing a try.I know he's not the biggest,smartest or oldest buck in the woods but I know he would have smelled me if I hadnt been smelling of smoke that day and I never would of had the chance to put an arrow in him.By the way,I also had doe's in that corn field behind me earlier in the day and never spooked which is why I kept looking behind me and was able to see him walking downwind of me.


well said and congrats on a great buck!!!!


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

It's great to hear all the good reports - especially CamoCop's!  There are no better converts than the skeptical.

For those of you that have seen we were on "back order", our inventory has been replenished and we will be shipping tomorrow! For those of you that have ordered and are anxiously awaiting, look for your SS in 2-3 days. Thanks for your patience, and best of luck to you all!

BTW, I'm having one of my best seasons ever, and really hope to be posting a pic of big dead buck soon!


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> AND you're proving it :thumbs_up
> 
> I am going to tone down on the amount of smoke on my clothes, the deer dont freak like human scent but know something is unusual, it is their house.


Jerry,

I learned pretty quick to NOT smoke my clothes every time I hunted. Nor do I smoke my body every time I hunt, though I probably should........I just don't take the time or take the smoker with me.

Smoking one's body prior to a hunt would be beneficial for killing existing bacteria, but I just don't take the time.

My experience is that too much of a smoke smell is over powering to the deer. I've had deer back-up and go back the way they came when I was smoking my clothes heavily before every hunt. They didn't spook........ but wouldn't continue on their way. In may case, less is more.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I learned pretty quick to NOT smoke my clothes every time I hunted. Nor do I smoke my body every time I hunt, though I probably should........I just don't take the time or take the smoker with me.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree with you. That seems to be the case for me. Thanks for that reply.


----------



## jbuc7 (Oct 23, 2013)

This past weekend I was on a 4-5 day hunt. I tried a smoker and smoked my clothes. I used the tub method and put my gear, boots and all, in a plastic bin/tub. Then I cut a hole in the side of the tub to feed and bellow the smoke through. I smoked the clothes days 1 - 3. The first day I had to walk out into the food plot I was hunting for some small maintenance. Thank God I smoked my clothes and boots. Not 45 minutes after I left the food plot, two does came in directly down wind of me in my ground blind and fed in the same food plot where I had just been walking. It never seemed to matter whether you use newspaper or paper towl to start the smoker or if you throw in leaves or what wood you use. 

Day 4 and 5, I didnt even bother smoking any further. My clothes were smoked enough and I was starting to wonder if it was too much. Throughout the hunt I had quite a few come within 10 yards of my groundblind in swirling winds and never paid any attention to my presence. I got the same reaction as many others in this thread. The deer _might_ lick their nose and sniff, but then they go back to feeding and dont spook even a flinch worth. I actually found this to be pretty fascinating as I had all kinds of wildlife come in as well. I had turkey, ruffed grouse, coyote all come in throughout the weekend like I was never there. Let me further explain that camp is a small cabin with no running water, so its not inconceivable to go 2-3 days without a chance to shower. We bring in water to use and the most you can do is usually sponge bath it outside. It never mattered. The smoke was enough to handle that. This works and I will be sticking to it.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I had a 6 point directly downwind yesterday at 15 yards + and he never spooked. I saw him check the air once but never bothered him. So I am sticking with the mild smoke smell, not overbearing.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## EverestWC (Sep 5, 2010)

MD State land 9 pointer killed 11/12/13 after using the scent smoker. I have not been busted this year after using the scent smoker. It's been great. I just smoke for a minute or two when I get out of my truck. I've had multiple occasions with deer downwind (less than 30 yds away) and they have not alarmed at all. A friend of mine has been doing it for 8-9 years and I was always skeptical but it seems to work great.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

4 different deer, 4 different times, directly under my stand...with no care in the world.

SMOKE UP people!!!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

All from 2013 bucks killed by me and one friend of mine. All archery 4 different states.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

benkharr said:


> All from 2013 bucks killed by me and one friend of mine. All archery 4 different states.


Nice!! Congrats :thumbs_up


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have success with it to. I successfully use it to cold smoke cheese.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm now on the fence with the smoke after my week long stint in Ohio trees. I will certainly stop smoking my clothes before every hunt, like others have said, I think it just becomes too overwhelming at a certain point, to a deers nose. I do like the idea of smoking my body to help with the sweating and pores issue, but again how much is to much? I was busted this week on a few occasions, and never once did I have a deer come in from downwind. I can't say off of memory, I need to keep a log, if I've really ever had a deer come from directly downwind, but it certainly didn't happen this week. I thought the smoke could do that, I don't think it can. What really bothered me is i had one yearling buck angle off once he got into my stream. The path took him directly into my stream about 100 yards out. At that distance with the precautions I take in scent control, I forgot about him, that is until he blew out of there. That really bothered me…. I am going to continue to use the smoke this year and keep studying it. I am more interested in understanding the winds and how the prevail and learning how thermal currents work. I was busted more this week using the smoke than I can remember in recent memory. If I learned anything, I learnt that you can't fool a deer's nose, no matter what you do. Luck always plays a part I learned after really paying attention to the wind this week. No matter what direction it was supposed to be blowing, it would shift 90 degrees at certain points for any amount of time, long to short. My move now is to stop smoking my clothes every hunt and continue to be as scent free as possible with everything related to my body and boots.


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

Its not a P&Y but my first kill since using a smoker. I was on a 4 day hunt in the WV mountains where I have some mature bucks, but after 4 days I wanted to kill something for meat so I took this doe at 15 yards directly downwind. An hour earlier a spike and doe had walked the same path this one did. For 4 days with gusty swirling winds, I had deer within 15 yards both upwind and downwind with not a single deer spooking. They would put their head back, take a whiff, and did not seem to care. As you can see i am a big ol' boy so sweating is my enemy. 









I smoked my gear in a portable closet the week before and just lit the smoker and gave myself a few puffs then got dressed while standing in the smoke stream each day. I have stands where I park the atv 150 yards away and some where its close to 1/4 mile away and all uphill to the stand. No matter how much i sweated the deer still came in and were unaffected. I hunt in ladder stands that range form 14-17' so no getting lucky by being in a climber or hang on 25' up where the wind carries scent away.

The real proof to me was my wife. This is her first bow season and she doesn't like treestands. I set up a ground blind for her and she shot 2 deer at less than 10 yards. Unfortunately the first was a spike and she tried to shoot sitting in here chair. He has a new flesh wound and I have pictures on 2 cams afterwards and he will recover. The 2nd one was a doe that she nailed with a double lung hit but the coyotes had tore her up before we recovered it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I'm now on the fence with the smoke after my week long stint in Ohio trees. I will certainly stop smoking my clothes before every hunt, like others have said, I think it just becomes too overwhelming at a certain point, to a deers nose. I do like the idea of smoking my body to help with the sweating and pores issue, but again how much is to much? I was busted this week on a few occasions, and never once did I have a deer come in from downwind. I can't say off of memory, I need to keep a log, if I've really ever had a deer come from directly downwind, but it certainly didn't happen this week. I thought the smoke could do that, I don't think it can. What really bothered me is i had one yearling buck angle off once he got into my stream. The path took him directly into my stream about 100 yards out. At that distance with the precautions I take in scent control, I forgot about him, that is until he blew out of there. That really bothered me…. I am going to continue to use the smoke this year and keep studying it. I am more interested in understanding the winds and how the prevail and learning how thermal currents work. I was busted more this week using the smoke than I can remember in recent memory. If I learned anything, I learnt that you can't fool a deer's nose, no matter what you do. Luck always plays a part I learned after really paying attention to the wind this week. No matter what direction it was supposed to be blowing, it would shift 90 degrees at certain points for any amount of time, long to short. My move now is to stop smoking my clothes every hunt and continue to be as scent free as possible with everything related to my body and boots.


interseting. from my understanding, it's not the odor of smoke that you really want. the odor is just a by product of what you want. what you want is the chemical contained in the smoke that adheres to your clothing and prevents the bacteria that grows on your clothing. this bacteria is what produces the odor known as body odor which deer sense as danger. the odor of the smoke i imagine will spook some deer and won't bother others. i have never smoked my clothing right before a hunt. i usually do it the evening before my hunt. if i hunt multiple days in a row, i usually do not re smoke them unless i sweat way too much or get rained on. i last smoked my clothes last monday evening. i hunted tuesday morning and when i got home i took them off and placed them back into my smoking bin for storage. now i plan on hunting tomorrow, friday, morning and i will not re smoke them before my hunt. 

if i have any sightings tomorrow, i will report back.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I've got a place where the big bucks are normally booted out by me when I try to go in there. It's in a bottom that is choked with brush and big trees. The wind ALWAYS swirls in there and it's been almost impossible to not get winded while on stand. I just ordered a smoker to give it a try in this spot. If it works where I want to go,,, you will probably see me with a pic of a very big buck in the future!


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is a pic of Rob Kaufhold with a nice deer he killed in WI last week while using the Scent Smoker. Rob is the owner of Lancaster Archery Supply. I'm happy to let you all know first, that after seeing SS in action, Lancaster Archery Supply is now carrying Scent Smoker, and will be available through them in the next few days!

Congratulations again, Rob, on another great deer!


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been doing it consistently this year. I have not seen a downside, but I'm not convinced it is 100% effective, what ever is? I feel like I've seen more deer than any previous deer an I just shot my personal best on Monday night, a nice 120" 8 after passing on 2 smaller bucks that did go by in my downwind side. The 8 was up wind of me. 

It is what it is, but I'm going to keep doing this.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

I decided to use the SS this year, and haven't regretted it. In my observation I've been detected but never seen my scent cause a deer to freak out or change course because of it. 
Here is my non-scientific proof, shot him yesterday


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Great buck, SDC. Congratulations!

My son and I had a little luck last week here in Ohio. He is ten years old. This was his 7th deer, and first antlered buck. I'm pretty proud of the kid!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

congrats to you and your son on great bucks! i will be smoking my clothes up for this weekends muzzle loader hunt (can't use a bow during this hunt).


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

CamoCop said:


> congrats to you and your son on great bucks!


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

brock ratcliff said:


> Great buck, SDC. Congratulations!
> 
> My son and I had a little luck last week here in Ohio. He is ten years old. This was his 7th deer, and first antlered buck. I'm pretty proud of the kid!


Wow, congrats back at you and your son, that's amazing!!
My son (7 last year) put down his 1st with the cross bow last season and thinks hes pretty hot stuff, cant imagine if he shot a deer like that :wink:


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks, fellas. We sure got lucky!

SDC, after my son killed his first deer also at the age of 7, he was pretty sure he knew how to do it all.  It's such a confidence boost to them they think they can do it all, I think. It's fun every time from a Dad's perspective, nothing better.


----------



## bowtech4eva (Aug 18, 2010)

Will definetly be buying a SS soon. I just stuck my charcoal smoker with some hickory chips in my hunting blind in the backyard last Friday night before I went Saturday and I saw more deer Saturday then I have all year! And some were directly downwind, and I know they smelled me but went back to normal after a couple of sniffs. I was very skeptical about using smoke but now am sold on it and buying the SS will be much more convenient then pulling out the blind and smoker every time.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

hunted yesterday and had a buck directly downwind at 30 yards. he came into 27 yards, rubbed a tree and casually walked off not knowing i was there. he wasn't a legal buck for where i was hunting but an awesome encounter anyway.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I have thrown away my Scent Away sprays. Smoking is my new routine. I have seen more deer this year than previous years. Is this scientific? No. Do I think it works, absolutely! Make sure you do it on a manner that the resin coats the clothing, not just smells like smoke.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i did the same thing. i actually gave all my scent elimination stuff to one of my hunting buddies. he told me yesterday while we were hunting that he has had about enough of all the sprays and is going to break down and buy a Scent Smoker soon...lol


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Figure $10 a season on the spray. $30 on a smoker, $4 in wood chips a season. After a few seasons you're ahead of the game cost-wise.....unless you factor in taxidermy...


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

I am about as close to saying this theory works as a guy can be .... I bought a SS on October 21 of this year. Up until that point if a deer got downwind of me they generally vacated the area or at least made a fuss of the fact they were smelling me. Stomp. Blow. Repeat.

Since buying the SS I have not had one deer blow or run when downwind. Deer smell me .... there is no doubt of that ... but they arent reacting the same way. 

They seem to relax and go back to their normal routines.

I hunt in a high deer density location and have had deer of all age ranges act/react in similar ways. 

I did not heavily smoke my clothing but instead I lightly smoke my clothing and myself before each hunt. Hair. Hands. Armpits. Clothing as layers go on. Pack and accessories. Takes about 5 minutes .....


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Captain Cully said:


> Figure $10 a season on the spray. $30 on a smoker, $4 in wood chips a season. After a few seasons you're ahead of the game cost-wise.....unless you factor in taxidermy...


i was about $30 a year in sprays.  we sweat during our entire deer season so i was constantly spraying down.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

I paln on try this, my grandfather was a beekeeper and I got his smoker. Where I live in SC theres lot of pine trees with a mix of gum and oak trees and I have a few stands on pine trees. Has anybody ever used pine or fat lighter in their smoker for a cover scent?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Use hardwoods.

Sean, from NE, sent me this pic yesterday. According to him, 3 of the 4 deer he killed this season were downwind, including this buck! Great deer, Sean!

Congratulations to everyone else having success!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I didn't read all the way through, but how often do you smoke your clothes?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

BigDeer said:


> I didn't read all the way through, but how often do you smoke your clothes?


i generally smoke mine every other hunt unless something extreme happens during the hunt. like extremely hot day and sweating or sitting through an all day rain.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Are you guys smoking your boots? how about just using some oak leaves, they definitely produce some major smoke!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> Are you guys smoking your boots? how about just using some oak leaves, they definitely produce some major smoke!


yes. i throw my rubber boots in with my clothes when smoking. i have never used anything but hickory chips. i just go to WalMart and buy the 5 pound bag of hickory chips in the grill section. you can get them for under $3 a bag.


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't say enough great things about the scent smoker. I am completely sold on it and the idea using smoke foe cover. My stories with deer downwind this year only mirror what everyone else has said. I have even smoked my clothes at the beginning of the week, hunted a few times with the initial amount of smoke. I found it seemed to work just as good. However I will say a fresh smoking of the clothes and gear would be better. The more smoke cover the better in my opinion. 

On one hunt I could see smoke coming out of the farmers chimney, drifting down into the trees where I was in my tree stand. I have seen plenty of burn barrels as we'll driving to hunt. It didn't take me long to put it together! I will also say my neighbor has smoked his clothes for several years and has had great success. I always laughed at him as I was grabbing my spray to go on a hunt. Well let's just say I ain't laughing anymore! Unless of course it's a deer downwind of me as I am drawing back my bow!


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Joe*Friday said:


> I can't say enough great things about the scent smoker. I am completely sold on it and the idea using smoke foe cover. My stories with deer downwind this year only mirror what everyone else has said. I have even smoked my clothes at the beginning of the week, hunted a few times with the initial amount of smoke. I found it seemed to work just as good. However I will say a fresh smoking of the clothes and gear would be better. The more smoke cover the better in my opinion.
> 
> On one hunt I could see smoke coming out of the farmers chimney, drifting down into the trees where I was in my tree stand. I have seen plenty of burn barrels as we'll driving to hunt. It didn't take me long to put it together! I will also say my neighbor has smoked his clothes for several years and has had great success. I always laughed at him as I was grabbing my spray to go on a hunt. Well let's just say I ain't laughing anymore! Unless of course it's a deer downwind of me as I am drawing back my bow!


By the way Brock posted a pic of a buck I shot in October 2013 in post #444 above. Yep downwind at 20 yards for 10 mins. Wind was 5-8 mph. Enough to make you have a bad day. Thanks again to the scent smoker!


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> Are you guys smoking your boots? how about just using some oak leaves, they definitely produce some major smoke!


I smoke everything but my bow and face mask. I do however smoke my promos bow sling etc. I smoke my boots as well. I think hickory is the strongest odor of the woods but not for sure. My buddy just used apple the other day and had a buck and 3 coyotes walk by downwind from him. Needless to say he is sold.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Not a deer success story but I was driving to work the other night and noticed the wood smoke from someones wood stove or boiler and the thought of the Smoker came immediately to mind. The atmospheric conditions must have been just right because there was a cloud of smoke hovering over quite an area. The plant I work at is outside of town, the property is substantial and holds a good number of deer for this part of the world. I can't help but imagine those deer are completely conditioned to the smell of smoke, as there are anywhere people burn wood.

Great deer, Brock and congrats to both you and your boy!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone know the owner. I have tried for the past couple of weeks to get set up as a dealer and He never returns emails. I had a few of these sold but could never get him to return messages. If anyone knows the owner Tell him to contact me asap at [email protected]


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

boarman1 said:


> Anyone know the owner. I have tried for the past couple of weeks to get set up as a dealer and He never returns emails. I had a few of these sold but could never get him to return messages. If anyone knows the owner Tell him to contact me asap at [email protected]


He has posted on this thread numerous times. User name is brock ratcliff


----------



## cotty168 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi guys, I've been surfing here on AT for a few days and just joined today. Figured I'd make my first post in the scent smoker thread. 

I've been using the smoker for 4 years now and I can't remember the last time I had a deer blow at me. Before the smoker I would have deer blowing at me from a long way off and that was with using scent blocker clothing and spray. I've harvested 3 nice bucks since then (2 bow, one gun) and one was a 150" plus that came in straight downwind on the second day of bow season back in 2010. 

My 11 year old son shot his first buck at 30 yards this season with a bow back on Nov 13th. His buck also came in from downwind and stood in front of his blind offering a nice broadside shot. The scent smoker works!

Here he is with me on the left and his hunting partner, my dad, on the right.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice! Welcome to AT!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## cotty168 (Jan 2, 2014)

bowfisher said:


> Very nice! Welcome to AT!


Thank you!


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

TTT 


Just curious if anyone has anymore input on the Scent Smoker, good, bad or otherwise?


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

ok, i was looking for a way to camo my scent from the second best nose in the woods. i am hunting mature sows that have been heavily hunted for years on the 500 acres that i hunt, These pigs are the sharpest critters i have ever hunted. the are notorious for circling downwind before they come in and will lay down 50yds out and just wait till they are postive the coast is clear, With a gun it'e no contest ,but with a bow it's true sport. I've been getting busted 60-75 percent of the time,from trees and the ground. I ordered a scent smoker last month, and so far i've killed 3 mature sows, (hog factories as i call them) and the other late afternoon i had 7 deer ,4 turkey's, and 13 pigs and a couple of ***** within 25 yards of me. Im pretty impressed so far, ive had deer downwind for a hour or more with no problem. i was getting ready to fork for an ozonics, think i will wait. good luck


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

tminc said:


> ok, i was looking for a way to camo my scent from the second best nose in the woods. i am hunting mature sows that have been heavily hunted for years on the 500 acres that i hunt, These pigs are the sharpest critters i have ever hunted. the are notorious for circling downwind before they come in and will lay down 50yds out and just wait till they are postive the coast is clear, With a gun it'e no contest ,but with a bow it's true sport. I've been getting busted 60-75 percent of the time,from trees and the ground. I ordered a scent smoker last month, and so far i've killed 3 mature sows, (hog factories as i call them) and the other late afternoon i had 7 deer ,4 turkey's, and 13 pigs and a couple of ***** within 25 yards of me. Im pretty impressed so far, ive had deer downwind for a hour or more with no problem. i was getting ready to fork for an ozonics, think i will wait. good luck


Scent Smoker is not a gimmick like Ozonics is. last year I smoked my clothes in a container the night before my hunt. this year i'm just going to smoke my clothes at my parking area right before walking in. my wife gave me hell about the smoke smell when I smoked my clothes at home...lol. since smoking my clothing, I have seen more deer than when I would use scent killers or cover scents.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

CamoCop said:


> Scent Smoker is not a gimmick like Ozonics is. last year I smoked my clothes in a container the night before my hunt. this year i'm just going to smoke my clothes at my parking area right before walking in. my wife gave me hell about the smoke smell when I smoked my clothes at home...lol. since smoking my clothing, I have seen more deer than when I would use scent killers or cover scents.


I plan on using a smoker this year. I'm convinced it works.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Captain Cully said:


> Figure $10 a season on the spray. $30 on a smoker, $4 in wood chips a season. After a few seasons you're ahead of the game cost-wise.....unless you factor in taxidermy...


I know this post is several months old but where are you finding wood chips this cheap?


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Okay guys I need to know if this is bunk or the real deal. I did a bunch of digging and I understand some of the chemistry but is it really THAT effective? My scent control routine is pretty effective but if this will help as much as some of you say it does I would be an absolute killing machine this fall. The closest I have had a deer was 4yds and that was in a swirling breeze.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

JPW77 said:


> I know this post is several months old but where are you finding wood chips this cheap?


Most bags are around $8. everyone carries them, from Kroger to Home Depot. The smaller the chips the easier they are to light.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

JPW77 said:


> I know this post is several months old but where are you finding wood chips this cheap?


I just did a quick Google search on "smoker chips hickory" and found plenty for sale under $5.... shipping on the other hand, that's a different story.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

For those of you using the scent smoker:

Do you smoke up after you arrive to your spot just before you head out to the woods or can you smoke up in a cabinet then drive to your spot?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

before I get there


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

REDVANES said:


> For those of you using the scent smoker:
> 
> Do you smoke up after you arrive to your spot just before you head out to the woods or can you smoke up in a cabinet then drive to your spot?


Both. I smoke my clothes in the beginning of season and keep them in an air tight tub, but I also smoke up at my truck before every hunt.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

JPW77 said:


> I know this post is several months old but where are you finding wood chips this cheap?


Got mine at Lowes in the barbecue section. 1 bag lasted me almost all season. $4.

Camocop is a true skeptic converted if you read the whole thread. I bought one 2 years ago, never used it. Fired it up last year and I won't hunt without it. It's not an excuse to hunt sloppy, but I think it can only help you. At the least, I'd bet I'd get unanimous agreement, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

REDVANES said:


> For those of you using the scent smoker:
> 
> Do you smoke up after you arrive to your spot just before you head out to the woods or can you smoke up in a cabinet then drive to your spot?


I smoke up in the driveway before I leave the house. Still waiting for someone to call the cops of the fire department on me but it hasn't happened yet. You can get the chips at Walmart.


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

REDVANES said:


> For those of you using the scent smoker:
> 
> Do you smoke up after you arrive to your spot just before you head out to the woods or can you smoke up in a cabinet then drive to your spot?


I usually smoke my clothes the night before in my driveway inside of a portable clothes closet (Rubbermaid type) that I bought @ walmart. I place the smoker in the bottom on a 2x6 after its putting out the smoke and zip it shut. The thing fills with smoke in no time and coats everything inside. I'll even place items on top to get covered as well.

My findings are, FOR ME, that I can actually smell too strong if I smoke right before I hunt. The deer don't spoke per say.......... but they have turned around and walked away. Not everyone burns wood where I hunt, but a few do.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

REDVANES said:


> For those of you using the scent smoker:
> 
> Do you smoke up after you arrive to your spot just before you head out to the woods or can you smoke up in a cabinet then drive to your spot?


last year I smoked my clothes in a large rubber tub the night before my hunt on my back porch. it worked fine but my wife would complain about the "smoke" smell. this year I am going to take my smoker with me and smoke up right before I walk to my stand. i'm just going to carry a small torch to get the chips lit quicker at the truck. I have been using paper to get it started and sometimes that takes a few minutes, using the torch will be almost instant.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

JPW77 said:


> I know this post is several months old but where are you finding wood chips this cheap?


I have been buying mine at WalMart for around $4 a bag. so far I have not used anything but Hickory.


----------



## PhersonShooter (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been reading up on this for a couple days now and will be getting a smoker for this years hunts. Looking at the surrounding houses and property owners for all the areas I will be hunting this year, everyone has an outdoor wood stove and or a fire pit. So I Can only imagine deer smell the smoke scent a TON. Once you eliminate the body odor as much as possible as well as give a great 'natural' smoke scent to the area, the deer should be much less alert.

Cant Wait for Hunting Season!! Only 106 Days to Opener and I will be Smoked!!


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

PhersonShooter said:


> I have been reading up on this for a couple days now and will be getting a smoker for this years hunts. Looking at the surrounding houses and property owners for all the areas I will be hunting this year, everyone has an outdoor wood stove and or a fire pit. So I Can only imagine deer smell the smoke scent a TON. Once you eliminate the body odor as much as possible as well as give a great 'natural' smoke scent to the area, the deer should be much less alert.
> 
> Cant Wait for Hunting Season!! Only 106 Days to Opener and I will be Smoked!!


I totally agree with this.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Thinking I may have to try this over a conventional scent routine this year. I will still shower and wash my closhes ahead of smoking but maybe wont spray down anymore just wear smoked out clothes.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

tag


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> I have been buying mine at WalMart for around $4 a bag. so far I have not used anything but Hickory.


Amen brother


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Ive always been skeptical but I think Im gonna breakdown and give this a shot early this year. I just have no faith in scent control products. Ive been making my own home made scent away spray for a bit but gonna take the smoke plunge. Camocop if your a mole your a good one


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> I usually smoke my clothes the night before in my driveway inside of a portable clothes closet (Rubbermaid type) that I bought @ walmart. I place the smoker in the bottom on a 2x6 after its putting out the smoke and zip it shut. The thing fills with smoke in no time and coats everything inside. I'll even place items on top to get covered as well.
> 
> My findings are, FOR ME, that I can actually smell too strong if I smoke right before I hunt. The deer don't spoke per say.......... but they have turned around and walked away. Not everyone burns wood where I hunt, but a few do.


Where do you store your clothes after you've smoked them the night before you hunt & what do you do with the portable clothes closet ? Do you keep in in your basement or garage of your hse & if so can you smell it in your hse or basement ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

sorry guys dont buy it i see and kill a buck every year and i dont need smoke to do it? want a buck do your time in woods you will get one


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Grizzlemethis said:


> Ive always been skeptical but I think Im gonna breakdown and give this a shot early this year. I just have no faith in scent control products. Ive been making my own home made scent away spray for a bit but gonna take the smoke plunge. Camocop if your a mole your a good one


i'm no mole brother. i have no connection with scent smoker and receive no kick backs. i have spent enough money over the years on stuff that didn't work. so when i find something that does, i spread the word. i'm also not afraid to admit i was wrong about a product when i try it and see it works. i have eaten crow on the scent smoker and Third Hand Man's stabilizer straps and have admitted it on these forums.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Thinking I may have to try this over a conventional scent routine this year. I will still shower and wash my closhes ahead of smoking but maybe wont spray down anymore just wear smoked out clothes.


this is what i do. i still wash my hunting clothes in scent free detergent and wash myself with scent free soaps and shampoo's. i just don't fool with spray on scent killers/eliminators anymore.


----------



## switchback270 (Jun 10, 2009)

just ordered mine earlier today thanks to this thread. I've been wanting to try this method for some time now. Hope to have some good feedback to post on here in a few months


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

So call me a skeptic, but what is it about smoke that disguises the other 25 scents a deer can distinguish from one another?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Flydown said:


> So call me a skeptic, but what is it about smoke that disguises the other 25 scents a deer can distinguish from one another?


i'm no chemist but from my understanding, there is a chemical in hardwood smoke that helps combat the bacteria that creates human odor. not to mention the odor of smoke is a common odor within the environment. other than that, i'm not sure but i do know it has worked for me. you should know hunting down where we do, there is pretty much no scent control. smoking up doesn't mean ignoring everything else, it is just one more tool in my tool box.

you can try it at no cost by building a fire using hardwood and stand in the smoke before a hunt. do this and your out nothing. the Scent Smoker just offers you an easier and more convenient way to smoke yourself and your gear.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

It didn't hide your odor, It is just another form of camouflage. You can still be seen in camo, it's just harder to spot you.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

according to the studies, it doesn't "hide" your odor. it helps prevent your odor from forming by killing or preventing the bacteria growth that causes the odor.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

with that being said, i don't know if it does anything for the non human formed odors like gas, oil or other non human odors. i still avoid contact with those as much as possible.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i can tell you that just using spray scent killers on a hat and wearing it for an hour during our bow season i can smell the human sweat odor on it...even after re applying the scent killer i can still smell the stinch. i can smoke my hat and not re smoke it for a couple days and not smell my human odor over the course of that time frame, i only smell the odor of the smoke.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

I honestly think wood smoke is an odor the deer are just plain used to smelling.

One question I have is whether it works better in some states versus others. 

Take the popular state in this thread like Ohio with rolling hills, wood lots and agriculture versus Kansas or Nebraska with much more flat land area. I would tend to believe the smoker would work better in Ohio.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

i can only speak for Florida since this is where i hunt. i can promise you though, Florida is probably the hardest state to hunt while trying to maintain scent free. with our heat, humidity and constantly shifting winds...it is a nightmare for any type of scent control. everything i have ever tried prior to the Scent Smoker had minimal success. since incorporating the Scent Smoker in my hunting routine, i have had closer encounters and seen more deer than i ever have before.

for such a small price tag, why not give it a try?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't gone the smoke route yet, as it just seems like one more thing I'd have to do before a hunt. I do believe there's probably some success to it. It would have to work well in Western Kentucky, where I like to spend the rut. Last year I hunted downwind of a tobacco drying farm, and it was smoky until 10am..and when I say smoky, you could only see about 10 yards tops. I almost had to leave. But when the smoke cleared, I saw the two biggest bucks I'd seen all week. That was a cool hunt.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

What is different between the sent smoker verses a bee smoker?


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

CamoCop said:


> according to the studies, it doesn't "hide" your odor. it helps prevent your odor from forming by killing or preventing the bacteria growth that causes the odor.


Still looking forward to a K-9 experiment on your part. :smile:


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

outback1 said:


> What is different between the sent smoker verses a bee smoker?


Nothing...it is essentially the same thing. However, you can get the Scent Smoker package that includes everything you need to get started and you'll be able to "throw Brock a bone" for bringing the idea to the hunting community.

As others have said...I will not hunt without smoking my clothes and gear. It just plain works and it is awesome to see mature animals at less than 10 yards from your tree...

"Aero" Joe


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

ozzz said:


> Thinking I may have to try this over a conventional scent routine this year. I will still shower and wash my closhes ahead of smoking but maybe wont spray down anymore just wear smoked out clothes.


This is what I do.



DJ Trout said:


> I honestly think wood smoke is an odor the deer are just plain used to smelling.
> 
> One question I have is whether it works better in some states versus others.
> 
> Take the popular state in this thread like Ohio with rolling hills, wood lots and agriculture versus Kansas or Nebraska with much more flat land area. I would tend to believe the smoker would work better in Ohio.


It has been working great for me here in Kansas for the past three years.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

bowhunter1023 said:


> I took both of these bucks downwind of my stand and have no doubts the Scent Smoker was part of my success. Both deer were aged at 6.5 years old. The first buck was standing eye-level with me in a stiff breeze for well over a minute before deciding whatever he smelled was not worth bolting over and took the last 2-3 steps I needed for him clear his vitals. The second buck was shot after cutting my wind twice and was shot at 8 yards directly downwind. Neither deer knew what hit them and they are just a couple of the 10+ deer I've killed that were duped by the smoke. Hands down the single most effective tool in my arsenal.


Those are good looking bucks


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

cbay said:


> Still looking forward to a K-9 experiment on your part. :smile:


I say try it. In my experience while hunting, it doesn't hurt. I think it helps. Form your own opinions, but be comforted that at a minimum, it won't ruin your hunt.




outback1 said:


> What is different between the sent smoker verses a bee smoker?


Basically none.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some good spots that are tough because of swirling wind and or thermals, if this could possibly give me enough edge to get in to some of those spots them I'm all in.


----------



## BlueFeather (Sep 27, 2004)

I purchased a smoker years ago but never tried it until last season. I wasn't fanatical about it but did a fresh smoking before each hunt. As far as I know I didn't get busted once all season. I had deer come in down wind of me with mixed reactions, mostly positive. On one particular hunt with below freezing temps I smoked up my warm bag with heavy smoke and had does come in down wind/behind me. They hung out at less than 15 yards down wind of me for about 5 minutes curious about the hickory smell and actually came closer trying to find the source. They then continued on to where they were initially headed never once showing any signs of alarm. Other times I'd have deer come in down wind of me and never give any indication of curiousity or alarm. The worst reaction I saw all season was they'd stop when they detected the smoke odor and would then change course walking away from me. This only happened a couple times (one was a buck). It's not magic but it is much better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> according to the studies, it doesn't "hide" your odor. it helps prevent your odor from forming by killing or preventing the bacteria growth that causes the odor.


silver xp does same thing ?


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

It has been working great for me here in Kansas for the past three years.[/QUOTE]


Nice......Good to know...... I'll be putting some smoker time in Ks this year ....October 27 til November 15
I just got my tag in the mail last week.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

ozzz said:


> I have some good spots that are tough because of swirling wind and or thermals, if this could possibly give me enough edge to get in to some of those spots them I'm all in.


Everywhere I hunt has these...

Last season, I had a 3 1/2 - 4 year old 10-point at 8 yards from the base of my tree (yes, on a hill with thermals in full swing). He looked up at me twice but never bolted. I didn't shoot him because it was early archery season in SE PA Special Regulation areas and was "antlerless only".

I will always use smoke now when hunting.

My 6-year old daughter once smelled a campfire somewhere in the distance when we were out one time and said "Daddy, that smells like you when you go hunting." I told her "Baby girl, when I'm no longer here, you'll think of me whenever you smell smoke and smile".

That sold it for me...

"Aero" Joe


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> i can only speak for Florida since this is where i hunt. i can promise you though, Florida is probably the hardest state to hunt while trying to maintain scent free. with our heat, humidity and constantly shifting winds...


Valid point. So I'm almost intrigued. I went to the scent smoker site and watched the video of it in action. Question: Do you have to smoke your clothes right before you head to the stand like the guy in the video, or can you smoke them the night before?

The reason I'm asking is that I am not keen about taking the time to do it right before I head to my stand. I already take long walks to my spots, and this would add a good deal of time to my preparation.


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm certainly considering buying one of these for the sake of smoking easy. I figure if I smoke up a BDU pants/jacket set for early season here in Alabama. I know if I smoke a butt, brisket or ribs that I end up smelling like smoke until my clothes are washed (usually line dried). Is there any getting rid of the smoke smell?


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

Flydown said:


> Valid point. So I'm almost intrigued. I went to the scent smoker site and watched the video of it in action. Question: Do you have to smoke your clothes right before you head to the stand like the guy in the video, or can you smoke them the night before?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I am not keen about taking the time to do it right before I head to my stand. I already take long walks to my spots, and this would add a good deal of time to my preparation.


No, you do not have to smoke up right before you go hunting. I have smoked my clothes up as much as a week before I go hunting and stored them in scent proof bags.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Flydown said:


> Valid point. So I'm almost intrigued. I went to the scent smoker site and watched the video of it in action. Question: Do you have to smoke your clothes right before you head to the stand like the guy in the video, or can you smoke them the night before?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I am not keen about taking the time to do it right before I head to my stand. I already take long walks to my spots, and this would add a good deal of time to my preparation.


It takes 10 minutes at most, and I do EVERY time I head to a stand. Some folks like to "pre-smoke", I do not. The stale smoke smell turns me off, freshly applied, it's pleasant, and I believe most effective.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> It takes 10 minutes at most, and I do EVERY time I head to a stand. Some folks like to "pre-smoke", I do not. The stale smoke smell turns me off, freshly applied, it's pleasant, and I believe most effective.


this! I could also smell "stale" smoke but it did not seem to effect the deer. the only thing that bothered me with smoking in a bin the night before is the smoke odor was very strong. since the theory behind this is not to use it as a cover scent but to eliminate/prevent bacteria growth, I figure a lighter smoking will work just as well without the overwhelming odor. this year I will be smoking at my truck right before my walk. if you use a small butane torch to light your chips in the can, you will be smoking in less than 2 minutes. 2 minutes of my time right before my walk to my stand for fresh smoke is not to difficult for me. not to mention I can smoke my gear at the same time.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Used it to kill both these animals






. The 14 pointer came directly down wind from me. Since I've been using the Scent Smoker even when I am detected because the wind is not right the deer don't jump out of their skin and go blowing through the valley. Best investment I have ever made.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

brock ratcliff said:


> It takes 10 minutes at most, and I do EVERY time I head to a stand. Some folks like to "pre-smoke", I do not. *The stale smoke smell turns me off, freshly applied, it's pleasant, and I believe most effective.*



Not trying to stir up anything, or be a smart donkey, but why do you believe this?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Flydown said:


> Not trying to stir up anything, or be a smart donkey, but why do you believe this?


I have personally spoken with probably a couple thousand hunters that have used the Scent Smoker since we introduced the thing in '06. Of the very few that did not have positive results, nearly all pre-smoked their clothing and left their body un-smoked...not the way we've always suggested the thing be used! However, I can't say that it's a completely ineffective way to use it, as some that do it that way have had good results. To each their own. Experimenting with hunting toys and tools is nearly as much fun as hunting itself.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

theanswer said:


> Used it to kill both these animals
> View attachment 1975535
> . The 14 pointer came directly down wind from me. Since I've been using the Scent Smoker even when I am detected because the wind is not right the deer don't jump out of their skin and go blowing through the valley. Best investment I have ever made.


Congratulations! Great looking deer!


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone brought some Milkweed seeds along to see if your scent stream actually made it to the deer that you believed to be downwind of you?


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

spikker said:


> Has anyone brought some Milkweed seeds along to see if your scent stream actually made it to the deer that you believed to be downwind of you?


Multiple times.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

theanswer said:


> Used it to kill both these animals
> View attachment 1975535
> . The 14 pointer came directly down wind from me. Since I've been using the Scent Smoker even when I am detected because the wind is not right the deer don't jump out of their skin and go blowing through the valley. Best investment I have ever made.


Very nice deer, congrats.! I've noticed the same thing in my observations when they catch wind of me. I can honestly say I've yet to have a deer come unglued afterwards or start blowing.


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

theanswer said:


> Used it to kill both these animals
> View attachment 1975535
> . The 14 pointer came directly down wind from me. Since I've been using the Scent Smoker even when I am detected because the wind is not right the deer don't jump out of their skin and go blowing through the valley. Best investment I have ever made.


What states did you shoot those bucks in? I'm assuming one was Ohio.


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Both were from Ohio County in Indiana


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

swilk said:


> My wife just calls me campfire .....


I get, "You smell like jerky."


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Eric W said:


> I get, "You smell like jerky."


I get "better than oil and grease."


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

brock ratcliff said:


> I have personally spoken with probably a couple thousand hunters that have used the Scent Smoker since we introduced the thing in '06. Of the very few that did not have positive results, nearly all pre-smoked their clothing and left their body un-smoked...not the way we've always suggested the thing be used! However, I can't say that it's a completely ineffective way to use it, as some that do it that way have had good results. To each their own. Experimenting with hunting toys and tools is nearly as much fun as hunting itself.


Hey Brock, did I read somewhere that some people take the smoker to that stand with them and let it continue to burn as a cover scent? Is this very affective?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

sapper1 said:


> No, you do not have to smoke up right before you go hunting. I have smoked my clothes up as much as a week before I go hunting and stored them in scent proof bags.


The smoke and effect last for several weeks. No doubt the best thing we have ever encountered. I did not have a single deer blow at me the whole season. Yes I hunt the wind but I hunted 20 days straight in November and every weekend. Plus my 4 friends do the same thing now and are all hooked! I could care less what other hunters do but I am just saying it works.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Eric W said:


> I get, "You smell like jerky."


Someone said the same thing to me a few years ago while I was heading to my hunting spot.

I said "Eat me"...

:wink:

"Aero" Joe


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

Does the smoke work in early season? Is it a natural smell in the early season is what I'm asking.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

The hardest part of the smoking deal to me is doing that to all your hard earned hunting clothes, knowing you'll probably never get it out of them. 
I did some clothes last year and now i keep them separate. This year i'm gonna make a burn pile and walk around it some right before i go out with all my clothes.


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fkrwyajttj17u55/2013-11-20 17.54.43.jpg
Last season near sag harbor, Long Island


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I have become a believer, here is the little smoker I built.


----------



## 3doesdown (Jun 11, 2014)

the first house 200 yrds nw of my main area has a outside wood fired boiler.house across street heats with a wood stove only.im sure the deer smell it every day once oct. rolls around.ill be trying it for the first time this year.all the time ive spent in the past washing,drying,descenting clothes can now be spent hunting.im glad cause it used to about drive me nuts trying to keep everything scent free.going to seem weird stinking up the scentlok stuff ive bought though.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

I hope we'll be posting a picture of this one in a month or so. My son has high hopes of "smoking" him this season. Pretty lofty goal for an 11 year old. 

Good luck this season, everyone! I'm looking forward to seeing more grip n grin photos this fall!


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Joe*Friday said:


> View attachment 2030810


Yep....scentsmoker! 20 yards downwind with about a 6-8 mph wind right to him. Shot 5 deer all but one was downwind. All using scentsmoker. I made fun of made neighbor for smoking his clothes for years. I decided to try it since I tried everything else and didn't want to pay hundreds of dollars for an ozone machine. After 3 doe kills that were downwind I started to believe. I saw the landowner burn trash in a barrel and I couldn't believe it...obvious to me that I was blending into the environment. I will never go back to buying sprays like I used to. I have a bottle to spray my boots and use some when I hang stands. Other than than I don't worry about the wind anymore. I ordered one from Brock and sent him a half dozen other guys. One guy stopped using his ozone machine after he started smoking his clothes. I am not saying ozoncis is bad...if you want to pay the money, go for it. I would say try to smoke your clothes, pack and equipment first (not your face mask) and see wrap hat you think! At most you will be out 30 to 40 dollars worth of a smoker and wood chips. I have used both hickory and apple. Hickory is definitely stronger. Gotta try it! If you think its a gimmick...it's the cheapest one out there and I will use it again and again! Good luck this season!


----------



## Joe*Friday (Dec 26, 2009)

Another shout out to Brock and his scentsmoker. I forgot to mention when you buy from him he ships it fast! I will be smoking my clothes and gear tomorrow cause I plan to be in the stand this Monday! Brock hope your kid smokes that buck!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

So is there a good reason to buy the scent smoker over a bee smoker?


----------



## harleybuilder (Nov 10, 2011)

ozzz said:


> So is there a good reason to buy the scent smoker over a bee smoker?


They are the same thing, just depends on what price you can find.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Scent Smokers are the same thing. There is no reason to buy anything if you just want to try the technique, when I started I built a fire and hung my gear over it, then stood in the smoke for as long as I could stand it before each hunt. The Scent Smoker just makes it much, much easier. If a person has Grandpa's old bee smoker out in the barn, it will work just fine!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I was thinking the scent smoker might be more practical for the application. Like easier to use for smoking yourself or transporting or something? Nor the case?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Just curios as to how you think smoke works? I am a firm believer that you cannot mask one odor with another. I always look at a drug dog able to detect drugs in a gas tank as an example. Now with that said do you think it kills the bacteria that causes human odor? Do you think it does some how overload the deer's ability to detect other odors? Or possibly most times when they detect fire smoke there is human odor associated with it therefore they don't become as alarmed curios as to what is your theory?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Who really cares if it works?


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

http://www.scentsmoker.com/


Read the "How it works" section. I think it covers your question about as well as anything will.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been thinking of using the scent smoker for 4 years now. I am the most skeptical person I know when it comes to hunting products because I know 99% of it is a gimmick only designed to separate us from our money. For the past 4 years I have used zero scent control, my clothes have been kept inside with house, food, pet and all kinds of other odors on them, and I have been getting on big bucks and killing them just fine by just playing the wind and watching where I walk.

I think most cases of deer not spooking when they are downwind is because they didn't catch the scent stream even though it seems like they are down wind, scent flows through the woods like water through a river and it "eddies" and swirls and changes direction based on thermals and terrain and the predominant wind direction. I do not want to discredit anyone here as I think we never know it all when it comes to whitetails and I will never say never and we all keep learning more and more daily. I will also say that just because a deer smells us does not mean they spook, the buck I shot last year I shot at 2 yards as he crossed my access trail and where I attached my climbing sticks, simply put i got lucky on a good buck that should have busted me, but he had does on his mind. Anyway I bought a smoker, a self igniting torch and propane and some hickory chips at menards for 3 bucks and smoked up my clothes outside last night and put them in a bin. 

I will be giving it a fair shot and reporting back. I am not easy to win over on any hunting products as most are not needed and just a gimmick. To be fair I will be using milkweed seeds to monitor the wind and directions it takes, and deer reactions and also trying to film as much of it as possible. I am approaching this with an open mind and hope I am wrong about it, but I do not think it will work. Even so, there is a lot of convincing posts and big bucks in this and many other threads to make me take a step back and keep an open mind and try something new, I have nothing to lose as a deer upwind wont smell me anyway and one downwind would most likely bust me anyway. 

I am going to hunt just like I have been doing the past 4 years and playing the wind and watching my entry/exits very close just like I do now. I have been busted by several does this year that came from all directions and didn't read the script. 

To be fair I washed my clothes in "scent free soap" and kept them in a scent lok tub as recommended on here. I smoked them last night and put them back in and will smoke before going out. I am not going to use any showers or sprays as I haven't been the past several years and I want this test to only be about the scent smoker. I have followed this thread since last year and have read every single post so I am not just jumping in with an ignorant post or response, there is too much of that on AT as it is. I am not paid by anyone related to the scent smoker or anything at all scent related. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Keep us posted Brad. :thumbs_up


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Brad66 said:


> I have been thinking of using the scent smoker for 4 years now. I am the most skeptical person I know when it comes to hunting products because I know 99% of it is a gimmick only designed to separate us from our money. For the past 4 years I have used zero scent control, my clothes have been kept inside with house, food, pet and all kinds of other odors on them, and I have been getting on big bucks and killing them just fine by just playing the wind and watching where I walk.
> 
> I think most cases of deer not spooking when they are downwind is because they didn't catch the scent stream even though it seems like they are down wind, scent flows through the woods like water through a river and it "eddies" and swirls and changes direction based on thermals and terrain and the predominant wind direction. I do not want to discredit anyone here as I think we never know it all when it comes to whitetails and I will never say never and we all keep learning more and more daily. I will also say that just because a deer smells us does not mean they spook, the buck I shot last year I shot at 2 yards as he crossed my access trail and where I attached my climbing sticks, simply put i got lucky on a good buck that should have busted me, but he had does on his mind. Anyway I bought a smoker, a self igniting torch and propane and some hickory chips at menards for 3 bucks and smoked up my clothes outside last night and put them in a bin.
> 
> ...


I'll look forward to your results! Our most verbal skeptics tend to become our most become our strongest supporters. The fella the put together our latest web site is a good example of that, as are countless others. We have NEVER paid for an endorsement, we've never had the marketing money to do so. Still, some of the best hunters in the country swear by our product, and they do it because smoke works!

Best of luck, looking forward to your results!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

For what it's worth, I've used my ash can a few times. Wadded up newspaper, wood chunks and torch and it really puts out the smoke, especially when I snuff it out with the lid. I can even smell it when on stand. Does the beekeeper/scentsmokers put out that much?? The bucket I use is this fwiw. Just keeping the discussion going.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

I have no idea how much you are getting from the can, but our Scent Smoker puts out a good bit and it's easy to direct the smoke where needed.


----------



## illiana (Apr 4, 2007)

I been smoking up for 5 years now and I won't go to the woods with out it. I even have a couple of my buddies hooked. I really believe it works. I'm very skeptical about things and it took me a while to decide to do it. Now I'm a believer. Just saying!


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Do any of you smokers notice getting busted more if you sweat? Surely you guys don't have a 100% success all the time?
I've had mixed results, some really good and other times not so good. How about some posts about times it doesn't work. Put some "reality" to the discussion.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

brock ratcliff said:


> I have no idea how much you are getting from the can, but our Scent Smoker puts out a good bit and it's easy to direct the smoke where needed.


Quite a bit more, but that seems like a good amount too!


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

This is a great thread. I hunt steep hills in KY and am always getting busted because of swirling winds and shifting thermals. I'm going to try this method. The regiment of "scent control" I've been doing (washing body, clothing etc in scent free soap morning of hunt, driving in and changing into my clothes on site, spraying down...the works)---and yet nothing really works! I'm sure it helps (I think) but the more I hunt this difficult terrain where "hunting the wind" is next to impossible, the more respect I have for a deer's nose. I read this entire thread and am going to try this for myself. I'll keep you posted as I have some time off in early November to hit the woods hard.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

There is no doubt deer downwind smell me .... no doubt at all. 

The just react completely differently than they used to. I started mid season last year and killed a buck November 14 so I had maybe 2 weeks of experience last year. 

Our season has been in since October 1 this year and I have gone just about every evening and most weekend mornings. 

In that time I have several deer down wind of me ... of those many reacted when they winded me but instead of snort and bolt they react by testing the wind and acting more or less confused for a short amount of time before pretty much going about business as usual.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

BigDeer said:


> Quite a bit more, but that seems like a good amount too!


You can, to a degree, control the amount of smoke you get from the smoker. You can make it thick enough to actually leave your skin looking like Kramer in that Seinfeld episode where he smoked the pipe .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofsljUAUdlc


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

swilk said:


> You can, to a degree, control the amount of smoke you get from the smoker. You can make it thick enough to actually leave your skin looking like Kramer in that Seinfeld episode where he smoked the pipe .....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofsljUAUdlc


My thing with the bucket is I can put the lid on and set it by the truck and go and not worry about fire. Can you snuff out the bee smoker that quickly? I've never used one.


----------



## swilk (Sep 14, 2005)

The volume it holds is pretty small so i either dump it out on the ground or just set it in the back of my truck and close the camper top door and let it burn itself out while smoking whatever gear I have in the bed of my truck.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

Some people carry water to put the smoker out, I do not. As was stated above, it's only going to burn for a few minutes after you are done, so I just set mine on a brick or in a metal pot and place it in the bed of my truck. Some have set it on their bedliner with poor results; it's HOT and will melt the liner, so don't do that!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Brad66 said:


> I have been thinking of using the scent smoker for 4 years now. I am the most skeptical person I know when it comes to hunting products because I know 99% of it is a gimmick only designed to separate us from our money. For the past 4 years I have used zero scent control, my clothes have been kept inside with house, food, pet and all kinds of other odors on them, and I have been getting on big bucks and killing them just fine by just playing the wind and watching where I walk.
> 
> I think most cases of deer not spooking when they are downwind is because they didn't catch the scent stream even though it seems like they are down wind, scent flows through the woods like water through a river and it "eddies" and swirls and changes direction based on thermals and terrain and the predominant wind direction. I do not want to discredit anyone here as I think we never know it all when it comes to whitetails and I will never say never and we all keep learning more and more daily. I will also say that just because a deer smells us does not mean they spook, the buck I shot last year I shot at 2 yards as he crossed my access trail and where I attached my climbing sticks, simply put i got lucky on a good buck that should have busted me, but he had does on his mind. Anyway I bought a smoker, a self igniting torch and propane and some hickory chips at menards for 3 bucks and smoked up my clothes outside last night and put them in a bin.
> 
> ...


I'll look forward to your results!


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

cbay said:


> Do any of you smokers notice getting busted more if you sweat? Surely you guys don't have a 100% success all the time?
> I've had mixed results, some really good and other times not so good. How about some posts about times it doesn't work. Put some "reality" to the discussion.


Gonna keep this post up to get some feedback.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I was having deer blow at me almost every day so decided to get a Bee Smoker this wk. Smoked everthing went hunting that afternoon and had a deer walk downwind of me and never changed attitude.

Put everything in a cooler that night and filled with smoke through the drain plug and left over night. Went hunting next morning had 3 little bucks walk within 10yds of me at different time of the morning the first two never changed attitude..kept feeding and slow walking. The third a cowhorn spike smelled me at about 8yds...or the tobacco juice I'd been spitting. Anyway he didn't blow or freak out just acted more curious than anything, but decided to turn and go back. Due to shortage of does in this area I'd already decided to shoot a little buck if possible for meat..he fit the bill perfect so I killed it with my Black Widow recurve as he was heading away.

I'm sold on the smoke..knew it would work, but didn't really want to smell it, but got tired of getting busted all the time.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

brock ratcliff said:


> Some people carry water to put the smoker out, I do not. As was stated above, it's only going to burn for a few minutes after you are done, so I just set mine on a brick or in a metal pot and place it in the bed of my truck. Some have set it on their bedliner with poor results; it's HOT and will melt the liner, so don't do that!


Good tips, Brock!

I'll offer that you can also use a little play sand to snuff out the smoker after using it. As Brock stated, a brick, patio block or paver under it prevents any problem with melting a truck bed liner. I set the smoker on a patio block in the zip-up wardrobe closet that I use to smoke all of my gear prior to a hunt.

"Aero" Joe


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## jblack (Sep 8, 2009)

tag


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok fellas, got to use my smoker for the first time Friday morning. I smoked up my clothes a few times over the week and put them in the tub so they already had some scent on them. I went out and smoked them and my bow and my treestand at the truck and then went into the woods. I saw 3 bucks and killed my biggest bow buck. I was monitoring the wind and set up with the wind in my favor and for the most part it did stay true. The wind did switch a few times and blew my scent back up the hill towards the ridge which is where the buck I was after beds which was confirmed by watching milkweed seeds. I am not convinced it helped but it may have as I said a few times the wind did blow to where he came out but I do know it sure didnt hurt anything. I will keep using it and keep posting my results.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Brad66 said:


> Ok fellas, got to use my smoker for the first time Friday morning. I smoked up my clothes a few times over the week and put them in the tub so they already had some scent on them. I went out and smoked them and my bow and my treestand at the truck and then went into the woods. I saw 3 bucks and killed my biggest bow buck. I was monitoring the wind and set up with the wind in my favor and for the most part it did stay true. The wind did switch a few times and blew my scent back up the hill towards the ridge which is where the buck I was after beds which was confirmed by watching milkweed seeds. I am not convinced it helped but it may have as I said a few times the wind did blow to where he came out but I do know it sure didnt hurt anything. I will keep using it and keep posting my results.



Nice success story from a skeptic. I'm also giving it a shot this year too. I believe it will work and at very least won't hurt. We shall see soon.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Great looking buck!

I thought I better add my success story so far this season. 2 weeks ago Sunday, I was sitting in a popular doe crossing area, with 3 of 4 usual entry lanes good for the wind. I did my usual routine of scent free arm & hammer clothes wash and smoking myself and gear and NEW Tribe Evo saddle before the hunt. At 5:30 PM I had a momma and fawn come in, mostly from the upwind with no detection the fed around for several minutes. Just as I was about to call it off another mature doe came in from straight downwind. Like many others have posted, she seemed aware of the smell but not spooked and continued in broadside which was a mistake, she now resides as steaks in my freezer


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

SOLD. Ordering now.

Also, can I gripe for just a moment?

For the guys talking about buying a bee smoker instead, why do that? Unless they are DRASTICALLY cheaper (which I don't know what they cost I haven't researched it), why not support the business who is actively engaged in helping the AT community? Even if the scent smoker was $10-$15 more expensive than a bee smoker, I'd still support the AT business.

*steps down off soap box*


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

So how often do you have to smoke your clothes? is it a everytime you hunt thing or once a week etc?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

gagodfrey said:


> SOLD. Ordering now.
> 
> Also, can I gripe for just a moment?
> 
> ...


I agree. I bought mine from Brock. If mine ever wears out, which it shows no signs of doing after the eight or so years I've owned it, I'll go back to Brock. Great promoter of a great idea. That's reason enough for me.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

chadw said:


> So how often do you have to smoke your clothes? is it a everytime you hunt thing or once a week etc?


I do an initial wash with scent free detergent and smoke in a ground blind at beginning of season. Smoke myself, all my gear and every layer as I put it on prior to each hunt as time permits.

I am washing and doing a good blind smoke again now before the rut 

This is my first year doing this.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Just got done smoking my clothes and equipment. I used our shed and the only request the wife made was to take out the patio chair cushions, worked real well. I did do an interesting test. I took to regular t shirts and sprayed them both with some cologne. One shirt when I was all done with my hunting stuff and had it put away I smoked. The other shirt I drenched with scent spray. The shirt that was smoked I cannot smell the cologne, just smoke smell. The shirt that I sprayed with scent spray still smelled like cologne. I have now tried 2 different brands of scent spray and spayed the shirt 6 times and I can still smell cologne. I know a deers nose is way more sensitive than mine but it was an interesting finding.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

chadw said:


> So how often do you have to smoke your clothes? is it a everytime you hunt thing or once a week etc?


Depends on how much smoke you apply. I like to do a light smoke after each cloths wash. However, I did a heavey one once that took a few washings till I could not smell it. I smoke my stands and cloths in the shed, but have used the back of my truck. I think deer reacted to the heavy smoke.
Ches.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

Mine is in the mail. I'll be using it Saturday and Sunday, Nov. 1-2. I hunt a very pressured area where the deer can come from any direction at any time...usually because they were bumped. Their noses are very keen so I'm anxious to see if the smoker can help me out. I'll be giving a full report after a week or two of use.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

gagodfrey said:


> Mine is in the mail. I'll be using it Saturday and Sunday, Nov. 1-2. I hunt a very pressured area where the deer can come from any direction at any time...usually because they were bumped. Their noses are very keen so I'm anxious to see if the smoker can help me out. I'll be giving a full report after a week or two of use.


 i want to here it as well . i will give it a try i have walk in smoker i know a spot i put one of my stands where winds swirls allot i have been busted bye old does many times if winds change on me. i will give it a shot this week and show my results will smokem to day! and let you know as well i really think i will be busted ! just like i always am, i hope i am dead wrong!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

pa.hunter
Just don't over smoke them. A little smoke goes a long way. I learned the hard way once when I did it up at champ drinking beer and forgot I had it going in the back of my truck. Deer didn't blow, but they smelled and moved off. Never had that any other time.
Ches.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

bucks1869 said:


> This is my closet Im using to smoke my stuff and it worked great.


That is so bad AS$!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

After my first run with smoking not working out, I smoked everything again for an all day sit, numerous times I believe I should have been had, but nothing never once did a deer get me in a 12 hour sit with deer in every direction! Verdict is still out for me but looks promising!


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

I smoked my clothes for the first time on Halloween. I got my bee smoker and used some cedar shavings and oak leaves. I hung all my clothes in my ASAT ground blind and smoked away.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Hunted Saturday after my first time smoking. Never had a deer downwind but did have a coyote run across the field. As soon as he got downwind of me he stopped in his tracks, did a 180 and run the way he came. Still gonna keep trying.


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

So I feel like I had the first real test of the SS today. I smoked up right before the hunt. I hung everything in the garage and smoked it all, hat, gloves, jacket, stand, boots, bow, everything. I even smoked myself while wearing my first layers. The deer that crossed my tracks didn't react much at all. They smelled me for sure, but it didn't alarm them. I had a young buck get directly downwind of me and he smelled something. He may have spotted me too, but I know he smelled me. He didn't do the typical reaction to winding a human though. He did get a little nervous and walk away. But there was no blowing, stomping and carrying on. He just left.

In the afternoon an old doe with 2 fawns got downwind of me. She definitely smelled me, but reacted similarly to the young buck. She was confused. She knew something was wrong, but rather than blow and stomp and alert every deer in the area, she actually cautiously moved closer to me to investigate. She eventually picked me out in the tree but still couldn't put all the pieces together. She knew something was wrong and she left on alert. But it was a low alert, not a crazy get-the-he!!-outta-here alert.

I'd say it was a decent success. I'm not sure the SS is a free pass on bad wind direction, but I think it helps for sure. I'm gonna keep trying it all week and see what happens. I used Hickory wood chips. I'm going to try some other woods and see if that makes a difference. I've got apple, cherry and mesquite.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I swear by using a scent smoker the bee style type. . http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2360737 I believe if it weren't for the smoking I could not do the hunts I do. Now my allergies hate the smoke since every time I get congested but the deer are more important than my nose! Love the smoker


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

I smoked my clothes last weekend before bow hunting and really didn't have a chance to re-smoke them before gun season opened this weekend. 

I was in the stand Saturday morning and just didn't feel good about the wind and that particular location, so I moved to the back of the farm and I walked probably 40 yards when I spotted a doe within 50-60 yards from me that had been walking towards me straight downwind and we were now staring at each other. She obviously didn't smell me, but caught my movement and eventually blew and ran about 30 yards and turned around to figure out what I was. I was trying to slowly creep towards her as I was protected by a small brush pile, but after getting to within about 30 yards, she finally saw me and took off back down into the woods. Oh well, I wasn't after a doe in the first 2 hours of the season, so I kept moving towards where I was planning to hunt and settled in under a cedar, overlooking the terraced back field.

About 5 minutes later, from the direction I had just walked and again, straight downwind, here come 4 does...they passed to my right at what I would estimate 8 yards and didn't have a care in the world. I let them go, hoping they would bring a buck my way...probably should have popped one in hindsight.

I don't have the deer on the wall to prove it, but I really do believe in the smoke theory as this is the 3rd time I've had something similar happen, but never from the ground and at that close of proximity.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Had four does baffled by the smoke this morning. I did a little bit of calling and "The Can' brought those four does right in within a couple of minutes. There is no question in my mind that they had my wind but they didn't spook. 

It was cold and I was shaking like a leaf as they filed out into the cut. I thought there was a buck in tow but it turned out to be all females of the non estrus type, or so it seems.

They definitely were picking up the odor but they didn't alarm and loitered there for three or four minutes before going calmly on their way.

Back at it in the same spot this afternoon, I hoping with a better report. Antlers!


----------



## gagodfrey (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm curious about how much smoke to use. Some guys are putting all their clothes in the portable closets from Walmart and smoking the he11 out of them, while other are just doing a light smoking. Does anyone have any data on the pros/cons of either method?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

gagodfrey said:


> I'm curious about how much smoke to use. Some guys are putting all their clothes in the portable closets from Walmart and smoking the he11 out of them, while other are just doing a light smoking. Does anyone have any data on the pros/cons of either method?


I wouldn't know how to qualify that but I would say I smoke mine pretty hard. I smoke everything...rifle or bow, pack, stand, clothing and even my hair. See what works for you.


----------



## WMA HUNTER (Feb 19, 2012)

It doesn't take much to be effective. More won't hurt , but a little is plenty. 

This is solely based on what I have done. No data .


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> I swear by using a scent smoker the bee style type. . http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2360737 I believe if it weren't for the smoking I could not do the hunts I do. Now my allergies hate the smoke since every time I get congested but the deer are more important than my nose! Love the smoker


Those weeds in front of your deer make it look like it's got some serious nontypical stuff going on. Nice buck!


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

posco said:


> Those weeds in front of your deer make it look like it's got some serious nontypical stuff going on. Nice buck!


Jus me and an iPhone sorry about the weeds


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just went to look at the website and it no longer exists what happened? Anyone know?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Deer can separate many smells at the same time.

How does smoke seem to overcome this?

What about breath?


----------



## heath_4503 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tag


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Just went to look at the website and it no longer exists what happened? Anyone know?


http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...qmt=p&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=m&ref=pd_sl_1t5u7b065v_p


For some reason it's not listed on Google but it is listed on Yahoo


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Just went to look at the website and it no longer exists what happened? Anyone know?


I noticed this a couple weeks ago as I was going to order one. I ended up getting one from Lancaster Archery.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

can you smell the smoke on yourself the whole time you're hunting? I'm thinking it would make me sick if I smelt smoke all morning/afternoon on me. BUT thinking about giving it a try this year.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Burtle said:


> can you smell the smoke on yourself the whole time you're hunting? I'm thinking it would make me sick if I smelt smoke all morning/afternoon on me. BUT thinking about giving it a try this year.


I dont really think its that bad. I use hicory.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

too late, just bought one off ebay for 17.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bee-Hive-Sm...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae30ba04a


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried to message Brock on here and it wouldn't go through. It said he was no longer a member or was not accepting pms.


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I tried to message Brock on here and it wouldn't go through. It said he was no longer a member or was not accepting pms.


Strange, I'm still a member, though I haven't been active due to life. I checked my INBOX, and there is nothing there... I just told my bride something happened as I know I had PM's in there. Anyway, still around. 

I shut down the Scent Smoker website. They are still available through Lancaster Archery Supply, at least for a time. As much as I enjoyed it, I just don't have time to deal with SS any longer. It's been great getting to know so many great hunters through our little garage-based business, and I'd like to think we helped a few people take a few animals along the way! The pics in this thread and many others just like it tell me we did OK!


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

Burtle said:


> can you smell the smoke on yourself the whole time you're hunting? I'm thinking it would make me sick if I smelt smoke all morning/afternoon on me. BUT thinking about giving it a try this year.


I can smell it the whole time I hunt and after until I shower.


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

gagodfrey said:


> I'm curious about how much smoke to use. Some guys are putting all their clothes in the portable closets from Walmart and smoking the he11 out of them, while other are just doing a light smoking. Does anyone have any data on the pros/cons of either method?


I use a lot and do everything I use.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I can smell rhe smoke, and love the smell of it.


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

Why buy a bee smoker? I use the common charcoal starter. Pack full of leaves and lay it on its side and it smokes like crazy


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## woodshed (Jul 23, 2007)

Autumnrider said:


> Why buy a bee smoker? I use the common charcoal starter. Pack full of leaves and lay it on its side and it smokes like crazy


I like the the bee smoker because it's maneuverable. (maybe 20.00 online) It has a lid so you wont dump hot stuff on you or gear. I put it under my shirt and let the smoke run up my back and front and the smoke permeates through it. I can lay out a jacket and slide the smoker all around and under it. I can stick the nozzle down the sleaves etc.... The bellows keeps the smoke going and provides some air pressure to pump it out when I want a good puff of it.

Woodshed


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Question...... How many or you smoke in early season warm temperatures?


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

Autumnrider said:


> Why buy a bee smoker? I use the common charcoal starter. Pack full of leaves and lay it on its side and it smokes like crazy


That will work too, but I like the bee smoker for the portability. I can take it with me and use it at the truck on my way out to the woods, or when I go out of state hunting. Not that you can't take a charcoal starter with you, but on the smoker the fire is all contained and not spilling ashes out, etc. Plus it's a cold smoke, which I much prefer over a hot smoke with ashes, etc.


----------



## jaaronnut22 (Aug 7, 2007)

At my campsite I keep an old cheap popup groundblind to hang all of my clothes in and smoke. Also I use an old metal coffee can with holes in the bottom. I have a metal cover I put over the can to choke out the flames and then the smoke rolls out and floods the blind. Ive noticed the last couple years that other guys in my group have been using the blind also.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

jgss2 said:


> Question...... How many or you smoke in early season warm temperatures?


I didn't on one of my early hunts (day 3 of season) and got busted. I have been smoking since and not had any issues. I use an old car wax tin and I set it in the bottom of a metal cabinet with my clothes hanging inside. From the locker the clothes, harness, pack and ll the other goodies go into my tote. I found apple wood chips at WW the other day for $3 a bag.

The other day I smoked some clothes for a evening hunt. On of the items was a T-shirt I planned to wear under my leaf suit. I wore the T-shirt that evening and then in the morning I was running late and scrambling to get to work so I grabbed it. All day people who worked near me asked if I smelled smoke? People even 10' away would sometimes ask if I smelled a camp fire. When I got home at the end of the day it still smelled like smoke, not a person who had worked all day.

On two separate occasions this season I have had foxes literally right under my stand, walking around where I had walked in and set up to climb and they didn't notice a thing. We wont get into how many deer have been in my vicinity without a care in the world. Some will say I simply drank the Kool-Aid but I love to Bow Hunt and try constantly to improve my skills and this works, it is a tool I can count on !


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

All I know is after 25 years and all the scent this and scent that, unscent this and that....smoking everything I go to the tree with has produced. Not just on does either. Big mature whitetails. It gets to be a PITA once on a while to do, but the results outweigh the work.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Dextee said:


> All I know is after 25 years and all the scent this and scent that, unscent this and that....smoking everything I go to the tree with has produced. Not just on does either. Big mature whitetails. It gets to be a PITA once on a while to do, but the results outweigh the work.


Yup, I don't have 25 years in but I know this idea works very well.

I forgot to mention I smoked my gear all last season and for some reason I didn't before the season got rolling this year...DUH !!


----------



## brock ratcliff (Jan 21, 2003)

I smoke my gear every time I hunt.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Picked up Hickory chips tonight. Hunting season starts in 5 days. This will be my first year trying the bee smoker. 

I picked mine up on Ebay for 13.00 shipped to my door. Worth a shot.


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am a believer in smoke. This is my first set ever using it. Had 2 does and a spike come from down wind of me and straight up underneath me. I could hear them smelling, but they never were startled. I'm done with scent sprays only smoke for me.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well i am a firm believer after this year using it. I tagged two bucks in two weeks smoked up on both sits. I had deer come in from all directions including directly downwind from me. Probably my best two bucks to date not to mention.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice bucks! I am a believer in the smoke. Been using it for several years.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

My hickory chips seem to be a pain in the ass to light inside the smoker, and I am using a torch!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

dtrkyman said:


> My hickory chips seem to be a pain in the ass to light inside the smoker, and I am using a torch!


I usually have the same problem. I put a few chips in and get them going, add some more and hit it with the torch again. Then it's bellows, bellows, bellows.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Was using oak leaves, but had mixed results, so I want to stick with the hickory and see what happens!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use hickory chips and have had great luck. I have noticed though that you need to get the smoker burning really well before you put other chips on top so you get the really thick white smoke coming out of the smoker. When you get that smoke everything. I had deer all over me on my last sit when i shot my 8 pt and not a one had a clue or a care in the world that i was there.


----------



## Ice Pick (Dec 27, 2011)

For guys that have had success with "smoking" your gear, I hunt some fairly rugged terrain with swirling winds. I've had several adult does wind me this season, they haven't spooked badly but, they knew something wasn't right. I do have 1 stand with bait, (legal here) how do you think the smoke smell would go over with spooky deer over bait? I really need some cold dry air to hunt these ridges, it's crazy how smart some of our northern state land deer are here! It's so hard to say "hunt the wind" when I literally have had deer come from every direction at different times, there are no hills too steep for deer not to use there, very tough hunting. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ice Pick said:


> For guys that have had success with "smoking" your gear, I hunt some fairly rugged terrain with swirling winds. I've had several adult does wind me this season, they haven't spooked badly but, they knew something wasn't right. I do have 1 stand with bait, (legal here) how do you think the smoke smell would go over with spooky deer over bait? I really need some cold dry air to hunt these ridges, it's crazy how smart some of our northern state land deer are here! It's so hard to say "hunt the wind" when I literally have had deer come from every direction at different times, there are no hills too steep for deer not to use there, very tough hunting. Thanks for any replies.


You just got to try it. I was one skeptical sob on this, but after going the scent free route for many years, then ozone garbage, I tried it. I said it before. My mouth dropped open on more than 1 hunt with the results. It worked again just this past Saturday with my daughter getting her 1st deer. Mature Doe and fawns cut our wind, and the big Doe whiffed and moved right on through it. Couple minutes later she was dead from the TC. I do scent free shower still, so that that I add as little human smell as possible to the smoke smell.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Some deer are more nervous than others and will react differently. That is with anything you use such as evercalm, deer dander, other scent blockers ect. The one thing i have noticed on the nervous ones is they don't bolt when they smell the smoke, they usually just work their way through the area. Now given they are on guard you will still have plenty of chances to harvest the deer. It seems like they don't spook. The last sit i was on i had deer come in from every direction and not one spooked. I've walked up on bedded deer when i was walking in to my stand and they don't spook they just move off. You honestly just need to try it and find out for yourself how well this technique works. Good luck!


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ice Pick said:


> For guys that have had success with "smoking" your gear, I hunt some fairly rugged terrain with swirling winds. I've had several adult does wind me this season, they haven't spooked badly but, they knew something wasn't right. I do have 1 stand with bait, (legal here) how do you think the smoke smell would go over with spooky deer over bait? I really need some cold dry air to hunt these ridges, it's crazy how smart some of our northern state land deer are here! It's so hard to say "hunt the wind" when I literally have had deer come from every direction at different times, there are no hills too steep for deer not to use there, very tough hunting. Thanks for any replies.


I was in exactly the same situation as you are in. Hunting steep hills in ky and getting busted by the shifting wind and thermals. I was religious in my scent protection but I always got busted. Since using the smoking method I have yet to have a deer blow out. And I have some jumpy scared stupid deer. I smoke my clothes in a portable closet, put them in a plastic tub boots and all, then when j get to the site I smoke up pretty much stripped down to my skippys. Makes for a cold start but to see a deer come in from down wind, sniff the air and keep right on coming is down right incredible. Try it. My guess is you'll be sold the first time out.


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

Got my smoker and been smoking this year and not been busted so far. Burning pecan leaves and twigs from the yard. Both places I hunt are loaded with pecans


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Keep the success coming in guys! This technique works help spread the word!


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

brock ratcliff said:


> Strange, I'm still a member, though I haven't been active due to life. I checked my INBOX, and there is nothing there... I just told my bride something happened as I know I had PM's in there. Anyway, still around.
> 
> I shut down the Scent Smoker website. They are still available through Lancaster Archery Supply, at least for a time. As much as I enjoyed it, I just don't have time to deal with SS any longer. It's been great getting to know so many great hunters through our little garage-based business, and I'd like to think we helped a few people take a few animals along the way! The pics in this thread and many others just like it tell me we did OK!


Thank you for bringing this technique into the spotlight and sorry that you didn't get enough support to keep it up. 
We're going to try it this rut season.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been using a bee smoker with hickory chips the last two years and seems to work amazing. Just yesterday I had 12 does get behind me. Down wind a couple smelled the air and walked right through it. I still try to hunt the wind as best as possible BUT especially during the rut I am a little less afraid to get in the stuff I really want to be in. I smoke every time I get into a tree.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Killed him October first. I smoke for every hunt, but the wind was perfect.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats man nice buck!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats an outstanding buck but that perspective on that photo is a little bit much.

I pulled my smoker off the shelf yesterday. Debating on trying it again ever so lightly.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

My daughter's buck came in down wind, 20 yards below us. I know he smelled the smoke off of us, he went on alert, but continued to walk past slow and gave her a great shot opportunity that she made the most of.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

There is less perspective on that deer than thought. That deer had a huge body!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations to your daughter Mao!


----------



## juglow (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry if this was asked. Those that use the scent smoker. Do you just smoke your clothes before each hunt or do you take it with you to the woods? If you take it, do you hang it in your tree? Looks like some just smoke clothes while others actually take it afield?


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I give my camouflage clothes a heavy dose of smoke while they are hanging. After that I then smoke my base layers and entire body and leave the smoker behind.


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can someone post a link where the scent smoker can be purchased? Thanks


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I got mine on ebay for $16 shipped last yr and it works. I just grab a handfull of leaves put a piece of tissue paper under them and lite it up.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

The scent smoker is just a bee smoker that you can purchase off amazon for about $20. There used to be a scent smoker website but Brock had to shut down the website due to lack of time


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I got mine off eBay, just a bee smoker for like $16


----------



## jimb1069 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, Found them on Ebay.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

jimb1069 said:


> Thanks guys, Found them on Ebay.



That's where I found mine. 13.00 shipped to my door


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

So dumb question I guess, how different would having your hunting gear on or having near your campfires smoke?


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't think much, other than using a smoker it will be stronger I would think.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Interesting. I have had some pretty strong camp fire ordor smelling clothes. Before reading this thread I thought that was not a good thing while out hunting deer? Mainly birch or oak.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

As long as it is hardwood it don't matter


----------



## jaaronnut22 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hoyt said:


> I got mine on ebay for $16 shipped last yr and it works. I just grab a handfull of leaves put a piece of tissue paper under them and lite it up.


You may not be getting the full benefit of the smoke if you are using leaves in lieu of hardwood chips. The hardwood contains the antibacterial agents that eliminate scent containing bacteria. Dried leaves would just give you an odor without the added benefit.


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

My son shot his first deer saturday. (He's nine and was using my CVA Accura for ky ml season opener). We smoked up good when we got to the farm. Sat about 45 minutes and had a doe come in downwind of us. She had no clue we were there. He out the hammer down and scored his first deer. I was proud of him and thankful to share the moment with him


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

Well evidently I'm too stupid to figure out how to rotate the picture. Whatever. It's a boy with a deer.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

jaaronnut22 said:


> You may not be getting the full benefit of the smoke if you are using leaves in lieu of hardwood chips. The hardwood contains the antibacterial agents that eliminate scent containing bacteria. Dried leaves would just give you an odor without the added benefit.


Not sure about that. I usually use hickory chips. Yesterday I was running short on time so I just grabbed a handful of leaves and put them in there and smoked up. While on my stand I had 2 does walk in and not only cross the path I walked in on, but actually bed down on the path 40 yards from my stand. Maybe it was just coincidence.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I know we are supposed to use the hardwood chips but I've been using pecans after they fall from my tree. Does it have the antibacterial effect. It seems to work but just wondering


----------



## jaaronnut22 (Aug 7, 2007)

shaffer88 said:


> I know we are supposed to use the hardwood chips but I've been using pecans after they fall from my tree. Does it have the antibacterial effect. It seems to work but just wondering


Whatever woods you would use to smoke meat with would be the list to use for this application also. That is the whole reason you can leave smoked meat out unrefrigerated is because the hardwood smoke contains the proper lignins that prevent the bacterial growth. The entire premise that smoke was sold to me on was it is in no way a cover scent, it is a human scent eliminator. In theory if you could apply smoke and it would leave zero odor it should still have the same effect.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

My daughter and her first at 91 yards with the TC Encore 200grn Shockwave. All 13 deer came from down wind from bedding I KNOW I couldn't get away with hunting on a South wind ever before, which it was that morning. I smoked everything the night before except the gun. The only reason she had to take the long shot was because when they were at 15 yards, she said out loud.. OMG!! They spooked and I laughed.:wink:


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I agree with jaaronnut22 on this. You need to have the hardwood with the lignins to eliminate the bacteria. I'm not saying leaves don't work because they may have some left over from the tree they were growing on. I wouldn't risk it though and always use either hardwood chips or their leaves to be on the safe side. Congrats to your boy Nateb440!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats Dextee


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

dtrkyman said:


> My hickory chips seem to be a pain in the ass to light inside the smoker, and I am using a torch!


 Put in a small hand full and then burn them good with the torch and when they are going, throw in another small hand full on top and it will smoke very good then.


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

HaD a shot at him earlier in the year. I hit his elbow and glanced off the wrong way. He came back out Sunday night and gave another chance.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations Tim! I'm guessing you smoked up before you went hunting that day?


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Congratulations Tim! I'm guessing you smoked up before you went hunting that day?


Yeah man been doing it for 3 years now. I am believer
Lol. Buddy I hunt started to complain about it. He said I smelled like a camp fire. He asked if I was standing by a fire in my hunting cloths. You should have seen the look on his face when I told him I do it on purpose.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> Put in a small hand full and then burn them good with the torch and when they are going, throw in another small hand full on top and it will smoke very good then.


Exactly what I do, still a pain to get going, take to much time to get it going!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Watch using these things too close to gear, ask me how I know you can create a back draft and burn gear.


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

Mine is sitting on my doorstep, and I'm here at work. What wood chips do you all prefer and why?


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I am sold on this hardwoods smoking thing.
went and bought some hickory chips yesterday.
Smoke my hunting clothes today.
just had an adult doe 20 yards from me with winds gusts going every which way.
she was by me for 25 minutes calm as could be considering the wind and leaves blowing.
A couple of times I thought damn I am busted.
she put her nose up sniffed around and nothing no spiking. In act she is right under my ladder stand now. See ya


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Tim Boone said:


> HaD a shot at him earlier in the year. I hit his elbow and glanced off the wrong way. He came back out Sunday night and gave another chance.
> View attachment 3085170


Ah, man. I CLEARLY live in the wrong part of NJ. I don't see bucks like that around me!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

She left. Was going to say, thanks op for the tip!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bearpawx4 said:


> Well I am sold on this hardwoods smoking thing.
> went and bought some hickory chips yesterday.
> Smoke my hunting clothes today.
> just had an adult doe 20 yards from me with winds gusts going every which way.
> ...


Glad you have found the secret of smoking up.


----------



## RCollins (Dec 31, 2008)

Not a big buck, but he is dead down wind at 20 yards and clearly smells the smoke, and never did pick me off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjGtvBs1e_4


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Tim Boone said:


> Yeah man been doing it for 3 years now. I am believer
> Lol. Buddy I hunt started to complain about it. He said I smelled like a camp fire. He asked if I was standing by a fire in my hunting cloths. You should have seen the look on his face when I told him I do it on purpose.


I wish i could have seen it that would have been priceless lol!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

RCollins said:


> Not a big buck, but he is dead down wind at 20 yards and clearly smells the smoke, and never did pick me off.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjGtvBs1e_4


That is a good example of the smoke at work! I would have to say that he is one of the more nervous deer because i usually see them whiff the air once or twice and keep on going about their business. Another point is yes they do smell the smoke, but if that was a shooter look at all the chances you had to shoot this deer.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Smoke is the ONLY way to go. Have had deer bed down down wind and had no cares in the world. Best tactic hands down and is cheap as hell to boot.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Does smoking have any negative impact on wool clothing? Not really sure why it would, just figured I'd ask before I smoked them.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lost my damn smoker!!!! I'm pissed wife moved it and we are in the getting ready to move so packing things up and poof gone. So I'm using an old paint can I used prior to the bee smoker. Doesn't work near as well. I miss my smoker


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I picked up one off eBay for $14 the other day


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Got mine to light quickly by laying it on its side so the wind could get to it, was just a slight breeze and it lit easier than any other time i have used it!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Peter K said:


> Does smoking have any negative impact on wool clothing? Not really sure why it would, just figured I'd ask before I smoked them.


No.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Great thread. I smoked my clothes and gear all last year with great results and actually can't remember getting busted one time. This year I bought all new Sitka stuff so I have been trying the whole "scent free" process of washing and keeping in a sealed bag and only putting them on when its time to hunt. Well guess what, IT DOESN"T WORK! I bet I have been busted (stomping/storting/RUN) 15 times so far this season. Going back to smoking because I know it works. Another reason is when I hunt Ohio for several days I have a fire going pretty much all the time and it's easy to stand in the smoke before a hunt and cover myself in it.


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Fling, I'm in the same boat as you and just spent a fortune on new Sitka gear. I have always been super conscious of scent and the thought of smelling up these new clothes with smoke makes me cringe. But I really want to try it out. May just have to try it with some older clothes.


----------



## spikker (Oct 22, 2013)

My local Southern States wants $40 for a bee smoker. Need to find one cheaper than that.


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

ebay or amazon. less than $20


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

spikker said:


> My local Southern States wants $40 for a bee smoker. Need to find one cheaper than that.


Here you go......Walmart if you don't already have one. (Why does it have to be a BEE SMOKER?)


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Someone said that Harbor Freight has them, I have not verified yet...


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Amazon has them for 12 $


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Back to Scent Smoking my clothes again this year each time before I go out. Passed this deer directly down wind on Sunday morning. A few bigger ones around. He did smell me but just slowly walked off. Went to church and came back in the evening I spotted the same deer bedded >100 yards from where I saw him in the morning. Without the cover smoke sent you think he would have remained in the area? No hot does yet either.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

erniepower said:


> Fling, I'm in the same boat as you and just spent a fortune on new Sitka gear. I have always been super conscious of scent and the thought of smelling up these new clothes with smoke makes me cringe. But I really want to try it out. May just have to try it with some older clothes.


Trust me it does work! I have been trying a different approach so far this year and it's not working at all lol. Been busted way too many times this year so I'm going back to smoking lol. I've had good success with it in the past so I need to just stick with it!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Worked again for me Sunday morning. Doe and fawns down wind. She smelled it. Tried to spot me in the tree. Did 2 freaking circles while her does watched. Then she just gave up. walked off nice and calm, tail down and at a normal pace.
I was ready to shoot if she snorted. So the smoke saved her life :mracoustic:


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

My son shot his first deer with a muzzleloader a couple weeks ago in Kentucky. Doe came in with two fawns downwind. Not even a pause this time. He put the doe down. Proud of him. Thankful for the smokers success.


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

it works, its the best scent control i have found, and for the price it's incredible


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

What are you guys using in the bee smokers? Just hardwood chips? Think i'm gonna get one from Amazon. Can't beat $12.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Hickory chips $3 Walmart. Heet in the yellow bottle to start


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Propane torch works great with the chips....get em burning just a bit...then close smoker lid, puff it a few times and away it goes. Had 2 bucks pass downwind at 43 yds. Stopped, looked my way a few seconds, then just casually walked on.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

I use a combination of leaves from around my house and hickory chips that I pick up at Walmart.


----------



## LYON (Dec 1, 2011)

Thought I would throw my $.02 into this thread. I got a SS last year for christmas, used it a little to finish out the late muzzleloader season here in Iowa. I didn't have any firm situations that made me believe due to not having to get very close to deer with the muzzy. Archery season opened October 1st and I've only been out a few times. Needless to say I was excited to see what the smoked clothes thing was all about. Didn't have much in the way of downwind deer the first few sits, but last night I had a different, very positive experience. Sitting in a creek bottom stand that's maybe 15' off the ground. Wind was almost directly out of the East. I was expecting deer to feed out in a field to my North east, naturally, that didn't happen. Instead the first deer I saw was this guy, directly to my south. 







I'd guess him to be a 2.5 year old buck, maybe 3.5. He ended up coming to the west side of me, 20 yards directly downwind. He smelled the air a bit but didn't seem to care at all. I don't have much cover in this tree and he looked directly at me a couple times, and again didn't care. Right where he stopped to my west, the ground slopes up quickly to a height that about matches my height in the tree. The slope is covered with thick brush. As this buck was standing there, downwind, another buck, that I didn't know was there started raking his antlers against the brush at the top of the hill, also directly downwind at a similar elevation as me. So here I have two bucks, probably 20 yards apart and separated by a 15' elevation difference, both within 40 yards and downwind of me. Surely some of my scent would have hit them. Once I had a visual on the buck on top, I saw him smell the air a few times, but he never acted spooky. The first buck on the bottom noticed the buck on top and ended up turning around and walking back the way he came. I wasn't positive which buck was on the hill, so I softly grunted and he came right down to me. Followed the same trail as the first buck. This is the second buck. 













The pics don't look like it but he's also a 3.5 year old and got a pass as well. Awesome to say the least. Any other time the first buck would have bolted as soon as he got downwind, and I probably never would have seen the second one. I still want to test it more, but that was a very positive experience for sure!


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought one today. Going to try it hopefully this weekend


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

where from, did you buy it


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Amazon. It was even prime for 12.99


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Boys, I swear by smoking up. A few tips from a long time smoker(of my clothes that is)
1) leaves will work if using as a cover, but the majority of the point is to use the hardwood, by doing so it not only works as a cover but as an antibacterial. To truly eliminate scent. 
2) I do a "deep smoke" a couple times a season meaning I place them in my cooler and smoke it up. Leave it for ten min, open lid rearrange clothes, repeat 4-5 times, by doing so I think it helps penetrate the clothes and stick to the fabric better.








3) before doing my deep smoke I individual smoke each article completely making sure to get on the inside the sleeves and pant legs








4) daily before walking in I do a quick puff after I'm dressed/ as I'm packing them in my day bag. To get a fresh smoke

5) don't let your wife clean your side of the garage!!! I just found my smoker tonight. I've been using and old paint can making a fire in it and standing over it like a hobo.

6) don't be alarmed if this is your first time "smoking up" they will smell you and possibly look at you or in your direction, the point of this is that they smell the smoke and not an alarming smell like you

good luck


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh and finished all just in time to grab a cold one sit down to watch my royals!! Let's "smoke" the mets!! Go royals


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Tag for later


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

I started doing this last year and always just build a small fire, but i'm thinking the bee smoker would be quicker and possible more effective so i ordered one tonight off ebay. For around 14 bucks it seemed like the thing to do. Might just buy a bag of wood chips too. Grabbing limbs and stuff around the house has worked fine, but thinking maybe sticking to the hardwood chips may be better than my dried out limbs and leaves. It still works some the way i do it - as most the time they identify the smell and just leave. Heck, maybe they will stick around now.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I have done it on and off the last 2 seasons, I still get busted, though a few times it seems I did not, so I am not sold on it but will keep trying it, I know for sure scent lock/blocker and all the sprays do not work!


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

I currently have mixed opinions of this product. I do own and use my bee smoker with hickory chips to do my clothes / boots. The few times that I've also smoked my entire body + equipment I have had a deer blow on me. My personal opinion is for my geographic region that deer don't encounter the smoke smell often. I have witnessed deer come in down wind and be very hesitant/cautious. They offer a shot opportunity, but i elect to pass. Once they got within 10-15yrds they typically bolt. I don't feel like I have a solid opinion based on my encounters. I look forward to future hunts using this product. Hopefully I will have some great experiences like you guys.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just a question, people who smoke do you smoke boughten chips from the store that may not be found in your area, poster above it made me think, people who may use the boughten mesquite wood but don't have mesquite in there area you think they know the different smells, or maybe in the south it would not work as well in the south where wood fire stoves may not be as common


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

shaffer88 said:


> Just a question, people who smoke do you smoke boughten chips from the store that may not be found in your area, poster above it made me think, people who may use the boughten mesquite wood but don't have mesquite in there area you think they know the different smells, or maybe in the south it would not work as well in the south where wood fire stoves may not be as common


Other members in this thread have had great luck in florida, furthest south in the USA, using this product. I feel like its potential to work every where is great, but it honestly is hit or miss. Wish you the best of luck with the animals you pursue


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

The geographical theory makes sense, so this fall I've been starting a few little fires in a coffee can, throwing some moist grass on it, and letting it drift through my area. Hopefully that will take care of that theory! Ive just stopped on the road when the wind was blowing in the right direction and let the smoke go where it may.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

batsonbe said:


> Other members in this thread have had great luck in florida, furthest south in the USA, using this product. I feel like its potential to work every where is great, but it honestly is hit or miss. Wish you the best of luck with the animals you pursue


I know it works for me I was just openly thinking. As in if someone Iowa uses mesquite, rather than oak, would it work the same? Other than making you hungry


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

so. I might as well go all in. I bought a metal wardrobe cabinet off of craigslist to hang clothes in and smoke them. I wonder, when you guys use cabinets like that, do you just put the scentsmoker in the bottom and let it burn? I was looking at a product called the a-maz-n-smoker. Its a cold smoking tray that works off of sawdust instead of chips. I figure you could light it and set in the bottom of the cabinet and let it burn. Perhaps I am just overthinking it. 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I thought if this.....what if before season you charred some logs and put them near your hunting area? The deer would get used to the smell and wouldn't pay any attention to a smoked up hunter. May be a dumb idea, just thinking out loud LOL.


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I read somewhere of a guy putting lump charcoal at the base of his tree. Same concept I think


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Where I hunt they burn the woods so smoke doesn't bother the deer


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

flinginairos said:


> I thought if this.....what if before season you charred some logs and put them near your hunting area? The deer would get used to the smell and wouldn't pay any attention to a smoked up hunter. May be a dumb idea, just thinking out loud LOL.


This is crazy but i had a friend tell me his uncle would go to the areas he hunts every other week or so and hang ripped up t-shirts in the trees with his scent on it all year so the deer would get used to his scent. i often thought of trying it.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

B4L Okie said:


> Propane torch works great with the chips....get em burning just a bit...then close smoker lid, puff it a few times and away it goes. Had 2 bucks pass downwind at 43 yds. Stopped, looked my way a few seconds, then just casually walked on.


 AND, if downwind deer aren't spooked they could end up, upwind of you.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, any of you that are worried about ruining your hunting clothes with smoke, just spray on your favorite scent eliminator and eliminate the smoke smell, right?


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

walks with a gi said:


> Hey, any of you that are worried about ruining your hunting clothes with smoke, just spray on your favorite scent eliminator and eliminate the smoke smell, right?


That is some deep, deep sarcasm


----------



## LYON (Dec 1, 2011)

walks with a gi said:


> Hey, any of you that are worried about ruining your hunting clothes with smoke, just spray on your favorite scent eliminator and eliminate the smoke smell, right?


That right there is funny!


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Got mine


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Serious question?
Does the smoke smell wash out easily? Also after your done hunting does the clothes you wear underneath smell also? 
Thx


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

eliminator2 said:


> Serious question?
> Does the smoke smell wash out easily? Also after your done hunting does the clothes you wear underneath smell also?
> Thx


 IMO, it might take 2 or 3 washings to get the smoke smell out and yes your under clothing and even skin may have lasting smoke odor. Personally I smoke all my garments that I will wear while hunting except underwear. I believe it's especially important to smoke your face mask and hat. Ocassionally wash those items to get rid of scalp odor and then re-smoke them before hunting. Even after I'm done hunting and in the house I can smell the smoke though it may be the accumulated odor in my sinuses That I smell. One shower and I'm scent free. This tactic works very well!
I had 4 deer downwind of me last evening from 300 to 18 yards as they worked their was directly towards me into the wind. None of them lifted their noses to check, I'm sure they were getting a direct blast of hickory and didn't need to confirm any suspicion. The two small bucks I could have easily taken at 18 yards as they fed on corn in the field edge. The does were a little farther out at 25 but showed no sign of being spooked. I'm beginning to think they like the smell..


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Going to pick one of these up this week, need to make room for the wife's clothes too now. They have them in camo too.

http://www.menards.com/main/p-1444433451615-c-12648.htm?tid=-3736271582455322208


----------



## Hillrunner (Sep 13, 2009)

Had several deer come in down wind of me and my 12 year old daughter last night. Only 1 doe stopped and sniffed for a few minutes but she ended up moving on without spooking. I had smoked all our hunting clothes but not the clothes we had on underneath or ourselves.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think I need to try this.


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Just got busted by a down wind . Deer at 100 yards, but I think she saw me move....


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

walks with a gi said:


> IMO, it might take 2 or 3 washings to get the smoke smell out and yes your under clothing and even skin may have lasting smoke odor. Personally I smoke all my garments that I will wear while hunting except underwear. I believe it's especially important to smoke your face mask and hat. Ocassionally wash those items to get rid of scalp odor and then re-smoke them before hunting. Even after I'm done hunting and in the house I can smell the smoke though it may be the accumulated odor in my sinuses That I smell. One shower and I'm scent free. This tactic works very well!
> I had 4 deer downwind of me last evening from 300 to 18 yards as they worked their was directly towards me into the wind. None of them lifted their noses to check, I'm sure they were getting a direct blast of hickory and didn't need to confirm any suspicion. The two small bucks I could have easily taken at 18 yards as they fed on corn in the field edge. The does were a little farther out at 25 but showed no sign of being spooked. I'm beginning to think they like the smell..


Thanks for the reply. Just don't think it's worth it for me. Don't want to smell like I just came from a bomb fire party. Plus don't want my truck seats smelling either.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

eliminator2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Just don't think it's worth it for me. Don't want to smell like I just came from a bomb fire party. Plus don't want my truck seats smelling either.


 That's perfectly understandable, you'll just have to fool them some other way. I hate the smell too but I'm willing to live with it and like the results myself.


----------



## tnhunter32 (Jun 29, 2012)

After reading all this I went ahead and ordered a smoker. I put all my clothes in my pop up blind tonight and let it smoke for about two hours. That was easy and seemed to get a strong smoke smell into everything. I can't see it working too good when I'm trying to smoke up at the truck in Kansas and the wind is blowing 30 mph wind!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

tnhunter32 said:


> I can't see it working too good when I'm trying to smoke up at the truck in Kansas and the wind is blowing 30 mph wind!


That's the hard part. I've had plenty of mornings turning this way and that trying to guide the smoke where it needed to go. Some days you need a windbreak.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

posco said:


> That's the hard part. I've had plenty of mornings turning this way and that trying to guide the smoke where it needed to go. Some days you need a windbreak.


If you have a topper on your truck, jump in back and play cheech n chong. Lol


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

eliminator2 said:


> If you have a topper on your truck, jump in back and play cheech n chong. Lol


Bong-like hits are a thing of the past for me but I do recommend goggles.


----------



## eliminator2 (Feb 19, 2011)

posco said:


> Bong-like hits are a thing of the past for me but I do recommend goggles.


Lmao..ya gave that sport up long ago.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

eliminator2 said:


> Lmao..ya gave that sport up long ago.


Yep, but I'm serious about the goggles. You guys must have done the 4:00 am dance in your driveway blinded by smoke. I know I have.


----------



## Pgohil (Mar 30, 2011)

Any chance of "over-smoking" ?? What I mean is that the smile smell is to strong and keeps deer away. Still experimenting a bunch a year later. I've had mixed results.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

eliminator2 said:


> Serious question?
> Does the smoke smell wash out easily? Also after your done hunting does the clothes you wear underneath smell also?
> Thx


No it takes some time. I sit around a camp fire every weekend outside of archery season and the peak of winter so I know a little about this. I did the smoked clothes last season and still got busted. I'm gonna give it another try because on my elk hunt I went a full week without a shower and wearing the same clothes and I would stand in the smoke to cover up the BO from my own nose. 

My nose is no comparison to a deer nose but I'm gonna give it another try.

Was side affect from the smoking was it made thing of Brq. while I was hunting.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

After trying other methods of scent control (mentioned earlier in this thread) and being busted several times, I went back to smoking my clothes this weekend and saw the results right away! I had 10 deer under 20 yards this weekend, half of them being bucks and some older does, and didn't get busted one time! I had a nice 2.5 yo buck at under 20 yards for over an hour directly downwind of me and he never showed a bit of concern. I watched him put his nose in the air and test the wind several times and then continue to feed. The one encounter had me a bit confused but the result was interesting. I heard a deer blowing close to 150 yards away and over the course of an hour she would blow twice but each time she was closer. She got to 70 yards directly down wind, blew twice then continued walking around me until she was out of my scent stream. At that point she was calm and fed around and out of sight. She most definitely smelled me causing her to blow like that, but instead of leaving she got closer and eventually settled down. My dad also smoked his clothes this weekend and had just as many deer in range as me and had our #1 target buck, a 4.5yo eight point, at 30 yards but didn't get a shot. After this weekend I will never use another method. It works!


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Anybody tried cedar shavings? I have been using hickory chips but saw a bag of cedar shavings for bedding in tractor supply. Picked some up. It lit much easier.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Pgohil said:


> Any chance of "over-smoking" ?? What I mean is that the smile smell is to strong and keeps deer away. Still experimenting a bunch a year later. I've had mixed results.


 My clothes, to me reek with hickory smoke smell. It may alarm a game animal if it comes in from close upwind and gets into your downwind stream close suddenly. Like a deer passing under your stand traveling with the wind and it suddenly encounters your scent a little ways out. In the real world the amount of smoke you would have in your clothing is nothing compared to a real brush or tree pile fire out in the country. A brush fire 3 miles away might smell like you do at 40 but the scent "cone" you emit will be narrower.


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

I started smoking my clothes this year an had my first encounter with deer last weekend. The wind changed on me and a few does appeared directly down-wind of me. They obviously smelled something, as their nose was high in the air facing me, but they'd take a sniff and continue to graze. They were there for probably 20 minutes before casually walking away and grazing. No doubt this works!

But now, I have a dilemma. I was hunting sunday and got caught in some crazy rain. Unfortunately I got sidetracked when I got home and didn't get to my clothes as soon as I should have and now they smell all moldy - which I'm trying to wash that out with little success. I'll try washing in vinegar tonight. Now my issue will be, I will have nowhere to dry them. I live in NW Florida where the humidity is 84% and rain showers for the next couple days. I don't have a covered porch and I use my garage for screen printing and some of those chemicals are harsh. I don't want to dry them in the dryer, because we use those smell good dryer sheets. Does anybody have any recommendations? The only thing I can think of is use the guest bedroom closet (which is just a clothes storage) with a dehumidifier. If I do that, then smoke my clothes, do you think I'll be alright?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Wash them with hunter's clothes wash and dry them in the dryer without the dryer sheets, clean the lint trap out good before you dry them. The heat from the dryer will kill any remaining bacteria that might have started and then smoke them up again. The smoke will cover the remaining odors.


----------



## claymaker (Oct 7, 2015)

I"m in, got my smoker couple of days ago, Clothes are washing now. Gonna go fire it up, thinking u should probably run some chips through it, and seasoning it once before using???

Leaving for 4 day hunt tonight, will post results, hunting public land!


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

walks with a gi said:


> Wash them with hunter's clothes wash and dry them in the dryer without the dryer sheets, clean the lint trap out good before you dry them. The heat from the dryer will kill any remaining bacteria that might have started and then smoke them up again. The smoke will cover the remaining odors.


What I'm worried about regarding the dryer, is that when I just open it up the smell is unmistakable. I think it basically coated the drum. Before I left for work this morning, I use the "sanitize" setting on my washer - I'll see how well that works.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

You can get the hunter specialties dryer sheets. Not sure how well they work.


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

Once I find something that works, I'll post it but I don't want to take this thread off-track. Once I do get the smell out, do you all think it would be OK to dry my stuff in the most scent-free area of the house and smoke them before I hunt?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Interesting read I found on human scent. read about the female Doberman that could detect the odor from one person and that the only way the scent could be eliminated was a hot air dry. From the CIA studies. https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...ence/kent-csi/vol5no2/html/v05i2a04p_0001.htm


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

claymaker said:


> I"m in, got my smoker couple of days ago, Clothes are washing now. Gonna go fire it up, thinking u should probably run some chips through it, and seasoning it once before using???
> 
> Leaving for 4 day hunt tonight, will post results, hunting public land!


 No "seasoning" necessary for the smoker. It's stainless steel and I doubt there was any oil used in it's manufacturing process. The smokers get very hot and would burn off any oily film or human handling.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

walks with a gi said:


> Interesting read I found on human scent. read about the female Doberman that could detect the odor from one person and that the only way the scent could be eliminated was a hot air dry. From the CIA studies. https://www.cia.gov/library/center-...ence/kent-csi/vol5no2/html/v05i2a04p_0001.htm


Very interesting stuff!


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

frankVA said:


> You can get the hunter specialties dryer sheets. Not sure how well they work.


The sanitize setting on the washer did the trick!


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Good to know! I apparently need a new washer, I never heard of a sanitize setting


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm interested, can't find it on the net though. Anybody got info on the site and how to order one?


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Look up bee smoker on Amazon. I got mine for 12$


----------



## jbunch (Dec 8, 2011)

Been hunting every day sense last Friday. I've been smoking my close every day when I come at noon and I've yet to get busted. This is the first time I've ever used it and I'm a believer. I did notice the rain does seem to take the smell out. I just hung my close out to dry and smoked again.


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

Went all in with smoke for today. And wow. It was rifle season and usually the deer are very skittish, but today I saw at least 20, 4 different bucks and finally shot this one. Not a single deer spooked. This buck actually came by 3 times before I got a shot. I heavy smoked all my clothes in a cabinet before coming here. I may have to give this a few more tries.


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

frankVA said:


> Anybody tried cedar shavings? I have been using hickory chips but saw a bag of cedar shavings for bedding in tractor supply. Picked some up. It lit much easier.


Cedar shavings is all I use. 
I keep my clothes in a bin. Every time I hunt I get dressed outside. I keep a gallon ziplock bag of cedar shavings in my bin with my bee smoker and a grill lighter. I get all dressed, light the smoker, and let it smoke my person/pack/whatever. I leave it smoking and go hunting. By the time I return, the smoker has cooled. I dump out any ashes and put it back in the bin with my clothes. I haven't been busted all season and have been looking at deer through my platform and had them feeding down wind.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Smoking up is the only way to go. I have converted my friend and my girlfriend to using this method.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Anyone smokin their clothes this year? I just did some of mine yesterday with hickory.


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

I smoke prior to the hunt when season gets here I will be


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't take a shower or wash my hair . Just smoke up my cloth's and good to go . I 've had many deer downwind and not spook . Like was stated when they get downwind they scent check the air and go back to feeding . Had a doe so close to my ground blind last year I could have stuck her with my arrow with my hand . I'm convinced . Best of luck to everyone this year . :wink:


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Season opener here in Ohio is the 24th......I'll be taking one of my daughters out probably on the 25th and we'll be all smoked up for sure. I've been using my smoker for about 3 yrs now....nothing beats it.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Anyone smokin their clothes this year? I just did some of mine yesterday with hickory.


I am. You mentioned using hickory. That's not a native wood here in Maine but I buy and use the hickory chips sold at Walmart. That's the only place I'm aware of that sells smoker chips around here. 

BASSFAN07 mentioned cedar shavings. Cedar is native to this area and now that I think about it, I can probably buy a bale of the stuff they use for horse bedding for about the price I pay for a tiny bag at Walmart. I don't know that deer would be discriminating on the aroma different wood puts off but you never know. Burning twigs off of local trees would most likely work as well as anything..


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I have done this the last 2 years with great success. The only down side is smelling like smoke all the time. I was really contemplating going back to the washing clothes and hanging them outside but I don't know. It seems to work well up through november but once it gets really cold and late season the deer spook from any scent of any kind. I even hunt next to a campground that people stay at until mid/late november if the weather doesn't get too cold.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just started to try it this year.


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Tag*

Tag


----------



## 500GT (Jul 24, 2009)

BowhunterT100 said:


> I just started to try it this year.


Well it's about time you stated smoking up it works great it's all I use as you know.


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

What is address for the website


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

brock ratcliff said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering if any of you Scent Smoker users have a good success story, maybe with a grip and grin photo to share. It's getting to be that time of year, and I LOVE to hear the stories of success! Perhaps we will use your story and picture on our website ( with your permission of course). If you don't mind sharing, I'd love to see 'em from years past!


I am still trying to find the website to order a scent smoker

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

boonez40 said:


> I am still trying to find the website to order a scent smoker
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


I think they went out of business. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D8ORVG6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Bee smoker that I use $14


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

They did go out of business. They are cheaper on Ebay usually and its always free shipping 

I smoked my clothes again for this year!


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

mikemkd said:


> I think they went out of business. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D8ORVG6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Bee smoker that I use $14


Thanks, went aheaded and ordered one of them. 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

Burtle said:


> They did go out of business. They are cheaper on Ebay usually and its always free shipping
> 
> I smoked my clothes again for this year!


I use the amazon prime with free 2 day shipping. Total cost was 13.99 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanjones (Sep 19, 2016)

id love to investigate this more.. very interesting and less crazy than being a scent free freak like ive tried to be


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

Got to the point it was taking away from my enjoyment hunting with all the efforts trying to be scent free. All that work just to fool a young deer. 
So i figured if i smoked all my work (clothes and equipment) there would be no turning back! Did that year before last and, well, there is no turning back! That smoke ain't coming out of all my stuff, that's for sure!

I'm not sorry i did it at all. It is much less work to get about the same results - fool young deer. Sure, if it's rut and a buck is preoccupied with a doe you will get by with stuff you never would otherwise, and the smoke may help a little with that. And if you keep up a really good scent regimine PLUS so the smoking you might get even better results. I'm not willing to do all that anymore so that i can continue to enjoy hunting. In other words, YMMV based on effort!
For me it was as much about breaking a losing habit as anything. Learn to hunt the wind above all.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think Lancaster Archery supply sells them. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/scent-smoker-scent-elimination-system.html


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Started this smoking application late season last year. 

Smoke my hunting clothes boots yesterday for an evening hunt.
had two doe come in down wind in our food plot. Hung around for about an hour, moving in as close as about 10 yards. And stayed within 20 yards or so.
Slowly walking away at just before dark.
waited about 10 minutes or so to be sure their gone.
packed up gear, let my bow down to the ground. Then started hearing another deer coming g right to my stand. 
Damn, so I waited to climb down not to spoke the deer.
By the time this deer left it was dark enough I 

Could not see 5 ft in front of me.
I got down, collected my bow etc. and started walking out.
As I was walking out I hear something following me.I only had the light of my cell phone with. Whatever it was was coming closer. I then stopped and waited for a minute, turned off the light. And was still working its way to me, by now I can hear it sniffing away.
Honestly my first thought was it was one of the bears on our property. 
Thinking no way was it a deer. I finally turned the light from my phone on this thing.
it was a mature doe. It stood there sniffing and moving it's head up and down as it tried to figure out what I was. 
After a couple of minutes it turned and walked away.
I thought that was pretty cool and good testament that this smoking works.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

The deer aren't use to the smell of the smoke as other have mentioned on this thread in my area. By this I mean the deer don't ignore it as I have seen in some videos. The deer in my area aren't alarmed by the smell of the smoke but once they get in my wind they do slowly leave the area. I typically hardly ever get blown at now. I feel like this may increase my success by not alarming other deer in the area


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

boonez40 said:


> I am still trying to find the website to order a scent smoker
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


Just go to eBay or Amazon and get a bee smoker


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

batsonbe said:


> The deer aren't use to the smell of the smoke as other have mentioned on this thread in my area. By this I mean the deer don't ignore it as I have seen in some videos. The deer in my area aren't alarmed by the smell of the smoke but once they get in my wind they do slowly leave the area. I typically hardly ever get blown at now. I feel like this may increase my success by not alarming other deer in the area


Where do you live that smoke isn't in the air? 

I hunt in an urban area and at first figured the deer would be alarmed by the smoke, but after thinking about the number of chimneys around here, I gave smoke a try (4-5 years ago) and haven't looked back. 

Even smoked up last night!!


----------



## strut-n-rut (Jul 4, 2006)

what are you guys using to light it?


----------



## erniepower (Apr 3, 2012)

I use a little propane torch, but it sucks and the torch keeps blowing out

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Outerwear gets smoked - under-layers treated with O3, more specifically Scent Crusher.

Gald to see most have finally fallen away from the gimmick of the ~$50 smoker - all you really need is some clean wood and a containment - me I use an old 4qt cooking pot.

By far the absolute best strategy I've discovered....pop-up my ground blind in the back yard - hang all of my gear in the blind. Light a small fire in the pot, add some damp bark, leaves, wood into the pot, slide the pot in the blind and zip close. Of course I stay close by to be sure there aren't any flare-ups, but in 30-mins or less ALL of your gear, including your blind is smoked. I may repeat this 3-4x throughout the season depending how often I am out hunting.

I do NOT treat my hat, gloves, facemask and neck gator as the smell of smoke tends to be very strong and elicit a negative reaction from my sinus.

My undergarments are treated with O3 in the Scent Crusher tote or bag whichever is most appropriate at the time.

For those who have mentioned not being able to get the smell of smoke out of their gear, even after repeated washings, try an O3 wash...removes all traces of smoke in about 40-minutes (depending on the garment).

If you haven't tried smoking your cloths, I think you will be pleasantly surprised. You won't fool them every time and you still need to pay attention to your undergarments, the wind, your movement etc...quite often deer snort when the spot something as much as they do when they smell something. A reaction elicited not only to warn others, but to startle the subject into further movement so they can better detect what they suspect to be an issue.

What I have personally found with smoking cloths, they still smell you, but are less likely to go on full alert. You know the signs- foot-stomp, head-bob, snort, etc... you might see a little of that behavior, but interestingly they don't change their path and take it to the level to agitate others around. Just my experiences which range from the suburban woodlots of SE PA to open space sandhills in Central KS (and many in between)

Hope I gave you something to think about...

Joe


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

I smoke em in a tent blind, works great


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

cbay said:


> Got to the point it was taking away from my enjoyment hunting with all the efforts trying to be scent free. All that work just to fool a young deer.
> So i figured if i smoked all my work (clothes and equipment) there would be no turning back! Did that year before last and, well, there is no turning back! That smoke ain't coming out of all my stuff, that's for sure!
> 
> I'm not sorry i did it at all. It is much less work to get about the same results - fool young deer. Sure, if it's rut and a buck is preoccupied with a doe you will get by with stuff you never would otherwise, and the smoke may help a little with that. And if you keep up a really good scent regimine PLUS so the smoking you might get even better results. I'm not willing to do all that anymore so that i can continue to enjoy hunting. In other words, YMMV based on effort!
> For me it was as much about breaking a losing habit as anything. Learn to hunt the wind above all.


I think that's what's keeping me from smoking my clothes too, it just seems like it would be hard to go back to scent-free afterwards. Maybe if I come across an old set of camo I'll try it with that, but I'm going to leave my good stuff alone...for now.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

lardy125 said:


> I think that's what's keeping me from smoking my clothes too, it just seems like it would be hard to go back to scent-free afterwards. Maybe if I come across an old set of camo I'll try it with that, but I'm going to leave my good stuff alone...for now.


For those who have mentioned not being able to get the smell of smoke out of their gear, even after repeated washings, try an O3 wash...removes all traces of smoke in about 40-minutes (depending on the garment). Took about 90-mins for my HBS and you couldn't detect even the faintest wiff of smoke - really only did it as an experiment with the SC Field Staff as I prefer the smoke cover on my outer layers.

I am hope I am not the only person on these forums who believes it is IMPOSSIBLE to be scent free....we can reduce and keep it away from target areas by considering winds and thermals, but if anyone truly thinks they are scent free, I have a some beach front property in AZ that I can let go for mere pennies on the dollar.

Joe


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> For those who have mentioned not being able to get the smell of smoke out of their gear, even after repeated washings, try an O3 wash...removes all traces of smoke in about 40-minutes (depending on the garment). Took about 90-mins for my HBS and you couldn't detect even the faintest wiff of smoke - really only did it as an experiment with the SC Field Staff as I prefer the smoke cover on my outer layers.
> 
> I am hope I am not the only person on these forums who believes it is IMPOSSIBLE to be scent free....we can reduce and keep it away from target areas by considering winds and thermals, but if anyone truly thinks they are scent free, I have a some beach front property in AZ that I can let go for mere pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Joe


So for those of us who apparently aren't with it...what exactly is an O3 wash? Is that like a detergent or something?


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

I wanted to test out the scent crusher bag. I took a pair of camo pants that reeked of smoke from the bee smoker. I ran it for 30 minutes and it definitely took the smell out, but I could still catch a whiff of smoke. I ran it for another 30 minutes and the smoke smell was gone.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

To light it, I use a newspaper & alcohol from the YELLOW bottle of HEAT.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

lardy125 said:


> So for those of us who apparently aren't with it...what exactly is an O3 wash? Is that like a detergent or something?


Sorry a wash with Ozone like Scent Crusher or something of the sort. Sorry, didn't mean to come across as know-it-all. 

Joe


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry a wash with Ozone like Scent Crusher or something of the sort. Sorry, didn't mean to come across as know-it-all.
> 
> Joe


lol...nah bud, you're good! I was genuinely curious because I hadn't heard the term O3 before. Makes sense now though, so thank you.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> Outerwear gets smoked - under-layers treated with O3, more specifically Scent Crusher.
> 
> Gald to see most have finally fallen away from the gimmick of the ~$50 smoker - all you really need is some clean wood and a containment - me I use an old 4qt cooking pot.
> 
> ...


So a $50 smoker is a gimmick (by the way, they can be had for about $15 or so on e-bay) but a Scent Crusher $300 tote and a $200 bag isn't. To each their own. I did the smoking in the blind thing but I prefer the convenience of the smoker.


----------



## deadeyedave2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

frankVA said:


> So a $50 smoker is a gimmick (by the way, they can be had for about $15 or so on e-bay) but a Scent Crusher $300 tote and a $200 bag isn't. To each their own. I did the smoking in the blind thing but I prefer the convenience of the smoker.


Sorry Frank, probably should have offered a better explanation of "gimmick" in this case. Do I think the Scent Smoker is a gimmick - absolutely! There is NO need to spend that kind of money when a bee smoker (which is essentially the same exact device) can be purchased for less than $10 at several on-line stores. Add to that, the idea that you even need a device like a smoker to apply smoke to your clothing is absurd and I do speak from personal experience as I fell victim to the hype and purchased one. I almost instantly regretted that purchase. The limited scope of the smoke application was the first major downfall in my mind. I found myself hanging my gear, walking circles, puffing smoke and always got the sense it rarely penetrated, especially when compared to smoking my cloths in my blind with high volumes of smoke. I also found the process with the smoker to take 2-3x times longer when compared to using my blind. As for those who wanted to spout the portability and in field use - I for one had trouble storing it after use. I know some folks feel comfortable hanging from their tailgate or trailer hitch, but mine stayed HOT far too long after use for me to feel comfortable leaving it behind while I hike off to my stand. Based on my personal experiences, coupled with significantly lower priced alternatives that accomplish the very same, if not better results, I quickly qualified the SS a gimmick. 

If you do a search you will find that I am a very staunch supporter of using smoke as a cover. I have posted my thoughts, backed with scientifically proven evidence of how phenol and ligins released during the smoking process cling to fabrics and aide inhibit odor-causing bacteria from growing. As well as how the active carbon released from wood smoke helps destroy odors which may already exist on materials.

With regard to O3 technology, or more specifically Scent Crusher products, they are VERY FAR from a gimmick (can't say the same for all o3 products currently being marketed to hunters). Ozone technology is not new; in fact it has been around for years being presented as "air purifiers". Most of the time they were referred to as activated oxygen, trivalent oxygen or nature’s air purifier. You can find several of these ozone generators in restoration companies that specialize is post-fire restoration. 

When I first considered the products, I took close looks at Ozoncis, Scent Purge and Scent Crusher....I can tell you this - there is very little difference among the products. What attracted me most to SC was the outstanding and prompt customer service, as well as, the specific designs of their products and detailed research that when into their suggested usage guidelines.

The first SC product I tested was the Ozone Go and as soon as it arrived I quickly modified the Go with a 12 volt SLA rechargeable battery and a Cigarette Lighter Power Outlet Plug Socket (links below). I took a 40 gallon Rubbermaid tote, cut a small hole the side that would allow me to use Automotive Goop to attach and seal the adapter. I connected the adapter to the 12-volt SLA and was able to plug the Ozone Go into the adapter INSIDE the tote and close the lid. In essence I took their smallest, least expensive Ozone generator and created a customized cabinet. The first test was a pair of yard gloves that had gasoline spilled on them. Anyone who has had this happens can instantly appreciate that they now have a permanent pair of gloves that smell like gasoline. 1-hour (which I have since learned would be considered excessive by most other Ozone generator standards) and the smell was very faint. Another 45-minutes and the gasoline smell was gone. I conducted a few other tests of a similar nature before I decided to join the SC Field Staff and I can say this without a moment’s hesitation...the technology kills odors, but again – this isn’t a big secret.

The Rub?
Now...I will be the first to also point out there are some risks to this kind of technology, so much so that the FDA and most state agencies have felt the need to regulate. As we all know CA seems to be the most conservative with their regulations and in 1997 the Cal/OSHA Title 8 Code of California Regulations determined that the permissible exposure limit for ozone in the workplace is 100 ppb for 8 hours. The FDA followed with limiting Ozone production out of medical devices to 50 ppb. Here is where it gets interesting…independent research seems to indicate that in order for Ozone to truly act as a biocide IN AIR (as Ozonics is marketed) levels must exceed 3000ppb AND in the case of Ozonics, if you are using as directed, there is a strong chance that you are breathing that Ozone. Using Ozone to destroy odor on materials, however, is entirely different. Independent research has proven than the Ozone can indeed kill bacteria and fungi (biocide) on materials with limited exposure at much lower levels. 

One of the most important aspects of working with Ozone is the dissipation factor. If you have ever seen one of those restoration companies at work, not only will you notice how long they treat the area, product, etc…you will note how long the let it “air-out” after a treatment and some even wear respirators when entering a space being treated. SC crusher has a 50/50 treatment schedule, you treat for 5-mins, you let it rest for 5-mins before you open and start wearing (recommended times up to 30-mins). SC is one of the only companies that I have encountered who seem to share this information rather readily. Their products fall well within the FEDERAL guidelines (when used properly).

What I will tell you is that in addition to any health concerns you may have (I provided a link below); the Ozone will work on you cloths and gear. You will first likely notice elastic cuffs, waist bands, suspenders, etc…starting to fail, much like your favorite pair of underwear that your wife want you to throw away, the ones that barely stay up (lol). I have also noticed effects on plastics, optics, neoprene, and rub (boots). No will offer I doubt the effects are much different than if you laundered you cloths after every single use. I have used the Go in car to help with odors and it has worked wonders, even on vomit when Camille got sick in the back seat. I would NOT use it often in my car for fear of working on the components, but the Go has a nice pre-programmed cycle to it.

These days folks try every and anything to get an advantage in the woods, often sometimes at ridiculous risk to themselves. I myself have climbed trees and sat on limbs, reached too far out off a stand to get that one branch, hang stands in less than ideal circumstances, etc…. I think the SC products do provide an advantage, can you get that advantage another way, sure…play the wind, treat your cloths, etc…
Take this from a reasonably well-educated 44 year old guy – I am not worried about the risks of ozone in these products. I use them as advertised (with the exception of my homemade Ozone Go tote) which by the way emits the least amount of Ozone of any product they offer and is on the preprogrammed cycle. I don’t believe anyone can be completely scent free, I believe you can stack odds in your favor by paying attention to the wind, your cloths, and gear. I still smoke my Heater Body Suit, and heavy gear, and have my under layers treated with Ozone. Can’t say I have a Mark Drury or Lee Lakosky trophy room to substantiate the claims I’ve made, but hopefully you’ve found this relatively unbiased and informative. 

Sorry for the dissertation – but from my experiences an informed consumer usually results in a satisfied consumer.
Good luck this season,
Joe


Links
adapter
https://www.amazon.com/Ninth-City-Mo...aretter+socket


battery
https://www.amazon.com/ExpertPower-E...lt+sla+battery

Ozone Basics..
https://www.epa.gov/ozone-pollution/ozone-basics#what where how

SC FAQS
http://scentcrusher.com/faq/ 

A buddy who couldn't affor the SC system built this unit - about $85 tied up in it....used an O3 generator he picked up on Amazonfor $80 which is virtually the same as the O3 generator included in the SC products wiht the exceptions of the 120vlt requirement and the timed settings are different, but he has is own O3 washer and it didn't cost as much as the SC products, but that doesn't render SC prducts a gimmick in my mind, because they clearly have set the standard that many ohters (including the crafty DIYers) are copying - the same cannot be said for the Scent Smoker system.

another optional O3 generator that emits SAFE levels of O3 (even lower than $80)
https://www.amazon.com/Signstek-Pur...d=1475790732&sr=1-25&keywords=ozone+generator

Here is his DIY version....



















Joe
(most of the content of this post is a cut and past from an earlier post that I made about the effects of O3)


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

I started using a bee smoker this year. Haven't been busted by a snorting, stomping, tail flashing deer yet. Have had several stop, look around and wave the tail giving the all clear and go back to feeding. 

I bought a rolling wardrobe on Amazon yonhang the hunting clothes and gear in and put a cover over it. I only have one blind and it's set up to hunt. The closed up wardrobe works really well. Neighbors probably think I'm doing something from the movie Half Baked in it though.


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine arrived today, I have always wanted to own bee's anyways. Lol










Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

I may have already posted this but here is the setup I have been using for several years now. I did buy one of the smokers last year but I prefer to use the setup I have. I simply hang my clothes in the closet, fire up the smoke, and zip it closed. Once done I put my clothes in a scent proof bag until I am ready to use them. I have smoked my clothes as much as a week ahead of time.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

I use my Bradley smoker unit in my trailer...I can use oak, hickory whatever.
Everything stays in there all season 















Smoke works!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dillio67 said:


> View attachment 4907185
> 
> View attachment 4907193
> 
> ...


Amen - great testimonial on the wall....congrats....

Joe


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been using smoke for close to 10 years.Nothing is a cure all and you really can't beat their noses but I feel it makes a big difference when the winds are swirling.I've had deer obviously smell it many times and not spook which means they most likely would have smelled me if I didn't smoke my cloths.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

sapper1 said:


> I may have already posted this but here is the setup I have been using for several years now. I did buy one of the smokers last year but I prefer to use the setup I have. I simply hang my clothes in the closet, fire up the smoke, and zip it closed. Once done I put my clothes in a scent proof bag until I am ready to use them. I have smoked my clothes as much as a week ahead of time.


Very similar to what I do. Wardrobe I have had a metal rack on the bottom. I just put the bee smoker in there and then periodically stoke it.


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

I got some white oak ready to smoke my gear









Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

dougell said:


> I've been using smoke for close to 10 years.Nothing is a cure all and you really can't beat their noses but I feel it makes a big difference when the winds are swirling.I've had deer obviously smell it many times and not spook which means they most likely would have smelled me if I didn't smoke my cloths.


I've got to try this.....


sent from NASA


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

Has anyone else ever added a chimney to yiur smoker, seams to draw better but I wouldn't let it go unattended.









Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

boonez40 said:


> Has anyone else ever added a chimney to yiur smoker, seams to draw better but I wouldn't let it go unattended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that

sent from NASA


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

boonez40 said:


> Has anyone else ever added a chimney to yiur smoker, seams to draw better but I wouldn't let it go unattended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What size of pipe are you using?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Wind was good for this hunt but I smoked up like always just to be sure. It seems the deer will catch the scent but not go into full on alarm using this method. My oldest buck yet. 5.5+. Snuck in tight to his bed and killed him half hour before dark!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

boonez40 said:


> Has anyone else ever added a chimney to yiur smoker, seams to draw better but I wouldn't let it go unattended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you use for your chimney I've tried garden hose but I just melted


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

shaffer88 said:


> What do you use for your chimney I've tried garden hose but I just melted


This is actually a wand off my wet/dry vac that has a leaf blower attachment. 
I use it to stick up in my pants legs and shirt sleeves and pockets. It is probably 3 inch in diameter. 
I am thinking a thin walled aluminium pipe could be left unattended for sale few minutes, I am thinking a pipe from the muffler shop would be thin, light and free. 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

Burtle said:


> What size of pipe are you using?


3 inch 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I also think smoke works. Started using it this year and I haven't been in a stand at all. I've only been hunting from the ground no blinds either. 

I have killed 2 does both under 30 yds and 1 for sure down wind of me. The other the wind was in my favor but that night I had multiple encounters under 20 yds. 
I just hang my clothes around a fire pit before I go out. It's simple and seems to be working well for me. Also cleans up the debris in my yard at the same time.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Received my bee smoker today.
Put a small piece of newspaper in the bottom, then a little straw, then some bark and small wood chips left over from splitting firewood.
Smelled more like a house fire than a camp fire.
Should I try something different?


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

The Phantom said:


> Received my bee smoker today.
> Put a small piece of newspaper in the bottom, then a little straw, then some bark and small wood chips left over from splitting firewood.
> Smelled more like a house fire than a camp fire.
> Should I try something different?


I light mine with a propane torch and it always smells like a campfire. It does take a little effort to get it lit.


----------



## bdill (Sep 23, 2015)

Just go buy some hickory BBQ smoking chips and use a torch to light it. I get a flame going and then hang up my clothes. When I'm done I blow out the fire and start smoking. This way gives me the most smoke and I've noticed that the thicker the smoke the better. I have even tried it while using regular scented soap that my wife buys me and washing my clothes in regular scented detergent and the smoke still did the job. I believe it's the carbon in the smoke as well as the strong scent that works and not just the scent. Just never had luck with all the scent elimination gimmicks. This is just my opinion and you need to try it for yourself. Don't take my word for it. 

EDIT: If you have bad allergies or asthma then don't smoke your face mask.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

bdill said:


> Just go buy some hickory BBQ smoking chips and use a torch to light it. I get a flame going and then hang up my clothes. When I'm done I blow out the fire and start smoking. This way gives me the most smoke and I've noticed that the thicker the smoke the better. I have even tried it while using regular scented soap that my wife buys me and washing my clothes in regular scented detergent and the smoke still did the job. I believe it's the carbon in the smoke as well as the strong scent that works and not just the scent. Just never had luck with all the scent elimination gimmicks. This is just my opinion and you need to try it for yourself. Don't take my word for it.
> 
> EDIT: If you have bad allergies or asthma then don't smoke your face mask.


I'll second the not doing your face mask. It gives me a headache if I smoke the mask


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

I was in a stand last night on a 10 acre property bordering a neighborhood. Very residential areas along the travel route from protected timber to food sources. Winds were swirling and the deer patterns have changed from the previous two years. Multiple doe stuck their noses in the air last night but didn't spook. Sniffed, then casually went about their business of feeding after a tail flick. Between the leafy ASAT suit and the smoke scent, I was pretty impressed.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

jtkratzer said:


> Between the leafy ASAT suit and the smoke scent, I was pretty impressed.


That's a very deadly combination for sure, and my favorite combo as well!


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

I just searched for this thread to ask about sinus and allergy issues. Might have just answered my question.


shaffer88 said:


> I'll second the not doing your face mask. It gives me a headache if I smoke the mask


----------



## bdill (Sep 23, 2015)

vincent burrell said:


> I just searched for this thread to ask about sinus and allergy issues. Might have just answered my question.


It doesn't bother me at all but I also don't have allergies or asthma. Although I do get hungry sometimes because of the smell lol


----------



## Sparky69 (Sep 10, 2004)

How do you keep the smoke smell out of your truck or off yourself? I have to undress outside and go strait to the shower after I burn a brush pile, and try to stay out of smoke. Looks like it would be hard to not smoke smell up everything you came in contact with.


----------



## apeshot (Sep 5, 2016)

People will buy into most anything lol..omg seriously

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## mx482 (Nov 4, 2003)

I sure like it. I use cedar chips that you can get at any farm and garden store. I use a match to light so there isn't any petroleum smells. Stays in my clothes for months and have deer downwind of me all the time. It works. I enjoy the smell.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

apeshot said:


> People will buy into most anything lol..omg seriously
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


Some spend good money to be scent free with there detergent, scent free wipes. Scent deodorant, scent free shampoo, and so on, some have bought a bee smoker for me 5 years ago and use hardwood twigs and chips and have not spent a dime since


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

apeshot said:


> People will buy into most anything lol..omg seriously
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


So you've tried it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Sparky69 said:


> How do you keep the smoke smell out of your truck or off yourself? I have to undress outside and go strait to the shower after I burn a brush pile, and try to stay out of smoke. Looks like it would be hard to not smoke smell up everything you came in contact with.


I'm wondering the same and if the smoke smell stays in your clothes for good ? . But still want to try this as I got a bee smoker already .


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I keep all my smoke clothes out side in a cooler sealed. Yeah I walk from truck to house in my underwear a lot but I ok with a smoke smell.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

emerson said:


> I'm wondering the same and if the smoke smell stays in your clothes for good ? . But still want to try this as I got a bee smoker already .


Is the smell so strong that I can just do my outer clothes ( leaf suit ) and still be good . Then I can put it in a bag and put it on after I get out of the truck .


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

emerson said:


> Is the smell so strong that I can just do my outer clothes ( leaf suit ) and still be good . Then I can put it in a bag and put it on after I get out of the truck .


I'd do more than just your lead suit I goo a couple layers deep, with my bottom layer is not smoked only outer layers but enough layers so capture any scent dispersed through the layers. But you can try just your leaf suit and see what happens


----------



## bdill (Sep 23, 2015)

Sparky69 said:


> How do you keep the smoke smell out of your truck or off yourself? I have to undress outside and go strait to the shower after I burn a brush pile, and try to stay out of smoke. Looks like it would be hard to not smoke smell up everything you came in contact with.


It would be similar to a brush fire but maybe not as strong because you aren't in the smoke for that long. The smell washes out of my clothes in one wash. You can do just the outer layer but it would need to be a thick and concentrated smoke. Better to do you second layer as well as first layer. Not everything you come in contact with will smell like smoke. It's fine if you keep your clothes seperate and change when you get to your location and then smoke it. I will say that if you do that make sure you have something to put the smoke on so it doesn't start a fire or melt something. I use an old iron skillet for that. Honestly everyone is WAY over thinking this. People put way to much time, effort, and money to be "scent free" when we know it isn't possible. The deer will smell you either way if the wind isn't right but a good cover scent is the next best thing to hunting the wind. Treat this the same way you would your other methods and it will work. Just instead of spraying a scent killer on your clothes just smoke your clothes. That is the only variable that changes. 

P.S. I recommend not to use deer, fox, or raccoon pee on boots to cover your trail. Personally the least amount of different smells that are with you in the woods the better.


----------



## bdill (Sep 23, 2015)

apeshot said:


> People will buy into most anything lol..omg seriously
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


Are you going to elaborate or just be as useless as tits on a boar. Some peopl say scent doesn't matter because they have killed both ways. Personally they got lucky with the wind.


----------



## cbrit (Sep 7, 2016)

I searched this thread for using wood pellets for a pellet grill. Dumb question, but would that work?


----------



## titan23_87 (Feb 10, 2010)

What if you just did your base layer, if Killing bacteria by smoking is the objective? That way the smoke smell isn't to strong, but body Odor bacteria is neutralized....


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

cbrit said:


> I searched this thread for using wood pellets for a pellet grill. Dumb question, but would that work?


Give it a try. I have a wood pellet stove I use to help heat my home and to the best of my knowledge, the pellets are a blend of hardwood and softwood. Sure smells like smoke when I open the door. If it doesn't work, beehive smokers are pretty cheap as are smoker chips.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

titan23_87 said:


> What if you just did your base layer, if Killing bacteria by smoking is the objective? That way the smoke smell isn't to strong, but body Odor bacteria is neutralized....


I think you'll have a hard time keeping your other layers scent free if that's the intent. Just storing smoked and unsmoked stuff together results in everything smelling like smoke. I don't stand there in my boxers to get smoke on my skin, but after wearing smoked clothes, I need a shower to get the scent off my skin and hair.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

titan23_87 said:


> What if you just did your base layer, if Killing bacteria by smoking is the objective? That way the smoke smell isn't to strong, but body Odor bacteria is neutralized....


You could but it won't have any cover scent effect on the outer layers. As much as it would smoking all layers. You can always try


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

cbrit said:


> I searched this thread for using wood pellets for a pellet grill. Dumb question, but would that work?


Not dumb question at all. I think it should work as long as you get the hard wood pellets like oak or mesquite, the apples and stuff wouldn't be hardwood but sure would make me hungry for an all day sit


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

shaffer88 said:


> Not dumb question at all. I think it should work as long as you get the hard wood pellets like oak or mesquite, the apples and stuff wouldn't be hardwood but sure would make me hungry for an all day sit


First time I smoked my clothes, my four year old came outside and said, "Yum, it smells like BBQ out here!"


----------



## cbrit (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks, i have the bee smoker, I always have the pellets around. I will try it out next week!


----------



## nateb440 (Sep 3, 2014)

This smoking thing has revolutionized the way I hunt. So I'd like to keep it going for those like me who kept gettting busted hunting in hilly terrain. I got set up this morning over an hour before shooting light. With 45 minutes left before first light I had a buck come up down wind and lower on the hill so my scent was going right to him via the thermals. He was making rubs and stopped and I could hear deep sniffing. This went on for minutes. Finally he started stomping around with heavy hoofs. And got closer and closer. It was still very dark and I couldn't make out how big he was. I had my bow in hand just in case he decided to stick around for light. This buck walked back and forth down wind of me for a full 45 minutes sniffing and stopping and looking. He smelled me for certain and had me pegged but didn't even know it. Believe it or not after over 40 minutes it was light enough to see him. A nice 8 pointer 3.5 year old. I decided to let him walk but he gave me more than a dozen shots broadside in my lanes at 10 to 20 yards. The scent smoker gets all the credit. That deer would have busted me long before he even had a chance to make a rub in the dark. If you're on the fence give it a try. It's possible to beat a mature Buck's nose! Today proved that for me. (Btw, he never blew out just walked away in the direction he was heading.).


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, who is smoking their clothes this year ?


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

Burtle said:


> Well, who is smoking their clothes this year ?


    

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

nateb440 said:


> This smoking thing has revolutionized the way I hunt. So I'd like to keep it going for those like me who kept gettting busted hunting in hilly terrain. I got set up this morning over an hour before shooting light. With 45 minutes left before first light I had a buck come up down wind and lower on the hill so my scent was going right to him via the thermals. He was making rubs and stopped and I could hear deep sniffing. This went on for minutes. Finally he started stomping around with heavy hoofs. And got closer and closer. It was still very dark and I couldn't make out how big he was. I had my bow in hand just in case he decided to stick around for light. This buck walked back and forth down wind of me for a full 45 minutes sniffing and stopping and looking. He smelled me for certain and had me pegged but didn't even know it. Believe it or not after over 40 minutes it was light enough to see him. A nice 8 pointer 3.5 year old. I decided to let him walk but he gave me more than a dozen shots broadside in my lanes at 10 to 20 yards. The scent smoker gets all the credit. That deer would have busted me long before he even had a chance to make a rub in the dark. If you're on the fence give it a try. It's possible to beat a mature Buck's nose! Today proved that for me. (Btw, he never blew out just walked away in the direction he was heading.).


I've had this exact thing happen to me on a few occasions after smoking my clothes. Made a believer out of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Fire in the hole!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

benkharr said:


> Fire in the hole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pics of your setup


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

The bee smokers work great, I found I need to add some sort of mesh to the inside of the nozzle to keep hot embers from burning holes in my clothes. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Burtle said:


> Well, who is smoking their clothes this year ?


Me, this will be about my 20th season.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

I have just used a fire starter like what I use for my grill. I put it in the center of a ground blind and put my clothes in there and just let it go to town.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> The bee smokers work great, I found I need to add some sort of mesh to the inside of the nozzle to keep hot embers from burning holes in my clothes. Has anyone done this?





MI1 said:


> More pics of your setup


I am pretty proud of my set up. I don't have to stand there and puff smoke on everything. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

The smoker in that picture is going to burn for a long time. I only use maybe a 1/3 of that in chips and it smokes for plenty long to do all my gear. 

I've never filled mine like that. Any benefit? How long wold it burn like that?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

judging by the pic not very long those chips look very thin. I would have started a small amount and put them out with chips on top causing it to smoke. That process looks all backwards to me?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I was given a broke upright freezer. I removed all of the shelves. It is sweet. Almost air tight. I set it and forget it. The smoke will saturate everything and it is a very slow burn as there is minimal oxygen in the freezer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Pics. Smoke saturation like no other. Sometimes I mist my gear with water prior to smoking.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I make sure to turn my boots upside down so resin covers the bottom.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

It is a slow burn. This is what is left.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

I do each article of clothing and also use the blind.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I just do each individual piece too as it only takes a few seconds. I washed mine yesterday to get all the blood off from last weekend's kill, and they still smelled like heavy smoke.


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

I ordered a bee smoker to try this year. Lots of people wood burn or do bon fires at night near me so hoping this works. I will know in a week as Oct1st is the bow opener!


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

I believe it does work but the more deer get educated about it by hunters getting sloppy or getting busted while smoking up that eventually deer will start acting more negative or worrisome when they smell smoke. Kinda like how some deer bolt when a hunter lets out a "erp" to stop a deer for a shot.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I DO IT IN The BED OF MY TRUCK UNDER The TOPPER.


----------



## mikemkd (May 21, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> I DO IT IN The BED OF MY TRUCK UNDER The TOPPER.


All alone?


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to smoke yourself too ?


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

mikemkd said:


> All alone?


 I knew it...

My best work is done alone


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

I mean with the bee smoker just before going into the woods.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

dkkarr said:


> Wouldn't it be better to smoke yourself too ?



You can but I just take a scent free shower and smoke all my clothes,gear,bow and basically everything I take to the field. I smell like a campfire when I'm done hunting and put my other clothes back on. The smoke smell really sticks to you long after you change clothes. I hickory wood chips I buy at Lowes or any big box store that carry grilling supplies. I also don't use any lighter fluid if at all possible to reduce the chance of adding its odor into my clothes. 

It works well for me and I'll continue doing it till it stops working.


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

I just ordered my smoker. I really like this idea and going to give it a try. I have a water stove so in the winter I most likely have smoke on my hunting clothes anyway. The deer should be used to smoke around my area! So how often do you re-smoke them??


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I try to pass the word of smoking for hunting every chance I get. Deadly method for deer hunting. Way less expensive than all those scent killer sprays


----------



## Nomadaggiehuntr (Apr 13, 2015)

If you soak the chips in water the smoke let off will be dense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

finelyshedded said:


> You can but I just take a scent free shower and smoke all my clothes,gear,bow and basically everything I take to the field. I smell like a campfire when I'm done hunting and put my other clothes back on. The smoke smell really sticks to you long after you change clothes. I hickory wood chips I buy at Lowes or any big box store that carry grilling supplies. I also don't use any lighter fluid if at all possible to reduce the chance of adding its odor into my clothes.
> 
> It works well for me and I'll continue doing it till it stops working.


I smoked all my cloths yesterday in preparation for this weekends hunt. I was surprised how smelly it is! Little concerned it may be too much...Deer will 100% be able to smell me. I get the key is that they should be less concerned with the smoke smell Vs. human smell like it kind of confuses them but dang does it really smell. I used hickory wood chips. We shall see this weekend.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

Bigeclipse said:


> I smoked all my cloths yesterday in preparation for this weekends hunt. I was surprised how smelly it is! Little concerned it may be too much...Deer will 100% be able to smell me. I get the key is that they should be less concerned with the smoke smell Vs. human smell like it kind of confuses them but dang does it really smell. I used hickory wood chips. We shall see this weekend.


Yes, they will smell you and try to locate it origin sometimes. The smoking process also kills bacteria which also gets lost in the discussion which is a huge plus. 

Bottom line, see them before they see you and don't let them see you move as you already should be practicing anyway.


----------



## WarriorVanes (Dec 4, 2016)

Smoked all of my stuff over the weekend, too. Its the first time that I'll be trying it.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

WarriorVanes said:


> Smoked all of my stuff over the weekend, too. Its the first time that I'll be trying it.


You should smoke up right before you go hunting as well.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Opening day 10pts for KY and TN this year!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm curious about this. Where do you order one from?


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

DrewFS said:


> I'm curious about this. Where do you order one from?


Ebay

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

DrewFS said:


> I'm curious about this. Where do you order one from?


I smoked my clothes last year...by accident..lol. Uncle's wood stove. That night I had several deer come by...never spooked.


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've had deer come in down wind after I smoked my clothes. You could see them smelling, but they are never alarmed. I usually smoke my clothes and store them in an airtight container, and when I change in the field I smoke them again real quick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeclipse (Jul 7, 2013)

mudlake3 said:


> I've had deer come in down wind after I smoked my clothes. You could see them smelling, but they are never alarmed. I usually smoke my clothes and store them in an airtight container, and when I change in the field I smoke them again real quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I smoked my cloths 2 days ago and put them in a tub. Lifted the tub lid this morning and they still stink like smoke so the tub is definitely holding the smell in which is good. I did this because I may not get the opportunity to smoke up the day of or before hunting this sunday but I'm super excited and hopeful it works. I have a spot where I know at least mature doe have been going by everyday which will be a good spot to test it as I KNOW they will be there this sunday morning. If they don't show up it will be the first time in the past 3 months they didn't (I have a camera and they are there passing by every single morning within 1hr after sun-up.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on two fine bucks Benkharr !!!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

VERY nice bucks!!!


----------



## Paul8877 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry for being lazy and not reading all the pages of this thread but how much does one of these smokers costs and what is the exact name I'm looking for?


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

Paul8877 said:


> Sorry for being lazy and not reading all the pages of this thread but how much does one of these smokers costs and what is the exact name I'm looking for?



Search bee smoker on Ebay. I just got mine less than $10 free shipping.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have had success in the past with the smoking method, but it seems like this year i have been busted twice using it. I have mixed results and am not sure the deer are ok with it's presence in an area that they are not used to smelling it come from. Anyone ever have the same results?


----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

This is my first year trying smoking and the first day out I had a spike run right towards me then make a big horseshoe back to where he came from, running the whole time. So the jury is still out. Ill be in the tree just about every day for the next 2 and a half weeks, so we'll see. Im smoking up using a bee smoker and hickory and oak chips.


----------



## Knoxgunter (Oct 12, 2012)

The smoke kills body odor. Still don?t understand while most guys just smoke there clothes. I always put it up my pant leg and arm and get it under my clothes closer to my body


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I have had success in the past with the smoking method, but it seems like this year i have been busted twice using it. I have mixed results and am not sure the deer are ok with it's presence in an area that they are not used to smelling it come from. Anyone ever have the same results?


Yes i've had mixed results. I do not count on it at all for a mature buck. The key in my experience is to keep the young deer and as many does as possible from going full blown alarm so that a mature buck will not be put on alert. Then kill him before he gets to my scent stream. Most of the time the does and young bucks will maybe stomp a time or so and just leave. Sometimes snort a little. 
Last year i got some used camo and the perfume smell in it is causing problems though, so that is messing up my results....


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

Tried this for the first time this year. Busted 3x in 3 hunts. So back to dead down wind for me which I've never been busted while using (busted by scent that is, movement is another story lol). I'm not saying smoke as a cover scent doesn't work, it just doesn't work where I hunt. I really though it would as I hunt farmland and farmers are always burning something. I actually saw a farm not even 1/2mi away from where I hunt burning stuff the first day I tried this system and thought "sweet, this will work perfect". First doe that got into my wind blew town. Same happened the next 2 sits. 

For comparison, yesterday I did my usual prep of dead down wind body wash, deodorant. and clothes wash, and had several does and a few spikes and forks milling about grazing in my wind for at least 30min last night.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

DrewFS said:


> Tried this for the first time this year. Busted 3x in 3 hunts. So back to dead down wind for me which I've never been busted while using (busted by scent that is, movement is another story lol). I'm not saying smoke as a cover scent doesn't work, it just doesn't work where I hunt. I really though it would as I hunt farmland and farmers are always burning something. I actually saw a farm not even 1/2mi away from where I hunt burning stuff the first day I tried this system and thought "sweet, this will work perfect". First doe that got into my wind blew town. Same happened the next 2 sits.
> 
> For comparison, yesterday I did my usual prep of dead down wind body wash, deodorant. and clothes wash, and had several does and a few spikes and forks milling about grazing in my wind for at least 30min last night.


Are you just smoking your clothes or your body and undergarments as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have yet to get busted using scent smoker. If down wind they do smell the smoke but continue feeding etc. If they catch you moving and smell the smoke they will correlate smoke as danger and bust you every time. I keep reading hunters using pine trees, leaves, grass and whatever else in the smoker. It has to be a Hardwood. Hardwood is a naturally occurring antibacterial and antimicrobial. It also deposits lignin and phenol (the sticky substance found in woodsmoke), which keeps odor-causing bacteria from growing. I use a torch with hickory chips in bee smoker and BRIEFLY go over body, all clothes, socks, pack and inside pack, boots, and bow. This has been stated in earlier posts I'm sure but it has to be a HARD WOOD to get the best results just as the Native Americans did on every hunt.


----------



## DrewFS (Dec 15, 2015)

dhom said:


> Are you just smoking your clothes or your body and undergarments as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I smoked all clothes prior and keep them in a closed tote outside, then myself and clothes again just prior to walking out. I'll stick with what works for me as I'm not going to risk it on the one monster buck I'm hunting this year.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you guys use dry chips or wet some down?


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

dry


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

dry


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

I just used hickory pellets for the first time this morning. Seemed harder to start, but created LOTS of smoke.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

Where did you get the pellets? I used hickory chips.




SDC said:


> I just used hickory pellets for the first time this morning. Seemed harder to start, but created LOTS of smoke.


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

The Phantom said:


> Where did you get the pellets? I used hickory chips.


I found a bag with the grilling products at orscheln farm & home. I’ve always used hickory chips before now.


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Planning to give the bee smoker a try. I got a bag of hickory chips and a torch to get it going. 

Just curious how much chips are you guys using ? A single handful or two or three handfuls ?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Single hand full works


----------



## dkkarr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Onepin !


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I ordered a smoker off Amazon for $13 tonight.... Going to give this a whirl


----------



## manhanriverbuck (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok, so I read the forum, and I went ahead and bought a bee smoker and some oak wood chips, Ive been smoking my clothes now for about 3 weeks and Ive come to a conclusion. This smoking the clothes thing is just not working for me!! I smoked everything before each hunt, my underwear, my mid clothes, my outerclothes and even my bare skin. I have seen less deer this year than I ever have and this is why, I jumped deer both in the dark and in the day while walking to my stands!! I educated the deer that smoke means danger!! So be ready to see less deer if you are seen by deer on your way to your stand and smelled at the same time. I gave it a try and it just didnt work for me!! back to ozone and scent killer sprays with evercalm as a cover scent for me!! I dont know why I even changed, this setup has worked for me for the last few years without ever being busted. By the way, I never had deer, stomp or blow at me, after smoking my clothes, they just avoided me!!


----------



## bnugget (Oct 14, 2011)

I hunted with the wind in my face for 2 nights from the same stand this week. Had a doe walk around me and up into the woods straight downwind and then at dark, I tried to slip out and didn't see a little spike, who eventually blew and trotted off but never really truly "busted" me, just knew something wasn't right after seeing me move and let me hear about it.

The next night, the wind was right, so I went out for a quick sit in the same spot (its easy to get in and out without disturbing anything) did a quick smoke with the bee smoker and headed out. Got in the stand, settled for about 10 minutes, hit a few soft grunts on the call and within a few minutes could hear something behind me coming...turned to see 4 legs on the other side of a cluster of cedars. Sure enough, that little spike walked to within 10-12 yds. of the same tree as the night before from directly down wind. 

Since I started doing this a few years, I think I've actually had more deer come from downwind than from in front of me.

I've become convinced that it not only works, but if you can keep them from seeing movement that allows them to pinpoint you, it also slows them down as they try to figure out what the smell is. To add to it, I typically make sure to walk through a cow patty on the way in to get the bottom of my rubber boots "scented" as well!

I think that is the misconception about smoking clothes, they definitely smell the smoke, they just don't associate it with danger unless you give them a reason.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I’m back to scent free spray,washing periodically.
I’m back to using deer dander and vanilla.
I use earth scent wafers in the stand and in my storage totes....
I find this way more effective.
I don’t have time in the morning to smoke my clothes. It’s easier and quicker to spray down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

MI1 said:


> I’m back to scent free spray,washing periodically.
> I’m back to using deer dander and vanilla.
> I use earth scent wafers in the stand and in my storage totes....
> I find this way more effective.
> ...


Who said you have to smoke them in the morning. Why not smoke a day or two before you hunt and put them in your tote or box?


I have said it before, I was scouting in a rifle stand around Memorial Day back in 2014 and the first day I got busted by a bachelor group. That day my family hung out by the fire, I didnt shower that night because I was lazy and the next morning I went to the same stand, same group came by, same wind direction and this time they came up to me and walked by at 10 yards. Those bucks were 2.5 and 3.5 year old bucks too, not fawns. However I didnt smoke my clothes that year because I didnt think much about it and had never done it or heard of it before. 

After reading about smoking your clothes and recalling the instance I just listed I started smoking my clothes. I have not gotten busted hunting since. I have had deer come by right under my tree, come from the way I walked in, upwind, downwind, you name it.

Just smoked my brother and I's clothes tonight for the last archery hunt of the year for us tomorrow. Im a believer.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

black_chill said:


> Who said you have to smoke them in the morning. Why not smoke a day or two before you hunt and put them in your tote or box?
> 
> 
> I have said it before, I was scouting in a rifle stand around Memorial Day back in 2014 and the first day I got busted by a bachelor group. That day my family hung out by the fire, I didnt shower that night because I was lazy and the next morning I went to the same stand, same group came by, same wind direction and this time they came up to me and walked by at 10 yards. Those bucks were 2.5 and 3.5 year old bucks too, not fawns. I still smelled like smoke and I relate it to that. Ironically enough, I didnt smoke my clothes that year and got busted a few times.
> ...


Could smoke them a few days before. I don’t have a smoker. It’s just difficult to without a smoker. Our township doesn’t allow any burning. I’ll have to get a bee smoker for next year. That might make a difference. The way I do it now works effectively.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW (Mar 28, 2005)

Steel Folgers coffee can and a propane torch.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I leave a shirt I have smoked in my stand or blind so the deer get use to it a week or two before I️ I plan on hunting that area.


manhanriverbuck said:


> Ok, so I read the forum, and I went ahead and bought a bee smoker and some oak wood chips, Ive been smoking my clothes now for about 3 weeks and Ive come to a conclusion. This smoking the clothes thing is just not working for me!! I smoked everything before each hunt, my underwear, my mid clothes, my outerclothes and even my bare skin. I have seen less deer this year than I ever have and this is why, I jumped deer both in the dark and in the day while walking to my stands!! I educated the deer that smoke means danger!! So be ready to see less deer if you are seen by deer on your way to your stand and smelled at the same time. I gave it a try and it just didnt work for me!! back to ozone and scent killer sprays with evercalm as a cover scent for me!! I dont know why I even changed, this setup has worked for me for the last few years without ever being busted. By the way, I never had deer, stomp or blow at me, after smoking my clothes, they just avoided me!!


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

So I've been trying this for a few weeks now. First weekend I tried it I had a few deer downwind of me and they did not seem bothered. Now this Friday I got winded by a small buck and a doe then thismorning got winded by the same buck again and this evening got winded by another buck. And they spooked the second they smelled me. Wasn't any of this hanging out just being unsure. 

So I'm not sure what to think. I do my bare skin and then every layer of clothes that goes on after that . I'm not completely writing this off yet but I'm loosing confidence in it before I had very much gained. And yes I still do all my scent free showering etc. Before each hunt


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

0nepin said:


> I leave a shirt I have smoked in my stand or blind so the deer get use to it a week or two before I️ I plan on hunting that area.


This actually seems like a pretty smart idea. I think I'll try doing this with a heavily smoked towel or sweatshirt, etc. Just gotta make sure it stays relatively dry. 

I've had mixed results myself; this is the first year I've really tried smoking up.

I have an old Dream Season outfit I really like, but ever since I've owned it it's had an odd smell to it that literally would NOT come out of it, no matter what I washed or soaked it in. I'd describe it as a 'sweet' odor, an the deer definitely didn't like it. If they got downwind of me with this outfit on, they would spook 100% of the time. Very frustrating. With ANY other outfit, I'd have a 50/50 shot of getting away with deer downwind (I'm meticulous about my scent control). Needless to say the outfit hasn't seen much woods time. 

A few weeks ago it popped into my head to try to cover up the 'sweet' smell with smoke. So I took the outfit outside, built a good fire in the backyard, and spent a good 45mins saturating both top and bottom with smoke. I will say this-there's absolutely, positively ZERO smell to those garments, other than a nice, rich, smokey aroma! 

The first time I hunted with the smoked up outfit I got a perfect candidate to test it on. A 2.5yr old 8pt, early November, on cruise mode. Straight south wind, the deer came from the north, above me on a hill. He stopped at the top of the hill, made a 90* turn and came down the hill, directly behind my stand, and perfectly downwind. 

As soon as he caught my vapors he slammed on the brakes and immediately tensed up, like he was about to come unglued. He made a few nervous steps backwards, and I was waiting for him to slip into warp speed. Surprisingly he walked back up to the top of the hill, and continued south, on the heading he was originally going. He cut down the hill a little farther upwind of me, still nervous, but obviously not completely spooked. 

It was enough to cause him to get nervous and alter his course. I could have still shot him had I wanted, but then again at that time of year he's the dumbest animal in the woods. I'll also add that this particular thicket only has 1-2 houses that have wood burners, and they are a about a half mile from this set. That may have something to do with the effectiveness as well. 

One thing I have noticed, is the fleece mid layers I wore with that outfit became mildly saturated with the smokey odor, and I've noticed I haven't really had any deer flip out if I have those fleece layers under standard scent free outer layers. As in I've had quite a few different deer, on several different farms, in every conceivable wind situation around me and so far none have really spooked from odor alone. I've had a few old does pick me out in the tree, then circled around, but unable to peg me as a murderer. 

So I guess I'm half in/half out with the smoke. I'd almost say less is better, at least in the areas I hunt. I think what I'm gonna do is take a few mid layers or base layers and leave em in the bag with my smoked outfit, getting a little smoke on them, and keep my outer layers scent free. I seem to have inadvertently done that now, and it seems to be working. I think the heavily smoked outfit is just too much for the deer-it's too concentrated and too outta place. I think it alerts the deer that sumptin isn't quite right. 

However if just my mid layers have a mild smoke smell, with scent free outer layers, and good scent free practices, I'm confident I can get away with deer downwind of me almost 100% of the time. We'll see-but so far this seems to be the ticket. 

If I end up hunting the late season with a buck tag in hand I think I'll try 0nepins idea of leaving a heavily smoke-saturated piece on stand for the deer to get used to.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

smoked for 3 years it does not work any better than anything else i have used -they spook if they cross my wind path and off they go . good luck fellas moving on from smoking


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

pa.hunter said:


> smoked for 3 years it does not work any better than anything else i have used -they spook if they cross my wind path and off they go . good luck fellas moving on from smoking


I moved on as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Been doing this for years now, but the last 2 I have really gotten it down. How many of you that don't have success smoke your body? Just your clothes? What do you use to dry off with after your scent free shower?

I used to just smoke my clothes and had some success and some failures. The last 2 years I started smoking my body too before every hunt. I use a towel that has been smoked to dry off with after my shower. While my clothes are smoking in my home made closet and then take the bee smoker and puff my hole body. It is awful and sometimes makes my eyes tear up. I also use hickory chips that someone had mentioned on here the last 2 years.

This years results have been incredible. I had 2 different bucks go downwind of me at 40 yards and both stopped when they hit my scent stream and stood there smelling the air. I have the 2 year old 8 pointer on video. He stands there like a decoy for 3 minutes just occasionally sniffing the air. 

Sunday morning I had 2 does and 2 yearlings get downwind at 20 yards of me. When they hit my scent stream the momma does stopped and where smelling the air. One of the momma does actually started walking towards my stand as she continued to smell. Pretty cool. Then a 1.5 year old buck entered the scene and he hit my scent, froze, smelled the air. All of them just stood there occasionally smelling but not moving for 10 freaking minutes. 

It works! May not totally fool a mature bucks nose, but I will continue to smoke my body/clothes!

My wife sure hates it though.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> Been doing this for years now, but the last 2 I have really gotten it down. How many of you that don't have success smoke your body? Just your clothes? What do you use to dry off with after your scent free shower?
> 
> I used to just smoke my clothes and had some success and some failures. The last 2 years I started smoking my body too before every hunt. I use a towel that has been smoked to dry off with after my shower. While my clothes are smoking in my home made closet and then take the bee smoker and puff my hole body. It is awful and sometimes makes my eyes tear up. I also use hickory chips that someone had mentioned on here the last 2 years.
> 
> ...


I start smoking up before every hunt in my briefs, and smoke my hair and what not and smoke my layers as I go. No scent free shower for me with similar results as yourself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

